# Gestire l'intensità delle emozioni



## Sabina (30 Ottobre 2010)

*Gestire l'intensità delle emozioni*

Sembrerà un post "stupido".. un falso problema, specialmente per chi è stato tradito. Perché non mi preoccupo di mio marito, il tradito, ma di me stessa. Di me stessa che sto male... tradisco e sto male. Non sempre... a periodi alternati.
Mi rendo conto che è un mio problema, di come sono fatta io ... di come vivo le cose. Probabilmente non sono adatta a fare "l'amante".
Semplice direte... lascia l'amante... o lascia il marito....
Non sono in grado di fare nessuna delle due cose ora
non sono in grado... non voglio... quello che è....
Non sono in grado di lasciare l'amante perché sono troppo coinvolta; se lo facessi almeno per un po' di tempo starei così male o sarei così nervosa che a casa sarebbe molto difficile spiegare il mio cambiamento...
Lasciare il marito non è possibile... non voglio questo... ho bambini piccoli e una famiglia comunque serena.
Qual'è il problema? Io sono una persona molto "intensa" quando vivo le mie emozioni, ho spaventato molti uomini in passato per questo. Questo non significa che arrivo a fare pazzie.. semplicemente vivo le mie passioni (in tutti i campi) con intensità. Mi ci "immergo" con tutta me stessa.... senza comunque trascurare il resto della mia vita.
Il problema non è il mio amante, che sta imparando a conoscermi e fortunatamente non ne sembra spaventato... anzi dimostra di volermi bene e di tenere a me.
Il problema sono io.. mi faccio male da sola. Sono una persona sicura ed emotivamente stabile sia in famiglia che nel campo professionale. Per molte persone a me care sono un punto di appoggio importante e molte altre si rivolgono a me in caso di bisogno. Mi ritrovo però in questa situazione come se a livello emotivo fossi una ragazzina... ho bisogno di continue conferme. Ho riflettuto molto in questi mesi. Il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che c'era qualcosa nella mia vita che non andava (certo direte è sempre così).. ma non è sempre facile portare alla luce le cose. Mi sono resa conto che ho scelto di "accontentarmi" sia dal punto di vista professionale (non avevo molte scelte 15 anni fa) sia dal punto sentimentale, senza nulla togliere a mio marito che è un uomo stupendo. Ho scelto di non soffrire più (non a livello razionale... questo l'ho capito ora) e ho sposato l'uomo che allora aveva dimostrato di amarmi più degli altri, quello che mi dava sicurezza affettiva.. un uomo che difficilmente mi avrebbe lasciato, che difficilmente mi avrebbe fatto soffrire. Certo ho scelto bene... gli voglio molto bene (come potrei non volergliene), abbiamo condiviso così tante cose. Io ci sarò sempre per lui....
Ma è tornata dopo anni l'altra me... 
Io non lascerò sicuramente la mia famiglia per il mio amante.. come potrei. 
Ma non riesco neanche a vivere bene questa storia....
"Cosa ci chiedi allora?" mi direte... 
Avevo bisogno di parlare con qualcuno... chi tradisce sa di quanto talvolta ci si sente soli... 
"Vuoi la bicicletta... allora pedala!" 
Volevo solo parlare con voi che spesso quando sono in crisi mi basta leggervi per sentirmi meglio... meno sola! 
Oddio... ho scritto troppo!

PS. Daniele sii clemente!


----------



## xfactor (30 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sembrerà un post "stupido".. un falso problema, specialmente per chi è stato tradito. Perché non mi preoccupo di mio marito, il tradito, ma di me stessa. Di me stessa che sto male... tradisco e sto male. Non sempre... a periodi alternati.
> Mi rendo conto che è un mio problema, di come sono fatta io ... di come vivo le cose. Probabilmente non sono adatta a fare "l'amante".
> Semplice direte... lascia l'amante... o lascia il marito....
> Non sono in grado di fare nessuna delle due cose ora
> ...


 Cara Sabina,
io ho scritto della mia storia mesi fa e qui da qualche parte la troverai, trovo te con la tua analisi molto vicina a mia moglie.
Lei ha confessato e lasciato l'amante, io ero distrutto oggi sto meglio.
Ma se leggi anche il paragrafo che ho scritto poco fa(confuso) ti renderai conto di quanto egoismo e permeata la vita di un traditore, e di quanto male puo provocare.
La tua crisi credo sia dovuta al fatto che nel vostro egoismo credete di riempirvi di tutto ed é esattamente il contrario finite svuotati etristi.
Ciao.
F.


----------



## Sabina (30 Ottobre 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Sabina,
> io ho scritto della mia storia mesi fa e qui da qualche parte la troverai, trovo te con la tua analisi molto vicina a mia moglie.
> Lei ha confessato e lasciato l'amante, io ero distrutto oggi sto meglio.
> Ma se leggi anche il paragrafo che ho scritto poco fa(confuso) ti renderai conto di quanto egoismo e permeata la vita di un traditore, e di quanto male puo provocare.
> ...


Ciao Fransisco, ho letto il tuo post di poco fa e ho cercato la tua storia.
Probabilmente tua moglie ha chiesto il tuo aiuto per uscirne... forse sbaglio, mi sono fermata solo al primo post.
Hai ragione, mi rendo conto che questo periodo della mia vita è permeato di puro egoismo.... forse ho dato tanto in tutti i sensi in passato e mi sono trascurata. Sarò sincera, qui ci si confronta, traditi e traditori. Chi legge qui è anche per capire cosa prova chi sta dalla parte della stessa barricata o dall'altra... oltre che per cercare un aiuto. Dicevo, sarò sincera: mi sembra in quello che faccio di non togliere nulla a nessuno.
Non penso che arriverò mai a confessare a mio marito questa storia.. se lo facessi sarebbe solo per lasciarlo. Perché infliggere un dolore così grande. Se avrò bisogno di aiuto per uscirne dovrò fare da sola, come ne sono entrata... magari verrò qui ..... 
Ti ringrazio comunque...


----------



## xfactor (30 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Fransisco, ho letto il tuo post di poco fa e ho cercato la tua storia.
> Probabilmente tua moglie ha chiesto il tuo aiuto per uscirne... forse sbaglio, mi sono fermata solo al primo post.
> Hai ragione, mi rendo conto che questo periodo della mia vita è permeato di puro egoismo.... forse ho dato tanto in tutti i sensi in passato e mi sono trascurata. Sarò sincera, qui ci si confronta, traditi e traditori. Chi legge qui è anche per capire cosa prova chi sta dalla parte della stessa barricata o dall'altra... oltre che per cercare un aiuto. Dicevo, sarò sincera: mi sembra in quello che faccio di non togliere nulla a nessuno.
> Non penso che arriverò mai a confessare a mio marito questa storia.. se lo facessi sarebbe solo per lasciarlo. Perché infliggere un dolore così grande. Se avrò bisogno di aiuto per uscirne dovrò fare da sola, come ne sono entrata... magari verrò qui .....
> Ti ringrazio comunque...


 Cara Sabina,
io credo che non puoi dire di non fare male a nessuno, tuo marito é cosi marginale da poter dire che confessi é per lasciarlo, questo significa che gia non lo ami piu.
Hai dato tanto nella tua vita?? e chi ti sta attorno no? figli marito ecc.
Io ho pensato molto alla storia di mia moglie, di questi tuffi di passione, per me la passione l'emotivita c'era, ma si scopava anche e non si pensava a chi si nuoceva, poi la coscienza si é presentata all porta.
Vai avanti a leggerla la mia storia, non é scandalosa, ma triste si.
Oggi come scritto nel mio post ho questo nuovo dubbio, ma lo chiariro presto.
Ciao
F


----------



## Sabina (30 Ottobre 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Sabina,
> io credo che non puoi dire di non fare male a nessuno, tuo marito é cosi marginale da poter dire che confessi é per lasciarlo, questo significa che gia non lo ami piu.
> Hai dato tanto nella tua vita?? e chi ti sta attorno no? figli marito ecc.
> Io ho pensato molto alla storia di mia moglie, di questi tuffi di passione, per me la passione l'emotivita c'era, ma si scopava anche e non si pensava a chi si nuoceva, poi la coscienza si é presentata all porta.
> ...


Lo so che non posso dire di non far male a nessuno, ti ho solo detto che dentro di me mi sembra di non far male a nessuno (ma lo so razionalmente che non è così). Per quanto riguarda il fatto di aver dato tanto in questi anni, intendevo dire che mi sono successe delle cose da dover gestire sulle mie spalle (e che ancora devo fare) che mi hanno provato molto. E' come se una parte di me fosse tanto stanca di tutte queste responsabilità, di questo "carico". Non è certo una giustificazione a quello che sto facendo.
Se amo mio marito? Gli voglio molto bene... a questo punto mi chiedo se l'ho mai amato. E' sempre stato un "amore tranquillo," un porto sicuro per me. Da quando ho iniziato a tradire, a differenza di tua moglie, per me è molto difficile avere rapporti con mio marito. Si sono diradati (non erano frequentissimi neanche prima... sempre a causa mia) e hanno perso in intensità. Anche lui se n'è accorto. Continuo ad averne perché mi sento in colpa, perché mi sento stronza, perché ho paura che se lo rifiuto scopra tutto (se già non sospetta). Ma se potessi evitarli lo farei.
Leggerò sicuramente la tua storia.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sembrerà un post "stupido".. un falso problema, specialmente per chi è stato tradito. Perché non mi preoccupo di mio marito, il tradito, ma di me stessa. Di me stessa che sto male... tradisco e sto male. Non sempre... a periodi alternati.
> Mi rendo conto che è un mio problema, di come sono fatta io ... di come vivo le cose. Probabilmente non sono adatta a fare "l'amante".
> Semplice direte... lascia l'amante... o lascia il marito....
> Non sono in grado di fare nessuna delle due cose ora
> ...


ma lascia perdere Daniele...
Non è lui a farti paura...
Ok dai Saby, tranqui, a te ci penso io di persona...
Dammi tempo, ma lo faccio...ok?


----------



## Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sembrerà un post "stupido".. un falso problema, specialmente per chi è stato tradito. Perché non mi preoccupo di mio marito, il tradito, ma di me stessa. Di me stessa che sto male... tradisco e sto male. Non sempre... a periodi alternati.
> Mi rendo conto che è un mio problema, di come sono fatta io ... di come vivo le cose. Probabilmente non sono adatta a fare "l'amante".
> Semplice direte... lascia l'amante... o lascia il marito....
> Non sono in grado di fare nessuna delle due cose ora
> ...


Quello che ti fa star male sono i tuoi sensi di colpa. Avevi solo bisogno di scaricarti la coscienza. Non lo puoi fare ovviamente con tuo marito. Con noi lo puoi fare. La confessione non ci fa soffrire e non mette a rischio il tuo matrimonio 

Buscopann


----------



## Sabina (31 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che ti fa star male sono i tuoi sensi di colpa. Avevi solo bisogno di scaricarti la coscienza. Non lo puoi fare ovviamente con tuo marito. Con noi lo puoi fare. La confessione non ci fa soffrire e non mette a rischio il tuo matrimonio
> 
> Buscopann


Non sono i sensi di colpa.... a volte mi sento in colpa per non averne o averne pochi 
Scrivere qui mi fa bene... prima scrivevo spesso al mio amante ma non è la stessa cosa. A volte mi sento sola, ho bisogno di confidarmi con qualcuno e leggere o scrivere qui mi aiuta molto.
Mi fa star male non poter vivere le mie emozioni e i miei sentimenti liberamente. Mi rendo conto che se fossi libera di farlo forse non sarebbero così forti, perché il "proibito" amplifica tutto. Mi sembra che il mio amante viva tutto in maniera più "tranquilla" rispetto a me... io non ci riesco. A volte sono serena, ritorno felice dopo averlo visto e porto questi sentimenti anche in famiglia. Altre volte questa vita parallela mi rende molto nervosa. Non sono una ragazzina, ho delle responsabilità, una famiglia. Non è neanche lontanamente possibile pensare di distruggere tutto per vivere questa storia... ma non riesco a chiuderla. Non mi interessa chiuderla.


----------



## Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non sono i sensi di colpa.... a volte mi sento in colpa per non averne o averne pochi
> Scrivere qui mi fa bene... prima scrivevo spesso al mio amante ma non è la stessa cosa. A volte mi sento sola, ho bisogno di confidarmi con qualcuno e leggere o scrivere qui mi aiuta molto.
> Mi fa star male non poter vivere le mie emozioni e i miei sentimenti liberamente. Mi rendo conto che se fossi libera di farlo forse non sarebbero così forti, perché il "proibito" amplifica tutto. Mi sembra che il mio amante viva tutto in maniera più "tranquilla" rispetto a me... io non ci riesco. A volte sono serena, ritorno felice dopo averlo visto e porto questi sentimenti anche in famiglia. Altre volte questa vita parallela mi rende molto nervosa. *Non sono una ragazzina, ho delle responsabilità, una famiglia. Non è neanche lontanamente possibile pensare di distruggere tutto per vivere questa storia.*.. ma non riesco a chiuderla. Non mi interessa chiuderla.


Carissima, questi son proprio sensi di colpa. Magari non verso tuo marito, ma sicuramente verso la tua famiglia.
Io penso che dovremmo vivere con piacere e intensità ciò che ci fa star bene e allontanare da noi ciò che invece ci fa star male.
Se non riesci a chiudere questa storia vuol dire che a te queste emozioni tio fanno star bene e forse, in questo momento, ti sono quasi indispensabili. Se però devi poi star male per il resto del tempo allora forse è meglio se prendi il coraggio a due mani e ci dai un taglio. Vivere male il tradimento amplifica notevolmente le probabilità che venga scoperto.

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Semplice direte... lascia l'amante... o lascia il marito....
> Non sono in grado di fare nessuna delle due cose ora
> non sono in grado... non voglio... quello che è....
> Non sono in grado di lasciare l'amante perché sono troppo coinvolta; se lo facessi almeno per un po' di tempo starei così male o sarei così nervosa che a casa sarebbe molto difficile spiegare il mio cambiamento...
> Lasciare il marito non è possibile... non voglio questo... ho bambini piccoli e una famiglia comunque serena.


 Se le cose stanno così...non devi far altro che aspettare, si potranno configurare poche strade:
- uno dei due (o entrambi) prenderà questa decisione al tuo posto.
-scoppierai perchè, nonostante hai questa bella valvola di sfogo, prima o poi non ti basterà più nemmeno questa, e allora scoppierai e ti deciderai. Magari come tanti lo dirai al coniugi così prenderà lui la decisione.
-Ti abituerai, come a tante cose, e continuerai così...


----------



## Sabina (31 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere Daniele...
> Non è lui a farti paura...
> Ok dai Saby, tranqui, a te ci penso io di persona...
> Dammi tempo, ma lo faccio...ok?


Ti aspetto...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi fa star male non poter vivere le mie emozioni e i miei sentimenti liberamente. Mi rendo conto che se fossi libera di farlo forse non sarebbero così forti, perché il "proibito" amplifica tutto. Mi sembra che il mio amante viva tutto in maniera più "tranquilla" rispetto a me... io non ci riesco. A volte sono serena, ritorno felice dopo averlo visto e porto questi sentimenti anche in famiglia. Altre volte questa vita parallela mi rende molto nervosa. Non sono una ragazzina, ho delle responsabilità, una famiglia. Non è neanche lontanamente possibile pensare di distruggere tutto per vivere questa storia... ma non riesco a chiuderla. Non mi interessa chiuderla.


E allora non chiuderla. Il tuo amante non è libero, quindi non si corre il pericolo che si innamori e ti chieda di lasciare tutto per lui. O forse accadrà, ma vivi nel presente. Quest'uomo ha liberato una parte di te che credevi non ti appartenesse più, vivitela, lasciala crescere. Poi capirai dove sta la vera te stessa.


----------



## Sabina (31 Ottobre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E allora non chiuderla. Il tuo amante non è libero, quindi non si corre il pericolo che si innamori e ti chieda di lasciare tutto per lui. O forse accadrà, ma vivi nel presente. Quest'uomo ha liberato una parte di te che credevi non ti appartenesse più, vivitela, lasciala crescere. Poi capirai dove sta la vera te stessa.


La parte evidenziata l'hai azzeccata! Lui ha "liberato" una parte di me che avevo sepolto. Sto cercando di fare chiarezza, anche in altri ambiti, soprattutto quello professionale che per me e' sempre stato un ripiego. E' quasi come se tutta la mia vita fosse stata un compromesso.. o comunque in questo periodo la vivo cosi'. Sono un po' in crisi con tutto.
Per quanto riguarda la prima parte del post diciamo che sia io che il mio amante siamo molto coinvolti... oserei dire innamorati. Il suo matrimonio non va molto bene, tantomeno ora che sua moglie ha scoperto il tradimento. Se non fosse per il figlio, indipendentemente da me, non so se resterebbe con lei. Lasciare tutto per stare insieme sarebbe da folli vista la mia situazione.... lasceremmo dietro di noi troppe macerie.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> se lo facessi almeno per un po' di tempo starei così male o sarei così nervosa che a casa sarebbe molto difficile spiegare il mio cambiamento...


Queste tue parole mi hanno molto colpita. Non parli di come starebbe male lui, ma dei problemi che avresti tu. L'innamoramento è un'altra cosa secondo me.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Avevo bisogno di parlare con qualcuno... chi tradisce sa di quanto talvolta ci si sente soli...


Vuoi la mia clemenza??? Ti dirò solo: Sono solo tremendi cazzi tuoi che preferisci soffrire masochisticamente.
Sei sola? Vorrà pur dire che sei una persona così poco cristallina che è la pena che devi pagare per il pene.
Sei solo una donnetta fragile ed estremamente infantile, torna ad adorare il menhir del tuo amante e rendi a quello stronzo di tuo marito che ha avuto l'ardore di amarti tanto dolore, magari poi dopo scoprendolo ci morirà e tu erediterai anche dal cornutazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qual'è il problema? Io sono una persona molto "intensa" quando vivo le mie emozioni, ho spaventato molti uomini in passato per questo. Questo non significa che arrivo a fare pazzie.. semplicemente vivo le mie passioni (in tutti i campi) con intensità. Mi ci "immergo" con tutta me stessa.... senza comunque trascurare il resto della mia vita.
> 
> Sono una persona sicura ed emotivamente stabile sia in famiglia che nel campo professionale. Per molte persone a me care sono un punto di appoggio importante e molte altre si rivolgono a me in caso di bisogno. Mi ritrovo però in questa situazione come se a livello emotivo fossi una ragazzina... ho bisogno di continue conferme.
> 
> ...


Cara Sabina,
Come mi sei sorella in quelle cose che ho lasciato.
Dai non preoccuparti, sei umana...
E che dire di quelli che scambiano per freddezza, un controllo capilarissimo delle emozioni? Eh?
Sono lì che la guardo, sto guardo sereno, e mi scoppia in un pianto dirotto.
Piangi, piangi...
Ho passato la vita ad incoraggiare e a dare conferme agli altri Sabi, mi sono perfino sognato alla notte di avere 4 sacche ciuccia sangue per le braccia, ma niente.
Ostento una sicurezza da brivido nelle cattive situazioni, co taglio taglio, ma le conferme non ci sono.
Quando io ho bisogno di conferme, il mondo a me circostante si spaventa.
Dura eh?
Va ben dai, porta pazienza, bisogna fare così.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina, posso chiederti come la prenderesti se un tuo parente prossimo o meglio tuo figlio più avanti facesse una truffa ai tuoi danni? Se mi dici che ne saresti felice della brutta scoperta allora capirò tutto l'ambaradan, ma questo no.
Sappi che chi di tradimento ferisce di tradimento perisce e conosco chi ha dovuto vedersi un tradimento senza dire parola per poi pigliarsi dalla lei uno schiaffo mandandolo definitivamente a quel paese...cornuto e mazziato e pensa una cosa, se lo meritava.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Queste tue parole mi hanno molto colpita. Non parli di come starebbe male lui, ma dei problemi che avresti tu. L'innamoramento è un'altra cosa secondo me.


Scusa non ho capito... il fatto che non penso a quanto starebbe male mio marito (a lui non confesserei mai comunque) o a quanto potrebbe star male il mio amante?
Sto parlando solo di me qui perche' ora ho bisogno di questo, ma non e' vero che non m'importa degli altri. Se non m'importasse di loro avrei fatto dei passi verso la separazione. Sto passando un periodo in cui do molto spazio a me stessa e mi concedo molto, ma segue un lungo periodo di anni che e' stato molto pesante per me. Questa non vuole essere una giustificazione, perche' so che non sto facendo una cosa giusta, ma la faccio ugualmente.
Grazie invece per l'opportunità di confronto che mi date.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

hai mai pensato di giocare in autostrada sdraiandoti sulle corsie con le auto in corsa...dicono che sia emozionante!!!


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi la mia clemenza??? Ti dirò solo: Sono solo tremendi cazzi tuoi che preferisci soffrire masochisticamente.
> Sei sola? Vorrà pur dire che sei una persona così poco cristallina che è la pena che devi pagare per il pene.
> Sei solo una donnetta fragile ed estremamente infantile, torna ad adorare il menhir del tuo amante e rendi a quello stronzo di tuo marito che ha avuto l'ardore di amarti tanto dolore, magari poi dopo scoprendolo ci morirà e tu erediterai anche dal cornutazzo.


Ciao Daniele, non voglio la clemenza di nessuno, non mi spaventano le tue parole... sei solo una persona che ha sofferto molto. Ti pregherei solo di non chiamare cosi' mio marito. Sono sola in questa mia scelta perche' non e' una cosa di cui si può parlare.. lo sa solo la mia migliore amica.
Se mio figlio facesse qualcosa ai miei danni mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato nella sua educazione, ma cercherei comunque di capirlo. Se qualcunaltro lo facesse farei lo stesso.. certo perderebbe la mia fiducia. So che c'è in gioco la fiducia che mio marito ripone in me. Se mi tradisse potrei comprenderlo ...guarda ci sono dei giorni che vorrei lo facesse....


----------



## astonished (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sembrerà un post "stupido".. un falso problema, specialmente per chi è stato tradito. Perché non mi preoccupo di mio marito, il tradito, ma di me stessa. Di me stessa che sto male... tradisco e sto male. Non sempre... a periodi alternati.
> Mi rendo conto che è un mio problema, di come sono fatta io ... di come vivo le cose. Probabilmente non sono adatta a fare "l'amante".
> Semplice direte... lascia l'amante... o lascia il marito....
> Non sono in grado di fare nessuna delle due cose ora
> ...



Ciao Sabina,
provo a dire la mia dopo aver letto questo thread.

L'idea che mi son fatto di Te è che sei una persona in cerca di conferme (banale scriverlo, lo so) il fatto è che tu per tanti anni hai pensato di te esattamente il contrario e l'hai anche scritto di essere una persona sicura e sentimentalmente stabile il problema è venuto fuori perchè all'epoca delle decisioni importanti, quando cioè dovevi scegliere l'uomo della tua vita così come il lavoro, hai scelto di non rischiare, di non metterti alla prova ed ora che quello che hai, dopo anni di "tranquillità", non ti basta più perchè non dice chiaramente di che pasta sei fatta, è ritornata l'altra Te, quella che ha un conto in sospeso con la vita, che ha voglia di dimostrare che sai essere e fare altro. E' tutto umanamente comprensibile, nessuno te ne fa una colpa se stai tradendo chi ha, a sua volta, investito il proprio futuro su di Te, ma di certo sei in un bel pasticcio perchè sai anche tu che mentre un lavoro che "non ami" lo puoi cambiare anche ora senza grossi drammi, non certo si può dire lo stesso di un marito che "non ami". Secondo me devi arrivare a capire questo punto ma sei troppo intelligente per non averlo già capito da sola. 

Se volessi essere un po' più cinico nell'analizzare la tua storia, che poi è quella di moltissime altre persone qui dentro e fuori di qui, maschi o femmine fa poca differenza, ti direi: all'epoca hai preso un impegno con tuo marito e con Te stessa, hai deciso di accontentarti della posta in palio pur di non rischiare di giocarti tutto il tuo gruzzoletto emotivo e di aspettative che avevi in serbo ed hai fatto la tua giocata, ora a distanza di anni rivendichi di cambiare giocata ma il croupier se n'è andato e quando lo ripigli piu!  

Non so che dirti, in tutto questo tuo post leggo tante affermazioni che mi son sentito dire da quella (ora faccio fatica a ricordarla tale) che era mia moglie e potendo essere nella posizione "privilegiata" di chi, tradito, ha visto e subìto comportamenti da parte della moglie fedigrafa, e leggere dall'altra le motivazioni vere di chi, non si conosce,  mi viene trasmesso da parte tua, da quello che scrivi, un gran senso di solitudine, non parlerei nemmeno di egoismo, ma di tanta solitudine: riesci a confidarti con noi perchè non ci conosci, con il tuo amante perchè non puoi mostrare al mondo che ti sta intorno ma la domanda è *riesci a confidarti con qualcuno, in carne ed ossa,  che senti veramente vicino a Te? Dove pensi di andare da sola? Cosa credi che ne farai della tua vita? Quanto potrai ancora andare avanti a mentire a Te stessa, prima ancora che a tuo marito? 

*So benissimo che non è facile dare una risposta a queste domande ma potresti partire a scomporre "il grande problema" in "tanti piccoli problemi" e cominciare a risolverli uno ad uno e, secondo te, qual'è il primo da risolvere?

Ti lascio con questo quesito la cui risposta a me è chiara, spero lo sarà a breve anche per Te.

Buona giornata.

Ciao.


----------



## resistere (1 Novembre 2010)

Gestire le emozioni. Si invece si può e occorre farlo. Se non si gestiscono le emozioni saremmo tutti animali pronti dall'istinto a fare ciò che più ci aggrada. Ma non siamo animali. Siamo esseri umani cioè un miscuglio di istinto e ragione e non c'è verso di cambiare. Ti capisco a volte la passione è forte e perdere l'equilibrio è molto facile, ma poi deve prevalere anche la ragione. Ora ti trovi in una situazione complicata, e forse ancora in evoluzione. Difficilmente potrai  in questo momento porre fine alla tua relazione . E' forse la cosa più importante ed è ciò che ti far stare bene. Fai bene a non dire niente a tuo marito, ma non tirare troppo la corda, comincia a rallentare con l'altro piano piano e poi contemporaneamente prova a coinvolgere di più il tuo compagno nelle tue fantasie, fagli capire che hai bisogno non solo della stabilità, ma anche di qualcosa di più. Prendilo per mano e aiutalo e portalo nel tuo....mondo. All'inizio lui non capirà, ma tu insisti perchè sappi che nessun uomo resisterebbe alle novità. Questo è un mio piccolo consiglio cara Sabina,  perchè se mi dici che a tuo marito ed alla tua famiglia tieni, non fermarti vai da loro. E tutto sarà più facile anche perchè l'altro più di semplici ...emozioni fini a se stessi non sarà in grado di darti. Un abbraccio cara Sabina e buona fortuna.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina, che tu possa dire hai una amica del cazzo, scusa se te lo dico. Se fosse davvero una amica ti metterebbe nella condizione di non fare del male e di non farti del male, ma si vede che anche lei non è una persona cristallina affatto. Ma hai mai pensato di cambiare lavoro e fare qualcosa che ti aggrada di più piuttosto che il tuo flaccido e scarso amante?
Ah, io chiamerò tuo marito cornutazzo ogni volta perchè so che ti ferirà leggerlo, ma non per cattiveria, per renderti conto cosa è davvero lu adesso ed usare eufemismi per non farti stare male non servirebbe nulla. Il tuo amante è solo un vibratore vivente senza anima, tuo marito un cornutazzo del cazzo e tu ti smanovri tra questi due personaggi...devi scegliere, se no rimarranno queste macchiette brutte da dire.
QUando sceglierai allora la loro funzione cambierà, ma per ora tu stai usando tutti e due, usando bada, non amando e non provando emozioni, ma li stai usando per riavere quello che credi di meritare perchè ti reputi molto ma molto di più di quello che sei davvero.
Non dico che tu non sia intelligente, ma ricorda, chi tradisce vuol dire che ha sempre problemi e quindi qualcosa in meno, non sono superman, anzi il contrario.


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito... il fatto che non penso a quanto starebbe male mio marito (a lui non confesserei mai comunque) o a quanto potrebbe star male il mio amante?
> Sto parlando solo di me qui perche' ora ho bisogno di questo, ma non e' vero che non m'importa degli altri. *Se non m'importasse di loro avrei fatto dei passi verso la separazione.* Sto passando un periodo in cui do molto spazio a me stessa e mi concedo molto, ma segue un lungo periodo di anni che e' stato molto pesante per me. Questa non vuole essere una giustificazione, perche' so che non sto facendo una cosa giusta, ma la faccio ugualmente.
> Grazie invece per l'opportunità di confronto che mi date.


E se tuo marito invece lo scoprisse? Non è questione di giusto o sbagliato ma di stare dentro a una situazione che ti permette di non fare delle scelte. Concordo sul darti del tempo ma prima o poi una strada la si deve prendere.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai mai pensato di giocare in autostrada sdraiandoti sulle corsie con le auto in corsa...dicono che sia emozionante!!!





Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, che tu possa dire hai una amica del cazzo, scusa se te lo dico. Se fosse davvero una amica ti metterebbe nella condizione di non fare del male e di non farti del male, ma si vede che anche lei non è una persona cristallina affatto. Ma hai mai pensato di cambiare lavoro e fare qualcosa che ti aggrada di più piuttosto che il tuo flaccido e scarso amante?
> Ah, io chiamerò tuo marito cornutazzo ogni volta perchè so che ti ferirà leggerlo, ma non per cattiveria, per renderti conto cosa è davvero lu adesso ed usare eufemismi per non farti stare male non servirebbe nulla. Il tuo amante è solo un vibratore vivente senza anima, tuo marito un cornutazzo del cazzo e tu ti smanovri tra questi due personaggi...devi scegliere, se no rimarranno queste macchiette brutte da dire.
> QUando sceglierai allora la loro funzione cambierà, ma per ora tu stai usando tutti e due, usando bada, non amando e non provando emozioni, ma li stai usando per riavere quello che credi di meritare perchè ti reputi molto ma molto di più di quello che sei davvero.
> Non dico che tu non sia intelligente, ma ricorda, chi tradisce vuol dire che ha sempre problemi e quindi qualcosa in meno, non sono superman, anzi il contrario.




:ira:


*.*​


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi la mia clemenza??? Ti dirò solo: Sono solo tremendi cazzi tuoi che preferisci soffrire masochisticamente.
> Sei sola? Vorrà pur dire che sei una persona così poco cristallina che è la pena che devi pagare per il pene.
> Sei solo una donnetta fragile ed estremamente infantile, torna ad adorare il menhir del tuo amante e rendi a quello stronzo di tuo marito che ha avuto l'ardore di amarti tanto dolore, magari poi dopo scoprendolo ci morirà e tu erediterai anche dal cornutazzo.


Si si si, vieni con me Daniele, andiamo assieme, io ti tengo fermo e ste cose gliele dici per davanti a Sabi, andiamo?
Solo stracazzo di giudizi...
Basta...


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Conte, lei sta male per non scegliere ma non vuole scegliere, non  è che non può scegliere. Perchè siamo schiavi di persone così deboli che poi fanno del male a persone migliori di loro? Sinceramente sono nella convinzione che gli spartani un poco di ragione l'avessero.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, lei sta male per non scegliere ma non vuole scegliere, non  è che non può scegliere. Perchè siamo schiavi di persone così deboli che poi fanno del male a persone migliori di loro? Sinceramente sono nella convinzione che gli spartani un poco di ragione l'avessero.


eheheheheh...non può scegliere è?
Deve solo accettare la sua natura...tutto lì.
Siamo fatti in tante maniere eh?
A me lei va benissimo così...la sento così simile a me...
Toglile quelle robe, e finisce in depression...eh?
Mio caro nella vita esistono autolesionisti, esiste chi si anestetizza e chi non riesce a reprimersi eh?
Sta solo valutando come sfuggire a certe conseguenze se le acque si fanno cattive...
No eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Gestire le emozioni. Si invece si può e occorre farlo. Se non si gestiscono le emozioni saremmo tutti animali pronti dall'istinto a fare ciò che più ci aggrada. Ma non siamo animali. Siamo esseri umani cioè un miscuglio di istinto e ragione e non c'è verso di cambiare. Ti capisco a volte la passione è forte e perdere l'equilibrio è molto facile, ma poi deve prevalere anche la ragione. Ora ti trovi in una situazione complicata, e forse ancora in evoluzione. Difficilmente potrai  in questo momento porre fine alla tua relazione . E' forse la cosa più importante ed è ciò che ti far stare bene. Fai bene a non dire niente a tuo marito, ma non tirare troppo la corda, comincia a rallentare con l'altro piano piano e poi contemporaneamente prova a coinvolgere di più il tuo compagno nelle tue fantasie, fagli capire che hai bisogno non solo della stabilità, ma anche di qualcosa di più. Prendilo per mano e aiutalo e portalo nel tuo....mondo. All'inizio lui non capirà, ma tu insisti perchè sappi che nessun uomo resisterebbe alle novità. Questo è un mio piccolo consiglio cara Sabina,  perchè se mi dici che a tuo marito ed alla tua famiglia tieni, non fermarti vai da loro. E tutto sarà più facile anche perchè l'altro più di semplici ...emozioni fini a se stessi non sarà in grado di darti. Un abbraccio cara Sabina e buona fortuna.


Vediamo:
Io sono fatto per il 98% di emozioni. ( Il resto è intelligenza).
Ho compreso ben presto, che io invece ho bisogno di viverle fino in fondo, fino alle estreme conseguenze per sentirmi vivo.
Ciò ha molto a che fare perfino con il mio lavoro. Ma mi sono perfino resoconto, che ci sono cose che per me sono di una noia mortale e che per altri sono emozioni brividose. Dipende dal tuo target no? Casomai diventi drogato emotivo, se hai bisogno di emozioni sempre più forti e sempre più intense.
Fare come dici te, significa reprimere. Quando io reprimo, un po' resisto, ma poi esplodo. Da quando ho finalmente riaperto quei portoni ora sono totalmente me stesso, libero, leggero e totalmente disinibito. Non mi vergogno a piangere, a urlare ecc..ecc..ecc...posso vivere SOLO così. 

Sul fatto di trascinare dentro il marito...uhm...
Resistere ci deve andare con il piede di piombo. Ed è su un terreno minato. Ma magari ne vale la pena e potrebbe essere liberante, ma fidati, che una donna si senta libera di vivere certe cose...vincendo la paura di venir giudicata male...è fatica eh?

Io mi sono molto coltivato dentro per superare certe barriere, legate solo a schemi culturali.

Poi mio caro, se ami sei geloso eh?
Hai quella gelosia che suona così, ho paura che un'altro si metta seduto dove io ora sto seduto.

E se il marito di Sabina è un represso?
Bisogna stare attenti a giocare con certe cose...bisogna saperle condividere...

Ma penso che due persone che riescono a legarsi in certe complicità, non si potranno lasciare mai. Bisogna arrivare a godere, del piacere che cerca l'altro eh?
Anche Sabina è simile a Diana di Così fan tutte.

So che la Matra, sta facendo sto lavoro con il marito.
Ma ricordati che il rischio di rovinare il rapporto è alto eh?

é come dire...
Scaliamo l'everest in cordata...stiamo attenti a non cadere...

Io per esempio non ho ancora trovato una donna con cui possa esprimere in totale libertà il mio mondo nascosto, ma sono già contento di essere arrivato a condividere un 30%...

Ho però l'immensa fortuna di aver incontrato una persona con cui condividere le mie fantasie, cosa che noi chiamiamo " Le visioni". E' un giochetto da bambini per adulti, una cosa di una leggerezza inimmaginabile...per me...come scrivere una bellissima fiaba in due...fantastico. 

Quando ho provato a fare ciò con mia moglie, lei mi ha risposto: " Lo sai che io non ho fantasia eh?".
Dovevo reprimere la mia allora?
Non avrei MAI immaginato di incontrare chi va pazzo per le mie "Visioni".
Del resto...sono solo " Visioni" eh?


----------



## Eliade (1 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se il marito di Sabina è un represso?
> Bisogna stare attenti a giocare con certe cose...bisogna saperle condividere...


 Non vorrei offendere sabina, ma da come scrive le cose...la repressa sembra lei, mica il marito. 



> Ma penso che due persone che riescono a legarsi in certe complicità, non si potranno lasciare mai. Bisogna arrivare a godere, del piacere che cerca l'altro eh?
> Anche Sabina è simile a Diana di Così fan tutte.


  Io non la vedo così simile...a meno che sabina non voglia levarsi gli sfizi con tutti quelli che ci provano con lei (perchè è questo che fa Diana nel film, non se ne lascia scappare uno).


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> eheheheheh...non può scegliere è?
> *Deve solo accettare la sua natura...tutto lì.*
> Siamo fatti in tante maniere eh?
> A me lei va benissimo così...la sento così simile a me...
> ...


Si accetta la propria natura restando soli però. Non tenendosi l'orticello dove alla fine si può sempre tornare a leccarsi le ferite.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo:
> *Io sono fatto per il 98% di emozioni. ( Il resto è intelligenza).*
> Ho compreso ben presto, che io invece ho bisogno di viverle fino in fondo, fino alle estreme conseguenze per sentirmi vivo...


Che ottimista che sei :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Si accetta la propria natura restando soli però. Non tenendosi l'orticello dove alla fine si può sempre tornare a leccarsi le ferite.


La solitudine è la condizione delle anime migliori.
Ricordati, alla sera, quando lo spettacolo è finito, calano le tende, e ti senti solo, ti dici, anche oggi è andata. Sono stati rarissimi i momenti della mia vita in cui non mi sono sentito solo, e mi hanno molto spaventato.
Ma sulla via del gestire le emozioni...sentite sta roba qua...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gGJQiZdEjM&feature=related

Proprio stamane ne ho suonato la versione per organo...e quando lo spirito adatto c'è...senti che le persone "ascoltano"...cazzo "sentono"...e ti senti solo un tramite, anche Bach, un' uomo dalla solitudine colossale, ricordati MK, avere le marce in più comporta la solitudine, un senso di totale estraneità e ti dici, ma che cazzo ci sto a fare qua? Cazzo non lo so, ma qui io devo stare.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che ottimista che sei :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Sai pecco molto di presunzione.
E ogni volta che sono stato troppo sicuro di me, di farcela, è arrivata la pesante smentita.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai pecco molto di presunzione.
> E ogni volta che sono stato troppo sicuro di me, di farcela, è arrivata la pesante smentita.


Beh, ma questo è il bello della vita. Il mettersi continuamente in gioco. Solo chi è davvero presuntuoso non lo fa. E penso che tu non lo sia affatto. 
I presuntuosi sono altri..Sono quelli sempre pronti a giudicare e a mettere in croce le azioni altrui. Quelli che dicono che a loro non capiterà mai, che non tradiranno mai, che di loro ci si può fidare. Quelli che ti indicano la via, che ti vogliono salvare. Quelli che non hanno ancora capito un cazzo della vita e pretendono di insegnarla 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vorrei offendere sabina, ma da come scrive le cose...la repressa sembra lei, mica il marito.
> 
> 
> Io non la vedo così simile...a meno che sabina non voglia levarsi gli sfizi con tutti quelli che ci provano con lei (perchè è questo che fa Diana nel film, non se ne lascia scappare uno).


Uhm...Eliana...Elodiade...uhm...
Ci sono certe acque che si agitano dentro capisci?

Diana non esagerare...giocattola solo con uno, e con l'amico di infanzia...ma in tutto il film, si vede che lei scopre sè stessa. Alla fine è Paolo a dover mettersi in discussione. Dopo quel ceffone " Puttana vattene!"...poi Paolo rosica e non poco, perchè ha ottenuto solo di star solo. 
Ma mettetela come volete: Diana è decisamente la mia donna ideale.
Bellissima la scena del bagno in cui lui fa tutto il serioso e lei gioca con l'acqua e ride come una pazza.
Alla fine torna con Paolo eh?
Dopo un po' di mattane liberatorie....
Ma come Tinto Brass, sberleffa la gelosia maschile non c'è nessuno eh?


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sai pecco molto di presunzione.*
> E ogni volta che sono stato troppo sicuro di me, di farcela, è arrivata la pesante smentita.



NO!

​


----------



## Eliade (1 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...Eliana...Elodiade...uhm...


 Eliade!! 



> Ci sono certe acque che si agitano dentro capisci?
> 
> Diana non esagerare...giocattola solo con uno, e con l'amico di infanzia...ma in tutto il film, si vede che lei scopre sè stessa. Alla fine è Paolo a dover mettersi in discussione. Dopo quel ceffone " Puttana vattene!"...poi Paolo rosica e non poco, perchè ha ottenuto solo di star solo.
> Ma mettetela come volete: Diana è decisamente la mia donna ideale.
> ...


 Diana si fa palpeggiare (per essere gentile) da chiuque abbia il coraggio di farlo. La condizione di sabina, secondo me, è differente.
Paolo rosica e si mette in discussione perchè è un debole e, pur di ottenere una briciola di diana, accetta le sue come dire, evasioni? La differenza tra lui e gli altri? E' che diana gli lava e stira i vestiti.
Si lei ritorna da paolo...ma il marito di sabina farebbe altrettanto? Quando poi mi pare che se fosse per lei starebbe già con l'amante (cosa che valutarono anche tempo addietro se non sbalgio). Andiamo le situazioni sono diverse conte.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Sono evidentemente diverse e comunque confuse e schifose. Mi chiedo solo una cosa, perchè tutti i traditori sono persone così limitate, così incapaci, praticamente persone senza alcun pregio se non quello di barcamenarsi senza lode?


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina,
> provo a dire la mia dopo aver letto questo thread.
> 
> L'idea che mi son fatto di Te è che sei una persona in cerca di conferme (banale scriverlo, lo so) il fatto è che tu per tanti anni hai pensato di te esattamente il contrario e l'hai anche scritto di essere una persona sicura e sentimentalmente stabile il problema è venuto fuori perchè all'epoca delle decisioni importanti, quando cioè dovevi scegliere l'uomo della tua vita così come il lavoro, hai scelto di non rischiare, di non metterti alla prova ed ora che quello che hai, dopo anni di "tranquillità", non ti basta più perchè non dice chiaramente di che pasta sei fatta, è ritornata l'altra Te, quella che ha un conto in sospeso con la vita, che ha voglia di dimostrare che sai essere e fare altro. E' tutto umanamente comprensibile, nessuno te ne fa una colpa se stai tradendo chi ha, a sua volta, investito il proprio futuro su di Te, ma di certo sei in un bel pasticcio perchè sai anche tu che mentre un lavoro che "non ami" lo puoi cambiare anche ora senza grossi drammi, non certo si può dire lo stesso di un marito che "non ami". Secondo me devi arrivare a capire questo punto ma sei troppo intelligente per non averlo già capito da sola.
> ...


Ciao 
Grazie per il tuo post... mi è piaciuto molto. 
Penso che tu abbia centrato il problema.
Non sembra giusto neanche a me gettare via la mia vita costruita fino ad ora perché stanno emergendo con intensità altri bisogni che non mi fanno sentire felice nella mia vita attuale. Se anni fa ho fatto queste scelte significa che comunque un'altra parte di me ne aveva bisogno.
Il problema che ho deciso di affrontare per primo? .... il lavoro. Non sarà un percorso comunque breve, ma ho deciso di farlo. Spero che occupi la mia mente altrove.
Farò un passo alla volta. 
L'amante? Sento di averne bisogno ora... è una persona complementare a mio marito. Ha capito in un periodo così breve come sono, cosa desidero.... ha capito o il suo modo di essere è complementare al mio. O forse ora ho bisogno di questo.
Mi ha fatto molto piacere confrontarmi con te.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Gestire le emozioni. Si invece si può e occorre farlo. Se non si gestiscono le emozioni saremmo tutti animali pronti dall'istinto a fare ciò che più ci aggrada. Ma non siamo animali. Siamo esseri umani cioè un miscuglio di istinto e ragione e non c'è verso di cambiare. Ti capisco a volte la passione è forte e perdere l'equilibrio è molto facile, ma poi deve prevalere anche la ragione. Ora ti trovi in una situazione complicata, e forse ancora in evoluzione. Difficilmente potrai  in questo momento porre fine alla tua relazione . E' forse la cosa più importante ed è ciò che ti far stare bene. Fai bene a non dire niente a tuo marito, ma non tirare troppo la corda, comincia a rallentare con l'altro piano piano e poi contemporaneamente prova a coinvolgere di più il tuo compagno nelle tue fantasie, fagli capire che hai bisogno non solo della stabilità, ma anche di qualcosa di più. Prendilo per mano e aiutalo e portalo nel tuo....mondo. All'inizio lui non capirà, ma tu insisti perchè sappi che nessun uomo resisterebbe alle novità. Questo è un mio piccolo consiglio cara Sabina,  perchè se mi dici che a tuo marito ed alla tua famiglia tieni, non fermarti vai da loro. E tutto sarà più facile anche perchè l'altro più di semplici ...emozioni fini a se stessi non sarà in grado di darti. Un abbraccio cara Sabina e buona fortuna.



Ciao 
Sono così presa da questa storia che pur di tenerla in piedi mi sto scindendo.
Mio marito è così "diverso" dal mio amante. All'inizio ho pensato di chiedergli di fare o comportarsi in un certo modo (cosa che gli ho anche chiesto in passato)... ma lui è diverso. Magari lo fa al momento... ma poi lui non è così. 
E sono molto diversi non solo nel modo di comportarsi con me, ma anche in tutto il resto. Con l'amante ho riscoperto il poter parlare e confrontarmi anche su tante altre cose, che con mio marito purtroppo non posso fare perché ha altri interessi, molto diversi dai miei. Non è facile.
L'amante completa così tante cose che mi mancavano che non riesco almeno per ora a farne a meno.
Comunque voglio molto bene a mio marito, è una bravissima persona e un buon papà.
Ciao e grazie per la chiacchierata!


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh, ma questo è il bello della vita. Il mettersi continuamente in gioco. Solo chi è davvero presuntuoso non lo fa. E penso che tu non lo sia affatto.
> *I presuntuosi sono altri..Sono quelli sempre pronti a giudicare e a mettere in croce le azioni altrui. Quelli che dicono che a loro non capiterà mai, che non tradiranno mai, che di loro ci si può fidare. Quelli che ti indicano la via, che ti vogliono salvare.* Quelli che non hanno ancora capito un cazzo della vita e pretendono di insegnarla
> 
> Buscopann


:up:, quelli che poi vizi privati e pubbliche virtù.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, che tu possa dire hai una amica del cazzo, scusa se te lo dico. Se fosse davvero una amica ti metterebbe nella condizione di non fare del male e di non farti del male, ma si vede che anche lei non è una persona cristallina affatto. Ma hai mai pensato di cambiare lavoro e fare qualcosa che ti aggrada di più piuttosto che il tuo flaccido e scarso amante?
> Ah, io chiamerò tuo marito cornutazzo ogni volta perchè so che ti ferirà leggerlo, ma non per cattiveria, per renderti conto cosa è davvero lu adesso ed usare eufemismi per non farti stare male non servirebbe nulla. Il tuo amante è solo un vibratore vivente senza anima, tuo marito un cornutazzo del cazzo e tu ti smanovri tra questi due personaggi...devi scegliere, se no rimarranno queste macchiette brutte da dire.
> QUando sceglierai allora la loro funzione cambierà, ma per ora tu stai usando tutti e due, usando bada, non amando e non provando emozioni, ma li stai usando per riavere quello che credi di meritare perchè ti reputi molto ma molto di più di quello che sei davvero.
> Non dico che tu non sia intelligente, ma ricorda, chi tradisce vuol dire che ha sempre problemi e quindi qualcosa in meno, non sono superman, anzi il contrario.


Ciao Daniele... scagli la prima pietra chi non ha problemi.... non solo i traditori.
La mia amica ha una vita molto impegnata e purtroppo non ha molto tempo per me.. i miei "problemi" sinceramente non sono così importanti quando si ha una famiglia da gestire quasi completamente da sola. Comunque mi vuole bene, mi ha già fatto la predica e conoscendomi mi ha detto di stare almeno attenta a non farmi beccare (per non far star male il mio compagno) e di non farmi male.
Che dirti.. ho già scritto nel post sopra che cercherò per adesso di risolvere la mia insoddisfazione lavorativa. Spero che col tempo questi sentimenti diminuiscano e forse sarà più facile fare ordine anche nell'altra parte della mia vita.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E se tuo marito invece lo scoprisse? Non è questione di giusto o sbagliato ma di stare dentro a una situazione che ti permette di non fare delle scelte. Concordo sul darti del tempo ma prima o poi una strada la si deve prendere.


Lo so che rischio che mio marito lo scopra... non è stupido, ha percepito il mio cambiamento in questi mesi. Quello che un po' mi salva è che sono sempre stata una persona con molti interessi, che variano nel tempo... un po' lunatica... non so se riesco a spiegarmi. 
Ora pur di vivere questa storia sto accettando il rischio. Dalla vostra parte può sembrare che sono una pazza...


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lo so che rischio che mio marito lo scopra... non è stupido, ha percepito il mio cambiamento in questi mesi. Quello che un po' mi salva è che sono sempre stata una persona con molti interessi, che variano nel tempo... un po' lunatica... *non so se riesco a spiegarmi.*
> Ora pur di vivere questa storia sto accettando il rischio. Dalla vostra parte può sembrare che sono una pazza...


Ti spieghi benissimo, pure io sono così . Quello che non capisco è cosa ci sia sotto. Secondo me te la stai un po' raccontando. Quest'uomo ti piace molto, se lui facesse qualcosa per te forse faresti il grande passo. Fosse solo emozione quella che cerchi dopo un paio di incontri ti saresti già annoiata.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, lei sta male per non scegliere ma non vuole scegliere, non  è che non può scegliere. Perchè siamo schiavi di persone così deboli che poi fanno del male a persone migliori di loro? Sinceramente sono nella convinzione che gli spartani un poco di ragione l'avessero.


Probabilmente mio marito è una persona migliore di me.
E' vero non voglio scegliere... la ragione mi dice una cosa, il cuore (o l'altro nome con cui lo chiami tu) un'altra. Non posso sfasciare la mia famiglia... non voglio rinunciare a vivere questo amore. Se non avessi i figli sceglierei...
Non si può far finta di non avere dei doveri e delle responsabilità. Se mio  marito fosse uno stronzo, se mi picchiasse, se fosse un cattivo padre, se ci litigassi spesso... in questo caso lo lascerei (anche senza amante). Ma non è così... 
Quando ero giovane mi sono innamorata di un altro.... la prima cosa che ho fatto ancora prima di dare un bacio all'altro è stata quella, dopo diverso tempo e una lunga riflessione, di lasciare il io compagno. Se non lo faccio ora non è per capriccio.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vorrei offendere sabina, ma da come scrive le cose...la repressa sembra lei, mica il marito.
> 
> 
> Io non la vedo così simile...a meno che sabina non voglia levarsi gli sfizi con tutti quelli che ci provano con lei (perchè è questo che fa Diana nel film, non se ne lascia scappare uno).


Guarda potevo e potrei togliermene di sfizi... non l'ho mai fatto.
Repressa in che senso? Solo per capire.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono evidentemente diverse e comunque confuse e schifose. Mi chiedo solo una cosa, perchè tutti i traditori sono persone così limitate, così incapaci, praticamente persone senza alcun pregio se non quello di barcamenarsi senza lode?


Allora se un tuo caro amico per cui tu nutri rispetto, affetto e ammirazione tradisse, tu lo giudicheresti così ancora prima di cercare di capire perché lo fa?


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora se un tuo caro amico per cui tu nutri rispetto, affetto e ammirazione tradisse, tu lo giudicheresti così ancora prima di cercare di capire perché lo fa?


Ma chi se ne frega perchè lo fanno, io se lo scoprissi gli darei un aut aut, o sistemare tutto nel giro di 7 giorni o ci metterei io parola facendo quello che credo sia giusto. Semplicemente, Sabina, lo costringerei a scegliere in fretta, amico o non amico, solo perchè se non facessi nulla mi sentirei uno sporco complice di merda del cazzo.
Sabina, la tua amica è na merdaccia tua complice, spero proprio che tuo marito scopra  tutto e che scopra anche i retroscena...perchè tutto questo è grottesco e brutto.
Non si vive di emozioni, quelli che cercano solo emozioni sono persone piccole e che non meritano niente.
Sabina, tu meriti di essere felice??? Chieditelo un poco e rispondi.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Probabilmente mio marito è una persona migliore di me.
> E' vero non voglio scegliere... la ragione mi dice una cosa, il cuore


Si chiama figa, non cuore.


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega perchè lo fanno, io se lo scoprissi gli darei un aut aut, o sistemare tutto nel giro di 7 giorni o ci metterei io parola facendo quello che credo sia giusto. Semplicemente, Sabina, lo costringerei a scegliere in fretta, amico o non amico, solo perchè se non facessi nulla mi sentirei uno sporco complice di merda del cazzo.
> Sabina, la tua amica è na merdaccia tua complice, spero proprio che tuo marito scopra  tutto e che scopra anche i retroscena...perchè tutto questo è grottesco e brutto.
> Non si vive di emozioni, quelli che cercano solo emozioni sono persone piccole e che non meritano niente.
> Sabina, tu meriti di essere felice??? Chieditelo un poco e rispondi.


Vedi... non sono solo emozioni, non è solo sesso...
Forse tu pensi di aver capito tutto sui traditori... secondo me non hai capito nulla! 
I traditori sono persone... tu sei libero di giudicarli come credi se questo ti fa sentire meglio. Ma secondo me non ti senti meglio.
Come fai ad amare ancora? Quello che scrivi sempre... non so... come fai a fidarti ancora?


----------



## Sabina (1 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo, pure io sono così . Quello che non capisco è cosa ci sia sotto. Secondo me te la stai un po' raccontando. Quest'uomo ti piace molto, se lui facesse qualcosa per te forse faresti il grande passo. Fosse solo emozione quella che cerchi dopo un paio di incontri ti saresti già annoiata.


Si quest'uomo mi piace tanto in tutti i sensi... ha saputo tirare fuori me stessa. O forse è arrivato in un momento in cui doveva uscire.
Il suo matrimonio non va bene... ma se si dovessero lasciare penso che andrei in crisi....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama figa, non cuore.


Certo, si chiama proprio così e tu sei invidioso di non averla.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, si chiama proprio così e tu sei invidioso di non averla.





:sorpreso:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, si chiama proprio così e tu sei invidioso di non averla.


Ne ho avuta molto meno di molti uomini...ma molto più di te =)
Come faccio io a fidarmi? Io non mi fido ed è questo il mio modo di vivere, sempre attento a tutto e sempre in allarme, tanto so che quando mi calmo finisce male.
Chi fa del male agli altri sapendo di farlo secondo me meriterebbe solo una cosa :dracula: di entrare in bara e non spaccare i maroni a nessuno più con le sue menate da persona infame.
Le menzogne il dolore che si creano con queste merdate sono indicibili e sento sempre più in questo forum delle donne essere incapaci a dire no o si ad una cosa ma mettere sempre i piedi in due staffe per essere sicure di non perdere nulla.
Cosa  perderebbero? La felicità dei loro figli? Non credo che sia questo il motivo, anzi penso che quella sia una scusa, quanto hanno paura delle conseguenze, del vivere peggio di quanto vivono, di dover rendere conto delle loro azioni. I bambini piccoli? Contano come il papà chiuso nell'autolavaggio, patetico modo per scusarsi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ne ho avuta molto meno di molti uomini...ma molto più di te =)
> Come faccio io a fidarmi? Io non mi fido ed è questo il mio modo di vivere, sempre attento a tutto e sempre in allarme, tanto so che quando mi calmo finisce male.
> Chi fa del male agli altri sapendo di farlo secondo me meriterebbe solo una cosa :dracula: di entrare in bara e non spaccare i maroni a nessuno più con le sue menate da persona infame.
> Le menzogne il dolore che si creano con queste merdate sono indicibili e sento sempre più in questo forum delle donne essere incapaci a dire no o si ad una cosa ma mettere sempre i piedi in due staffe per essere sicure di non perdere nulla.
> Cosa  perderebbero? La felicità dei loro figli? Non credo che sia questo il motivo, anzi penso che quella sia una scusa, quanto hanno paura delle conseguenze, del vivere peggio di quanto vivono, di dover rendere conto delle loro azioni. I bambini piccoli? Contano come il papà chiuso nell'autolavaggio, patetico modo per scusarsi.


Daniele, tesoro...io intendevo dire che tu sei invidioso del fatto di non avere uno strumento come la f*** per poter esercitare potere sugli uomini....

Poi penso che donne tu ne abbia avute....di solito i soggetti come te sono interessanti e suscitano il senso materno...


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, tesoro...io intendevo dire che tu sei invidioso del fatto di non avere uno strumento come la f*** per poter esercitare potere sugli uomini....
> 
> Poi penso che donne tu ne abbia avute....di solito i soggetti come te sono interessanti e suscitano il senso materno...


The f**a power è noto a tutti, gli uomini deboli ci cascano come pere cotte.
I soggetti come me fidati non attirano per nulla, sono tropo cervellotico, le donne gradiscono i tipi molto più easy.


----------



## Sid (2 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Dalla vostra parte può sembrare che sono una pazza...


A me non sembri pazza.
La mia impressione è che tu ti sia trovata nel bel mezzo della crisi dei 40 anni (capita anche prima, anche se ai 40 ti mancano 5-6 anni...  ), dove hai messo in discussione tutto quello che ti riguarda.
Solo che, invece di soffermarti su cosa ti stava capitando, per capire come e perchè stavi cambiando e ti sentivi insoddisfatta, sei inciampata nella soluzione più ovvia: un altro che ti fa stare bene.
Non dico che il lavoro su te stessa tu non lo possa più fare, ma certo la presenza dell'amante - mi pare - ti sta annebbiando un po' la visione della situazione e di sicuro ti complica la ricerca prima dei motivi di questa crisi e poi della soluzione che ti faccia stare bene.


----------



## tania (2 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao
> Sono così presa da questa storia che pur di tenerla in piedi mi sto scindendo.
> Mio marito è così "diverso" dal mio amante. All'inizio ho pensato di chiedergli di fare o comportarsi in un certo modo (cosa che gli ho anche chiesto in passato)... ma lui è diverso. Magari lo fa al momento... ma poi lui non è così.
> E sono molto diversi non solo nel modo di comportarsi con me, ma anche in tutto il resto. Con l'amante ho riscoperto il poter parlare e confrontarmi anche su tante altre cose, che con mio marito purtroppo non posso fare perché ha altri interessi, molto diversi dai miei. Non è facile.
> ...


Ciao Sabina, io credo che chiunque meriti di essere felice, quì stiamo parlando con te, quindi per il momento tralasciamo tuo marito... gli vuoi molto bene, è una bravissima persona... ma non lo ami. Pensi di riuscire ad accontentarti di questo sentimento?! Credi ci sia differenza tra voler bene ed amare? Io rifletterei molto su questo. Anche la mancanza di trasporto nei suoi confronti (lo fai solo per dovere, non per piacere!), mi sembra triste per entrambi (sicuramente è peggio per il marito ma anche te non puoi star bene!)... Non esistono consigli, solo esperienze vissute in modi diversi... Ho capito di amare mio marito e fare sesso con l'altro diventava solo squallido... se per te è il contrario (come esprimi in questi ultimi interventi) io ci penserei su... Prova a capire che per i figli non è sempre giusto stare con entrambi i genitori se questi non si amano più... alla lunga viene fuori, anche solo l'indifferenza, trapela per forza e loro sono spugne che assorbono tutto... anche se piccoli. 
Mi sembravi più serena, prima, nel vivere questo tuo tradimento, ora ti trovo molto pensierosa...


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda potevo e potrei togliermene di sfizi... non l'ho mai fatto.
> Repressa in che senso? Solo per capire.


Appunto, questo ti rende diversa dalla tipologia di persona di diana.
Sei tu che reprimi certi tuoi sentimenti, quando stai con tuo marito. Se tu che soffri nel non poter essere totalmente te stessa in tutte le occasioni...mica tuo marito. O no?
Sotto questo punto di vista, sembri tu la repressa...no tuo marito.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Avevo bisogno di parlare con qualcuno... chi tradisce sa di quanto talvolta ci si sente soli...
> *"Vuoi la bicicletta... allora pedala!*"
> Volevo solo parlare con voi che spesso quando sono in crisi mi basta leggervi per sentirmi meglio... meno sola!
> Oddio... ho scritto troppo!


Già, ma la bicicletta la volevo almeno con la sella, altrimenti è difficile pedalare, potresti rispondere, e a quanto sembra, tu stai adesso scoprendo quanto sia difficile pedalare su quella bicicletta.

Non voglio infilarmi nel ginepraio traditori, traditi, amanti, centrocampisti, attaccanti, difensori e portieri facciamone più semplcemente un discorso di *persone*, di *essere umani*,alla ricerca della propria felicità. Difficile eh ? Ognuno con la propria ricetta, ognuno con la propria soluzione (non mi riferisco al forum, ma alla vita in generale). Il tradimento è stata la miccia che ha fatto detonare la bomba delle tue necessità, emozioni, sentimenti e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta ? Ben venga il tradimento allora, però ora non rimanere in mezzo al guado, perchè a stare in mezzo al guado si rischia che in periodi di pioggia arrivi l'onda di piena, e quando quella arriva non sai mai dove ti possa trascinare. Già, tu la fai facile, potresti dirmi... e chi ha mai detto che lo sia.....però Coppi, sul Pordoi ad un certo punto si è alzato sui pedali ed una pedalata dopo l'altra lo ha scalato. :up:


----------



## Sabina (2 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ne ho avuta molto meno di molti uomini...ma molto più di te =)
> Come faccio io a fidarmi? Io non mi fido ed è questo il mio modo di vivere, sempre attento a tutto e sempre in allarme, tanto so che quando mi calmo finisce male.
> Chi fa del male agli altri sapendo di farlo secondo me meriterebbe solo una cosa :dracula: di entrare in bara e non spaccare i maroni a nessuno più con le sue menate da persona infame.
> Le menzogne il dolore che si creano con queste merdate sono indicibili e sento sempre più in questo forum delle donne essere incapaci a dire no o si ad una cosa ma mettere sempre i piedi in due staffe per essere sicure di non perdere nulla.
> Cosa  perderebbero? La felicità dei loro figli? Non credo che sia questo il motivo, anzi penso che quella sia una scusa, quanto hanno paura delle conseguenze, del vivere peggio di quanto vivono, di dover rendere conto delle loro azioni. I bambini piccoli? Contano come il papà chiuso nell'autolavaggio, patetico modo per scusarsi.


Solo chi non ha bambini (non importa piccoli o grandi), solo chi non ha provato sulla propria pelle cosa significa essere genitori, può scrivere questo. Certo, e' giusto che non ci si nasconda dietro i figli, ma i primi che devono essere tutelati in questi "casini" di adulti sono loro.


----------



## Sole (2 Novembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Prova a capire che per i figli non è sempre giusto stare con entrambi i genitori se questi non si amano più... alla lunga viene fuori, anche solo l'indifferenza, trapela per forza e loro sono spugne che assorbono tutto... anche se piccoli.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Quanti figli di genitori _non-separati_ ma infelici sono diventati, a loro volta, persone infelici e incapaci di costruire un rapporto di coppia autentico? Io, tra i miei amici e le mie amiche, ho diversi esempi.

E' importante, per i figli, vivere in una famiglia che, qualunque sia la natura dei legami affettivi che la sostengono, vive questi legami in modo autentico. Non c'è niente di così deprimente, per un figlio, che assorbire l'atmosfera malinconica che nasce da un rapporto di coppia che non funziona più.
Non c'è niente di più bello, per un figlio, che confrontarsi con un genitore che, prima di tutto, è una persona VERA e si rivela a lui per ciò che è.

Noi spesso ragioniamo sui nostri figli pensandoli bambini per sempre. Ma presto diventeranno adolescenti e sarà sempre più difficile fingere. La richiesta di avere un esempio, un confronto vero col genitore, diventa sempre più urgente.
La verità è l'unica cosa che serve davvero a un figlio.


----------



## resistere (2 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> A me non sembri pazza.
> La mia impressione è che tu ti sia trovata nel bel mezzo della crisi dei 40 anni (capita anche prima, anche se ai 40 ti mancano 5-6 anni...  ), dove hai messo in discussione tutto quello che ti riguarda.
> Solo che, invece di soffermarti su cosa ti stava capitando, per capire come e perchè stavi cambiando e ti sentivi insoddisfatta, sei inciampata nella soluzione più ovvia: un altro che ti fa stare bene.
> Non dico che il lavoro su te stessa tu non lo possa più fare, ma certo la presenza dell'amante - mi pare - ti sta annebbiando un po' la visione della situazione e di sicuro ti complica la ricerca prima dei motivi di questa crisi e poi della soluzione che ti faccia stare bene.


 
Condivido questa tesi. Il fatto comunque di scrivere ed ascoltare più opinioni dimostra che forse qualcosa in te sta cambiando. Lo so che alla fine, Tua sarà la scelta, anch'io ho fatto cose che la maggior parte degli amici del forum mi sconsigliavano di fare, ma io avevo presente la mia situazione perchè la vivevo di persona e ho analizzato  tutte le possibilità che mi si aprivano. Però cara Sabina, se con tuo marito non ci sono tanti screzi, è una brava persona , un buon padre , per di più hai dei figli come ce li ho io allora prova a dare delle chance al tuo uomo. Dall'altra parte oltre alle "emozioni" di cui ho veramente le p-.... piene, non potrai avere.  L'amante di mia moglie quando l'ho affrontato per metterlo davanti all'out out, ha scelto la moglie. E d'altra parte chi glielo faceva fare ad accollarsi una donna con due figli e tutte le problematiche di 2 divorzi ? Il tuo amante non sarà così scemo. Scusami per il mio modo un pò spinto. Ma molte volte non bisogna girarci intorno. L'emozioncine o la "presunta" felicità del momento  purtroppo cara Sabina si pagano. Tu però sei ancora in tempo. Nessuno sa niente, puoi veramente essere la protagonista del tuo destino.  Pensaci bene. Un abbraccio.


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Solo chi non ha bambini (non importa piccoli o grandi), solo chi non ha provato sulla propria pelle cosa significa essere genitori, può scrivere questo. Certo, e' giusto che non ci si nasconda dietro i figli, ma* i primi che devono essere tutelati in questi "casini" di adulti sono loro*.


Sabina guarda che i bambini non sono scemi eh, capiscono quando succede qualcosa in famiglia, quando cambiano gli equilibri. Un periodo di crisi ci può essere, ma alla fine bisogna scegliere. E scegliere di stare con un uomo (o con una donna) per la sicurezza di avere una famiglia e non per amore non è un modello di amore coniugale che vorrei proporre ai miei figli.


----------



## resistere (2 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sabina guarda che i bambini non sono scemi eh, capiscono quando succede qualcosa in famiglia, quando cambiano gli equilibri. Un periodo di crisi ci può essere, ma alla fine bisogna scegliere. E scegliere di stare con un uomo (o con una donna) per la sicurezza di avere una famiglia e non per amore non è un modello di amore coniugale che vorrei proporre ai miei figli.


Qui si va verso un argomento in cui ognuno è libero di dare interpretazioni. Io per esempio non condivido le considerazioni di MK. Anche perchè l'alternativa quale sarebbe? Una separazione con famiglie allargate? E che proposta sarebbe questa per i figli? I figli non capirebbero mai. Sarebbero costretti ad accettare, ma nei loro cuori le ferite sarebbero insanabili .  Crescendo quale modello potrebbero avere ? Certo, Mk mi potrebbe ribattere che un matrimonio senza amore non è un esempio da potere dare ai figli. Appunto per questo Cara Sabina, con l'esperienza che ho acquisito in questi ultimi mesi ti consiglierei di darci un taglio con le emozioni. Sapessi quanto può essere emozionante , andare a parlare con l'avvocato, dividere i beni, vedere le facce dei figli che ti giudicano  etc.  etc. Sono troppo concreto? E beh anche a me piace lasciarmi andare, ma non fino in fondo. Perchè qui il rischio è veramente di toccare il fondo.


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Qui si va verso un argomento in cui ognuno è libero di dare interpretazioni. Io per esempio non condivido le considerazioni di MK. Anche perchè l'alternativa quale sarebbe? Una separazione con famiglie allargate? E che proposta sarebbe questa per i figli? I figli non capirebbero mai. Sarebbero costretti ad accettare, ma nei loro cuori le ferite sarebbero insanabili . Crescendo quale modello potrebbero avere ? Certo, Mk mi potrebbe ribattere che un matrimonio senza amore non è un esempio da potere dare ai figli. Appunto per questo Cara Sabina, con l'esperienza che ho acquisito in questi ultimi mesi ti consiglierei di darci un taglio con le emozioni. Sapessi quanto può essere emozionante , andare a parlare con l'avvocato, dividere i beni, vedere le facce dei figli che ti giudicano etc. etc. Sono troppo concreto? E beh anche a me piace lasciarmi andare, ma non fino in fondo. Perchè qui il rischio è veramente di toccare il fondo.


I figli capiscono. Certo è doloroso, è difficile, ma si può fare. E non teorizzo, ci sono passata attraverso.


----------



## resistere (2 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> I figli capiscono. Certo è doloroso, è difficile, ma si può fare. E non teorizzo, ci sono passata attraverso.


La crisi fortissima che ho passato quasi sull'orlo della separazione, ha indubbiamente raggiunto i miei figli . Siamo stati bravi a contenere la situazione lasciando loro solo dei dubbi. Ma credo che Sabina gestendo bene la situazione può uscirne fuori diciamo... pulita (Lasciatemi passare la parola). E per me prima di buttare al vento anni di matrimonio bisogna provarle tutte. Voglio ricordare che l'innamoramento "vero" dura pochi mesi , poi comincia a trasformarsi in qualcosa di diverso e questo è per TUTTI. La novità è indubbiamente stuzzicante, come del resto  fare le cose di nascosto. Ma poi? Proviamo a concretizzare ed allora cominciano i guai. Cara Mk io non ti giudico, ma la vedo diversamente da te. E se avessi intrapreso un'altra strada? Non parlarmi di felicità quella lasciamola da parte. Credo che in questo forum di persone felici ce ne sono ben poche.


----------



## Sabina (2 Novembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Prova a capire che per i figli non è sempre giusto stare con entrambi i genitori se questi non si amano più... alla lunga viene fuori, anche solo l'indifferenza, trapela per forza e loro sono spugne che assorbono tutto... anche se piccoli.
> Mi sembravi più serena, prima, nel vivere questo tuo tradimento, ora ti trovo molto pensierosa...


Ciao Tania, in questo hai ragione. Nella mia famiglia però non ci sono litigi o indifferenza fra me e mio marito. Io gli voglio molto bene. E' una famiglia armoniosa, serena.... siamo molto uniti. C'è qualche litigio ogni tanto, come in ogni famiglia; c'è sempre stato. Siamo nella stessa sintonia d'onda io e mio  marito nella scelta di educazione e crescita dei figli, che comunque sono molto attaccati al padre, molto presente nella loro vita.
Io alterno momenti di serenità ad altri di tristezza o irrequietezza nel vivere questo tradimento. E' in questi momenti che ritorno spesso qui a scrivere, perché ciò mi dà conforto.


----------



## Sabina (2 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sabina guarda che i bambini non sono scemi eh, capiscono quando succede qualcosa in famiglia, quando cambiano gli equilibri. Un periodo di crisi ci può essere, ma alla fine bisogna scegliere. E scegliere di stare con un uomo (o con una donna) per la sicurezza di avere una famiglia e non per amore non è un modello di amore coniugale che vorrei proporre ai miei figli.


E' una scelta che ho fatto 11 anni fa (perché allora avevo bisogno di questo) e che ora rinnegherei. Quello che provo dentro non so se lo dirò mai a nessuno di loro... solo nel caso che mi dovessi separare.


----------



## Sabina (2 Novembre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Qui si va verso un argomento in cui ognuno è libero di dare interpretazioni. Io per esempio non condivido le considerazioni di MK. Anche perchè l'alternativa quale sarebbe? Una separazione con famiglie allargate? E che proposta sarebbe questa per i figli? I figli non capirebbero mai. Sarebbero costretti ad accettare, ma nei loro cuori le ferite sarebbero insanabili .  Crescendo quale modello potrebbero avere ? Certo, Mk mi potrebbe ribattere che un matrimonio senza amore non è un esempio da potere dare ai figli. Appunto per questo Cara Sabina, con l'esperienza che ho acquisito in questi ultimi mesi ti consiglierei di darci un taglio con le emozioni. Sapessi quanto può essere emozionante , andare a parlare con l'avvocato, dividere i beni, vedere le facce dei figli che ti giudicano  etc.  etc. Sono troppo concreto? E beh anche a me piace lasciarmi andare, ma non fino in fondo. Perchè qui il rischio è veramente di toccare il fondo.


E' proprio l'aspetto razionale e concreto di tutto questo che ha frenato gli ardori sia miei che del mio amante... non che manchi l'amore... ma separazione, avvocati...  portarlo nella mia vita incasinata (3 figli, madre invalida) quando lui comunque è abituato ad una vita "tranquilla"... forse la paura che il suo amore per me non possa superare tutto questo.
E' brutto da dire, ma la vita è anche questo...
Quella che sto seguendo forse è la via più "facile": due piedi in una scarpa.... ma i piedi fanno comunque male!


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Qui si va verso un argomento in cui ognuno è libero di dare interpretazioni. Io per esempio non condivido le considerazioni di MK. Anche perchè l'alternativa quale sarebbe? Una separazione con famiglie allargate? E che proposta sarebbe questa per i figli? I figli non capirebbero mai. Sarebbero costretti ad accettare, ma nei loro cuori le ferite sarebbero insanabili . *Crescendo quale modello potrebbero avere ? *Certo, Mk mi potrebbe ribattere che un matrimonio senza amore non è un esempio da potere dare ai figli. Appunto per questo Cara Sabina, con l'esperienza che ho acquisito in questi ultimi mesi ti consiglierei di darci un taglio con le emozioni. Sapessi quanto può essere emozionante , andare a parlare con l'avvocato, dividere i beni, vedere le facce dei figli che ti giudicano etc. etc. Sono troppo concreto? E beh anche a me piace lasciarmi andare, ma non fino in fondo. Perchè qui il rischio è veramente di toccare il fondo.


 
Le reazioni dei figli sono molto variabili.
Io da figlia di dovorziati degli anni 70 , anni in cui i figli di divorziati erano guardati con sospetto , non sono cresciuta cob l'idea che la famiglia non vale e che non va difesa...
Credo che tutto dipende da come si fa vivere la separazione dei genitori...una vita che faccia male ad uno dei 2 non va bene res. :unhappy:


----------



## resistere (2 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Le reazioni dei figli sono molto variabili.
> Io da figlia di dovorziati degli anni 70 , anni in cui i figli di divorziati erano guardati con sospetto , non sono cresciuta cob l'idea che la famiglia non vale e che non va difesa...
> Credo che tutto dipende da come si fa vivere la separazione dei genitori...una vita che faccia male ad uno dei 2 non va bene res. :unhappy:


Ciao dolce Amarax, è un piacere risentirti. Lo so che tu credi come me nel valore della famiglia, ma io qui volevo solo evidenziare la problematica dell'emozione e non dei figli. Si vive in un mondo in cui occorre per forza "emozionarsi" e poi i risultati sono quelli che tutti conosciamo. Emozioni che non portano lontano e ti incasinano la vita. E poi sentire dire : ne valeva la pena. Come no e quegli altri anni in cui hai distrutto famiglia, figli, amicizie etc? Questo è emozionante? Non lo so, Amarax, faccio delle considerazioni ad alta voce, ma  credo che sia la razionalità pura che l'emozione a tutti i costi non portino lontano. Tutto qui. Per quanto riguarda i figli poi , una volta che c'è il divorzio, molto dipende effettivamente dall'intelligenza delle persone. Ma le problematiche comunque del divorzio vengono assorbite totalmente dai figli. Ed in qualche modo poi sfoceranno in qualche reazione quando i bambini diventeranno adulti. In te probabilmente ha notevolmente aumentato il concetto famiglia , ma magari (e tu me ne potrai parlare), in altri settori ti avrà creato problemi anche importanti. Un bacione Amarax.


----------



## Elisa (3 Novembre 2010)

*Ti sento davvero vicina...*

Ciao Sabina,
ho letto tutto e sono senza parole, la tua vita e le tue emozioni sono davvero simili alle mie, per certi versi oserei dire "uguali".
Peccato non ci siano + i messaggi privati perche' mi piacerebbe molto parlare con te con cui potrei condividere tante cose e anche i risvolti nella mia vita che sinceramente non voglio + mettere su questo forum. 
Non per non essere "giudicata", ma perche' purtroppo ho visto tante persone che lo fanno in modo non "realistico" a quello che e', soprattutto xche' non conoscendo una persona e la storia nei particolari, e' difficile poterlo fare correttamente.
Ti abbraccio forte e se ci fosse un modo x parlarne "da sole" mi farebbe piacere. Senza nulla togliere agli altri, SIA CHIARO! Solo per una questione di storia simile tra me e te!!


----------



## tania (3 Novembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina,
> ho letto tutto e sono senza parole, la tua vita e le tue emozioni sono davvero simili alle mie, per certi versi oserei dire "uguali".
> Peccato non ci siano + i messaggi privati perche' mi piacerebbe molto parlare con te con cui potrei condividere tante cose e anche i risvolti nella mia vita che sinceramente non voglio + mettere su questo forum.
> Non per non essere "giudicata", ma perche' purtroppo ho visto tante persone che lo fanno in modo non "realistico" a quello che e', soprattutto xche' non conoscendo una persona e la storia nei particolari, e' difficile poterlo fare correttamente.
> Ti abbraccio forte e se ci fosse un modo x parlarne "da sole" mi farebbe piacere. Senza nulla togliere agli altri, SIA CHIARO! Solo per una questione di storia simile tra me e te!!


approfitto un'attimo di questo post... ciao Elisa, come stai? Non voglio mancare di rispetto alla tua scelta di non scrivere qui, forse diventiamo tutti un pò "comari" ma per quanto mi riguarda tengo veramente a sapere se hai avuto sviluppi positivi... magari quando avrai novità importanti ce le farai sapere? Un salutone.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina,
> ho letto tutto e sono senza parole, la tua vita e le tue emozioni sono davvero simili alle mie, per certi versi oserei dire "uguali".
> Peccato non ci siano + i messaggi privati perche' mi piacerebbe molto parlare con te con cui potrei condividere tante cose e anche i risvolti nella mia vita che sinceramente non voglio + mettere su questo forum.
> Non per non essere "giudicata", ma perche' purtroppo ho visto tante persone che lo fanno in modo non "realistico" a quello che e', soprattutto xche' non conoscendo una persona e la storia nei particolari, e' difficile poterlo fare correttamente.
> Ti abbraccio forte e se ci fosse un modo x parlarne "da sole" mi farebbe piacere. Senza nulla togliere agli altri, SIA CHIARO! Solo per una questione di storia simile tra me e te!!


Donna Hai parlato bene.
Il problema è che noi impattiamo la realtà secondo la nostra mappa.
Meglio che non ci siano gli mp.
Basta usare la mail no?
Per esempio se tu vai sul mio profilo, scopri che puoi mandarmi una mail. 
é una scelta precisa.
tutto ciò che sta fuori del forum, per esempio i raduni, sta fuori dal forum XD...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> approfitto un'attimo di questo post... ciao Elisa, come stai? Non voglio mancare di rispetto alla tua scelta di non scrivere qui, forse diventiamo tutti un pò "comari" ma per quanto mi riguarda tengo veramente a sapere se hai avuto sviluppi positivi... magari quando avrai novità importanti ce le farai sapere? Un salutone.


Ma quali comari...XD, ma quali...
Ehi Tania, non ti ricordi di avermi scritto la più bella lettera d'amore che un' uomo possa ricevere? No eh?
Ne scrissi nella mia autobiografia...
Curata da lui Miller...
Legga opus pistorum...là si si parla di Tania!!!


----------



## Elisa (3 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna Hai parlato bene.
> Il problema è che noi impattiamo la realtà secondo la nostra mappa.
> Meglio che non ci siano gli mp.
> Basta usare la mail no?
> ...


ah ok grazie mille!! non ci avevo pensato!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ah ok grazie mille!! non ci avevo pensato!


Sono fico eh?
Come moderatore eh?
Tanto le dovevo.
Suo devotissimo
Contepinceton detto il maialmondo!


----------



## Elisa (3 Novembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> approfitto un'attimo di questo post... ciao Elisa, come stai? Non voglio mancare di rispetto alla tua scelta di non scrivere qui, forse diventiamo tutti un pò "comari" ma per quanto mi riguarda tengo veramente a sapere se hai avuto sviluppi positivi... magari quando avrai novità importanti ce le farai sapere? Un salutone.


Ciao cara. grazie davvero per il tuo interesssamento. Non e' che non mi fido delle vostre parole, ma non ha senso raccontare cose "a meta'" (per ovvi motivi!!). Gia' e' difficile capire, figurati se si legge solo parte della "verita' / realta'" e non conoscendo poi la persona che racconta.
Io sono un po' nella condizione di Sabina, anche se io e il mio "amante" abbiamo chiaro di voler fare il grande passo e stiamo facendo dei cambiamenti nella nostra vita graduali (e' vero, sono tanti anni, ma che abbiamo deciso SERIAMENTE e' solo da poco)...pero' li stiamo facendo davvero! Ultimamente c'e' stata una bella svolta...ma tra questo e il risultato finale passera' ancora molto tempo purtroppo.
E' gia' tanto e sono "felice" anche se ancora soffro xche' la strada e' lunga e molto difficile...
Proprio x le cose che anche Sabina scrive...


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Una cosa Elisa, visto che per trasdimenti lunghi del genere, sei però disposta oltre che ad aspettare a pagare un risarcimento non piccolo a tuo marito? Ho trovato che alcuni anni addietro per i coniugi traditi può esserci un rissarcimento, ma solo se non consci del fatto di essere traditi. Qundi tu ed il tuo amante dovete mettere in conto anche di pagare qualche migliaio di euro ai rispettivi coniugi...sai i problemi sono anche materiali a volte.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' una scelta che ho fatto 11 anni fa *(perché allora avevo bisogno di questo)* e che ora rinnegherei. Quello che provo dentro non so se lo dirò mai a nessuno di loro... solo nel caso che mi dovessi separare.


Brava! Si cambia, si hanno obiettivi e aspettative diverse, si cresce. Poi gli altri attorno a noi si possono arrabbiare, possono dirci eh no, eri così e così resti. Solo dai propri figli non ci si separa mai... Hai solo bisogno di tempo Sabina, per capire, per comprendere che cosa vuoi veramente. Quando lo capirai vedrai che tutto si aggiusterà, non ti dico che sarà una passeggiata, ma se è quella la tua via riuscirai a prenderla.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una cosa Elisa, visto che per trasdimenti lunghi del genere, sei però disposta oltre che ad aspettare a pagare un risarcimento non piccolo a tuo marito? Ho trovato che alcuni anni addietro per i coniugi traditi può esserci un rissarcimento, ma solo se non consci del fatto di essere traditi. Qundi tu ed il tuo amante dovete mettere in conto anche di pagare qualche migliaio di euro ai rispettivi coniugi...sai i problemi sono anche materiali a volte.


Daniele...


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele...


Mk, amore o non amore questi due piccioncini hanno fatto del male con una parola che si chiama amore (e quindi non sarà amore).  la legge prevede questo e lo prevede, quindi che sia chiaro a tutti che in questi frangneti c'è tanto da pagare economicamente, bisogna solo essere pronti a fare la vita da spiantati...l'amore basta senza averepiù un soldo nella vita?


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, amore o non amore questi due piccioncini hanno fatto del male con una parola che si chiama amore (e quindi non sarà amore). la legge prevede questo e lo prevede, quindi che sia chiaro a tutti che in questi frangneti c'è tanto da pagare economicamente, bisogna solo essere pronti a fare la vita da spiantati...l'amore basta senza averepiù un soldo nella vita?


Daniele non ti basterebbe tutti i soldi del mondo per ripagare la ferita che hai dentro... Sai cosa serve? Un grande amore. Solo quello può guarire davvero.


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele non ti basterebbe tutti i soldi del mondo per ripagare la ferita che hai dentro... Sai cosa serve? Un grande amore. Solo quello può guarire davvero.


No, l'amore non basta e te lo dico sinceramente :-( con l'amore non riacqusti sicurezza di te se questo danno proviene anche da altre ferite che erano rimaginate nel periodo. Vero è che l'amore della mia ragazza mi fa sentire tutto meno pesante, ma permane un peso fortissimo dentro di me creato da quella stronzetta  che si gode la sua giovine età del cazzo.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, l'amore non basta e te lo dico sinceramente :-( con l'amore non riacqusti sicurezza di te se questo danno proviene anche da altre ferite che erano rimaginate nel periodo. Vero è che l'amore della mia ragazza mi fa sentire tutto meno pesante, ma permane un peso fortissimo dentro di me creato da quella stronzetta che si gode la sua giovine età del cazzo.


Ma sei giovanissimo pure tu, dai... Te l'ho già detto tempo fa, la tua ex non ha fatto altro che tirare fuori i mostri che avevi dentro. Sta a te ora fare il lavoro. Lei non c'entra più nulla, è andata, fa parte del tuo passato. Tira fuori la forza... non contro di lei però


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Mk, i miei mostri permarranno dentro di me perchè il vissuto di una persona può essere gestito, ma mai cancellato. Io avevo gestito il mio perfettamente, ero diventato una peersona bella davvero visto da fuori come sono ora, mi piacevo sinceramente e mi piace vedere come ero, ma lei ha creato lo shock, haa avuto l'ardore di usarmi come tutti quelli che mi hanno fatto male pur sapendo che il costo per me sarebbe potuto essere la vita, ma ha rischiato, in fondo la vita era mia, mica la sua. Non c'è giorno in cui mi dispiace che suo nonno sia morto, ma non per lui e ne per lei, ma per me, perchè per un 85 enne morto quel giorno si è fatto un 30 enne zombie (quindi un non morto, ma sempre non vivo).
Dio, quanto avrei voluto non vivere quella cosa fuori di casa mia, quanto avrei voluto potermene tornare a casa e piangere, quanto avrei voluto urlare il mio dolore, quanto avrei voluto fare queste cose che mi avrebbero salvato...e non ho potuto, sono stato legato dalle convenzioni sociali e dal mio malessere che non mi consentiva più di muovermi di li, ero troppo shocckato e non sto scherzando.
Guarda me stesso e vedo un uomo che piango ogni volta che lo penso, vedo una persona sicura un pelo giusto di se stessa, con tanta voglia di fare e con tanti sogni, dopo i sogni sono morti, uno dopo l'altro ee senza sogni, fidatevi, non c'è vita.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, i miei mostri permarranno dentro di me perchè il vissuto di una persona può essere gestito, ma mai cancellato. Io avevo gestito il mio perfettamente, ero diventato una peersona bella davvero visto da fuori come sono ora, mi piacevo sinceramente e mi piace vedere come ero, ma lei ha creato lo shock,


Daniele, caro, non si cancellano. Si guardano, si affrontano e si va avanti. Guarda che le persone e le situazioni non arrivano a caso nella nostra vita. Ma se nutri i mostri col rancore e con la paura non riuscirai ad uscirne. Hai tutta una vita da costruire, lasciala entrare!


----------



## Sabina (3 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Brava! Si cambia, si hanno obiettivi e aspettative diverse, si cresce. Poi gli altri attorno a noi si possono arrabbiare, possono dirci eh no, eri così e così resti. Solo dai propri figli non ci si separa mai... Hai solo bisogno di tempo Sabina, per capire, per comprendere che cosa vuoi veramente. Quando lo capirai vedrai che tutto si aggiusterà, non ti dico che sarà una passeggiata, ma se è quella la tua via riuscirai a prenderla.


Grazie  speriamo sia cosi'


----------



## Amarax (3 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele, caro, non si cancellano. Si guardano, si affrontano e si va avanti. Guarda che le persone e le situazioni non arrivano a caso nella nostra vita. Ma se nutri i mostri col rancore e con la paura non riuscirai ad uscirne. Hai tutta una vita da costruire, lasciala entrare!


 
:no:
continua a dirglielo anche tu...magari a sentirci inizierà a crederci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, l'amore non basta e te lo dico sinceramente :-( con l'amore non riacqusti sicurezza di te se questo danno proviene anche da altre ferite che erano rimaginate nel periodo. Vero è che l'amore della mia ragazza mi fa sentire tutto meno pesante, ma permane un peso fortissimo dentro di me creato da quella stronzetta  che si gode la sua giovine età del cazzo.



Sei ancora innamorato di lei.


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei ancora innamorato di lei.


Assolutamente no! Visto che quando lei ci volette riprovare con me fui io a farla andare via, non riuscivo a stare con lei, non riuscivo a non volerle del male.


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! Visto che quando lei ci volette riprovare con me fui io a farla andare via, non riuscivo a stare con lei, non riuscivo a non volerle del male.


Allora Daniele il tuo è stato comunque un atto d'amore.


----------



## Daniele (4 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Allora Daniele il tuo è stato comunque un atto d'amore.


Si lo è stato e sono stato ripagato con delle bruttissime parole usate per distruggere quel leggero equilibrio che nel dopo tradimento avevo quasi trovato. Quella ragazzina ha fatto di tutto per distruggermi, io non so ancora perchè non le ho tagliato i freni della sua merdosa macchina.


----------



## minnie (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si lo è stato e sono stato ripagato con delle bruttissime parole usate per distruggere quel leggero equilibrio che nel dopo tradimento avevo quasi trovato. Quella ragazzina ha fatto di tutto per distruggermi, io non so ancora perchè non le ho tagliato i freni della sua merdosa macchina.


... forse perchè una parte di te ti ha suggerito che sarebbe stata una grandissima str . . . ata?


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... forse perchè una parte di te ti ha suggerito che sarebbe stata una grandissima str . . . ata?


No, reputo la sua vita un insulto alla vita stessa, avesse almeno agito per il bene che diceva di volermene comunque avrei capito, se avesse sbagliato tentando di darmi una mano avrei capito, ma il non fare nulla, l'eliminare il problema alla radice dicendo che non mi doveva nulla...mirabile dictu!


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... forse perchè una parte di te ti ha suggerito che sarebbe stata una grandissima str . . . ata?


No, reputo la sua vita un insulto alla vita stessa, avesse almeno agito per il bene che diceva di volermene comunque avrei capito, se avesse sbagliato tentando di darmi una mano avrei capito, ma il non fare nulla, l'eliminare il problema alla radice dicendo che non mi doveva nulla...mirabile dictu!
Pensate, l'amante ha avuto un figlio dalla poveraccia che ha avuto allora...se nella mia vita me la vedrò male so che fare, decisamente basta che mi impegni un poco e scoprirò il numero telefonico di lei, devo solo impegnarmi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! Visto che quando lei ci volette riprovare con me fui io a farla andare via, non riuscivo a stare con lei, non riuscivo a non volerle del male.



Il fatto che tu l'abbia rifiutata non significa che non l'amavi.
Hai semplicemente preferito agire in favore di te stesso, e probabilmente hai fatto benissimo.


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu l'abbia rifiutata non significa che non l'amavi.
> Hai semplicemente preferito agire in favore di te stesso, e probabilmente hai fatto benissimo.


Peccato che le chiesi anche una mano per stare meglio, perchè a causa della sua stupidità stavo da cani, lei romise di darmela, facile farlo davanti a me ma lontani 450 km rimangiarsi tutto e mandarmi a quel paese. Almeno le ho dato della: troia, bagascia, metretrice, puttana, vacca, scrofa, più e più volte...credo che il mio giudizio su di lei lo abbia anche capito!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che le chiesi anche una mano per stare meglio, perchè a causa della sua stupidità stavo da cani, lei romise di darmela, facile farlo davanti a me ma lontani 450 km rimangiarsi tutto e mandarmi a quel paese. Almeno le ho dato della: troia, bagascia, metretrice, puttana, vacca, scrofa, più e più volte...credo che il mio giudizio su di lei lo abbia anche capito!


A ognuna di quelle frustate l'hai resa più forte...


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A ognuna di quelle frustate l'hai resa più forte...


Lei si sentirà più forte, ma vive con una consapevolezza, che io non dimentico e questo le fa male. Non perchè si sente una merda, ma perchè sa che nel momento in cui non avrò nulla da perdere lei dovrà tremare. Decisamente è nel suo interesse che io stia sempre bene nella mia vita, decisamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei si sentirà più forte,* ma vive con una consapevolezza, che io non dimentico* e questo le fa male. Non perchè si sente una merda, ma perchè sa che nel momento in cui non avrò nulla da perdere lei dovrà tremare. Decisamente è nel suo interesse che io stia sempre bene nella mia vita, decisamente.


Per carità, se lo dici tu....

Comunque.....se tu stai bene siamo tutti contenti, decisamente.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei si sentirà più forte, ma vive con una consapevolezza, che io non dimentico e questo le fa male. Non perchè si sente una merda, ma perchè sa che nel momento in cui non avrò nulla da perdere lei dovrà tremare. Decisamente è nel suo interesse che io stia sempre bene nella mia vita, decisamente.


Daniele posso farti una domanda, per capire meglio il tuo pensiero ?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A ognuna di quelle frustate l'hai resa più forte...


Certo e magari si è pure divertita...


----------



## Sabina (6 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei si sentirà più forte, ma vive con una consapevolezza, che io non dimentico e questo le fa male. Non perchè si sente una merda, ma perchè sa che nel momento in cui non avrò nulla da perdere lei dovrà tremare. Decisamente è nel suo interesse che io stia sempre bene nella mia vita, decisamente.


Daniele sai cosa devi fare per superare tutto? Devi perdonarla, fregartene di lei e pensare che sei stato molto ma molto fortunato a non aver seguito un percorso di vita con lei. Sei stato fortunato che si sia rivelata subito per quello che era. E' ora di guardare avanti e lasciar perdere la rabbia, i desideri di vendetta, ecc. Il mondo è pieno di belle persone...
Pensa se l'avessi sposata senza sapere come veramente fosse... avresti amato una sconosciuta, una persona ch non ti meritava. E' meglio che sia andata così. 
Io se ripenso ai miei ex che mi hanno fatto soffrire mi dico che "la vita mi ha voluto bene", perché non mi ha permesso di continuare una strada con loro...  una strada che magari dopo anni sarebbe stato difficile cambiare.
Certo mi dirai, guarda come stai ora... ma questo è un altro dicorso... oggi il problema sono io!
Un abbraccio e guarda avanti senza murare troppo il tuo cuore e con un po' meno cinismo. :up:


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Daniele sai cosa devi fare per superare tutto?* Devi perdonarla, fregartene di lei e pensare che sei stato molto ma molto fortunato a non aver seguito un percorso di vita con lei. Sei stato fortunato che si sia rivelata subito per quello che era. E' ora di guardare avanti e lasciar perdere la rabbia, i desideri di vendetta, ecc. Il mondo è pieno di belle persone...
> Pensa se l'avessi sposata senza sapere come veramente fosse... avresti amato una sconosciuta, una persona ch non ti meritava. E' meglio che sia andata così. *
> Io se ripenso ai miei ex che mi hanno fatto soffrire mi dico che "la vita mi ha voluto bene", perché non mi ha permesso di continuare una strada con loro...  una strada che magari dopo anni sarebbe stato difficile cambiare.
> Certo mi dirai, guarda come stai ora... ma questo è un altro dicorso... oggi il problema sono io!
> *Un abbraccio e guarda avanti senza murare troppo il tuo cuore e con un po' meno cinismo.* :up:


:angelo:


----------



## fatata56 (7 Novembre 2010)

Cara Sabrina, 
quanto ti capisco!!!
Io sto vivendo la tua stessa identica situazione, mentre leggevo le tue parole ho pensato di averle scritte io.. quindi ti capisco benissimo e anche se certamente non siamo da elogiare anch'io come te stò vivendo senza troppi sensi di colpa la mia vita parallela.
La mia relazione é cominciata un anno e mezzo fa circa mi succede di avere fasi down in cui mi dico " adesso chiudo " ma poi lasciano il tempo che trovano perché due giorni dopo mi sembra di morire al pensiero di non riverderlo più ... Stò vivendo emozioni e sensazioni che credevo di non provare più o che forse non ho mai vissuto con questa intensità e mi rendo conto che é egoistico da parte mia ma penso che la vita é breve e le cose brutte ti arrivano senza che te le vai a cercare almeno le emozioni che ti fanno stare bene vivitele!!


----------



## Sabina (8 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Cara Sabrina,
> quanto ti capisco!!!
> Io sto vivendo la tua stessa identica situazione, mentre leggevo le tue parole ho pensato di averle scritte io.. quindi ti capisco benissimo e anche se certamente non siamo da elogiare anch'io come te stò vivendo senza troppi sensi di colpa la mia vita parallela.
> La mia relazione é cominciata un anno e mezzo fa circa mi succede di avere fasi down in cui mi dico " adesso chiudo " ma poi lasciano il tempo che trovano perché due giorni dopo mi sembra di morire al pensiero di non riverderlo più ... Stò vivendo emozioni e sensazioni che credevo di non provare più o che forse non ho mai vissuto con questa intensità e mi rendo conto che é egoistico da parte mia ma penso che la vita é breve e le cose brutte ti arrivano senza che te le vai a cercare almeno le emozioni che ti fanno stare bene vivitele!!




Ciao Fatata, benvenuta! Ci si sente meno sole quando trovi qualcuno nella stessa tua situazione con cui poterti frequentare. Ci racconti la tua storia in un nuovo thread?


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> Ciao Fatata, benvenuta! Ci si sente meno sole quando trovi qualcuno nella stessa tua situazione con cui poterti frequentare. Ci racconti la tua storia in un nuovo thread?




Idem.
Siamo qui , al pc ...


----------



## Sabina (8 Novembre 2010)

L'intensità delle emozioni...per restare in tema.

I nostri incontri
desiderio animalesco
che esplode represso dalla lontananza.
I nostri corpi madidi di sudore
le tue mani artigli che si aggrappano a me
la tua bocca esplora ogni mio angolo
cercando di divorarmi.
Il sapore dei tuoi baci e lividi
euforia e desolazione
quel che resta.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'intensità delle emozioni...per restare in tema.
> 
> I nostri incontri
> desiderio animalesco
> ...


Ehm, ehm, ehm
Vacci piano...
Fantastica eh?:up::up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (9 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2010)

*Sabina..*

Mentre mi rimescolo in bocca la parola "amplesso"...
Stamattina penso ai ri-

Morso ri-morso
Pianto rim-Pianto
Costruire Ri-costruire...

E continuo ad esplorare il mio lato nascosto...

Mi fai male, ma mi piace...
Gli occhi strabuzzati
La vampa nel volto...
Dio, stavolta svegno...

Ovvio, poi tutti santarellini no?

Del resto quella volta fecero per tirare i sassi...ma Lui, scriveva per terra i peccati dei sassaioli...

Tutti boni a gettar sassi per nascondere la propria coscienza.
Saby, se fa e se tase...
Te lo go dito...no?
Bibia sul comodin, e completin sadomaso nell'armadio...

Piuttosto un'amica mi ha scritto questo:
"Se nella tua mente c'è sporcizia, rimboccati le maniche e comincia a pulire . Coloro che si autoeleggono a giudici si dimenticano di esaminare le proprie debolezze interiori e pensano di essere nel giusto. Non nasconderti dietro questa ingannevole cortina di fumo mentale. Finchè non ti liberi delle tue colpe, non hai n...essun diritto di dire agli altri come liberarsi da quelle stesse colpe che ti tormentano."

E come i monaci espiavano le colpe con l'autoflagellazione...
Io vado ad ascoltare quel canto della sirena di Atlantide...
Si limitasse a flagellarmi...se solo si limitasse a quello...

Come vorrei riuscire a mettere in musica quel suo canto, quel suo mantra...
Dolcissimo, innocente...buono buono Conte...buono...ma ora voltati e sarà peggio per te...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WttaIhugsIo&feature=related

e la musica si fa così---

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqqB8Bex2Lk&feature=related


----------



## Sabina (23 Novembre 2010)

*E' accaduto ancora!*

E' accaduto ancora.... un altro battibecco via SMS partito da me. 
Io in fase premestruale dovrei chiudermi per qualche giorno sola in una stanza. Il mese scorso una lite furibonda con mio marito, oggi una lite con l'amante. Per non parlare delle sfuriate con i figli. E' come se tutta la fragilità emotiva, l'insicurezza, i dubbi, la rabbia spingessero tutti insieme proprio in questo periodo, lasciando "vedere" proprio alle persone a cui tieni maggiormente il lato più nascosto di te stessa... la tua "Ombra". E poi quando si placa la tempesta ti senti uno schifo!
Mi sa che il prossimo mese appena mi innervosisco un po' vengo a scrivere qui! 
Non capisco poi se ho sempre fatto cosi' e se e' da quando vivo questa nuova situazione che ne sono maggiormente consapevole o se sono io che invecchiando sono peggiorata.


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2010)

Battibecco via SMS??? Ma siete degli adolescenti con i pollici slogati o adulti?
Adesso ho la risposta sul perchè si tradisce...


----------



## Sabina (23 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Battibecco via SMS??? Ma siete degli adolescenti con i pollici slogati o adulti?
> Adesso ho la risposta sul perchè si tradisce...


Non sempre e' possibile vedersi o parlarsi per telefono caro Daniele (vedi lavoro impegnativo, eventuale presenza coniugi o altre persone). Questa e' la realtà, non e' una favola.


----------



## Daniele (23 Novembre 2010)

Quanto sono rischiosi gli sms...quelli fregano i traditori il più delle volte, come le email. Prima o poi il computer acceso o il telefono a portata di mano possono capitare...e se si fa sempre in modo di non renderli visibili la cosa puzza eccome.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' accaduto ancora.... un altro battibecco via SMS partito da me.
> Io in fase premestruale dovrei chiudermi per qualche giorno sola in una stanza. Il mese scorso una lite furibonda con mio marito, oggi una lite con l'amante. Per non parlare delle sfuriate con i figli. E' come se tutta la fragilità emotiva, l'insicurezza, i dubbi, la rabbia spingessero tutti insieme proprio in questo periodo, lasciando "vedere" proprio alle persone a cui tieni maggiormente il lato più nascosto di te stessa... la tua "Ombra". E poi quando si placa la tempesta ti senti uno schifo!
> Mi sa che il prossimo mese appena mi innervosisco un po' vengo a scrivere qui!
> Non capisco poi se ho sempre fatto cosi' e se e' da quando vivo questa nuova situazione che ne sono maggiormente consapevole o se sono io che invecchiando sono peggiorata.


ho l'idea che lavori troppo e lo fai sia per i tuoi figli (adorabile) sia perché fuggi dalla realtà (meno adorabile). non mi racconti la storia delle mestruazioni, suona come la nostra partita di domenica.

sostituisci _dovrei _con _vorrei _e scrivi: _vorrei chiudermi per qualche giorno sola in una stanza_. poi togli il condizionale. e mettilo in pratica! la vita a volte è semplice. hai bisogno di riposo e di riflettere, devi fare qualcosa per te. se non sai decidere, chiediti, se oggi fosse il tuo ultimo giorno, cosa faresti, come lo faresti? e mettilo in pratica. tutti i giorni. e vedrai che molte cose si aggiustano da sole e anche molto bene. prova per credere :up:


----------



## Sabina (23 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho l'idea che lavori troppo e lo fai sia per i tuoi figli (adorabile) sia perché fuggi dalla realtà (meno adorabile). non mi racconti la storia delle mestruazioni, suona come la nostra partita di domenica.
> 
> sostituisci _dovrei _con _vorrei _e scrivi: _vorrei chiudermi per qualche giorno sola in una stanza_. poi togli il condizionale. e mettilo in pratica! la vita a volte è semplice. hai bisogno di riposo e di riflettere, devi fare qualcosa per te. se non sai decidere, chiediti, se oggi fosse il tuo ultimo giorno, cosa faresti, come lo faresti? e mettilo in pratica. tutti i giorni. e vedrai che molte cose si aggiustano da sole e anche molto bene. prova per credere :up:


Parole belle e giuste che condivido anch'io, soprattutto dopo avere visto mio padre ammalarsi e morire in poche settimane.
Che abbia molti impegni e' vero.. . tante responsabilità da cui purtroppo non posso defilarmi. Cosa farei se potessi? Le valigie e un bel viaggio da sola.

PS. Ti assicuro che ormai e' diversi mesi che noto che "prima" gestisco peggio il nervosismo, anzi questo aumenta per delle cavolate.


----------



## oceansize (23 Novembre 2010)

magari ti ci vuole un amante nuovo...oddio chiara matraini esci da questo corpo!!!:carneval:

scherzo ma manco tanto. nel senso che pur con l'amante che ti ha fatto evadere dalla realtà e rinascere(per un po'), tu ora ti senti così. quindi non ti basta più.

un viaggio da sola te lo dovresti regalare sul serio, o comunque spazi solo per te, immaginandoti davvero sola. un modo sano e definitivo di superare il malessere, con un po' di allenamento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> *magari ti ci vuole un amante nuovo*...oddio chiara matraini esci da questo corpo!!!:carneval:
> 
> scherzo ma manco tanto. nel senso che pur con l'amante che ti ha fatto evadere dalla realtà e rinascere(per un po'), tu ora ti senti così. quindi non ti basta più.
> 
> un viaggio da sola te lo dovresti regalare sul serio, o comunque spazi solo per te, immaginandoti davvero sola. un modo sano e definitivo di superare il malessere, con un po' di allenamento


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

..sono contagiosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' accaduto ancora.... un altro battibecco via SMS partito da me.
> Io *in fase premestruale* dovrei chiudermi per qualche giorno sola in una stanza. Il mese scorso una lite furibonda con mio marito, oggi una lite con l'amante. Per non parlare delle sfuriate con i figli. E' come se tutta la fragilità emotiva, l'insicurezza, i dubbi, la rabbia spingessero tutti insieme proprio in questo periodo, lasciando "vedere" proprio alle persone a cui tieni maggiormente il lato più nascosto di te stessa... la tua "Ombra". E poi quando si placa la tempesta ti senti uno schifo!
> Mi sa che il prossimo mese appena mi innervosisco un po' vengo a scrivere qui!
> Non capisco poi se ho sempre fatto cosi' e se e' da quando vivo questa nuova situazione che ne sono maggiormente consapevole o se sono io che invecchiando sono peggiorata.


Eh sì, la fase premestruale.........meglio stare lontane dagli amichetti.

Non a caso "consiglio" di prenderli col contagocce.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' accaduto ancora.... un altro battibecco via SMS partito da me.
> Io in fase premestruale dovrei chiudermi per qualche giorno sola in una stanza. Il mese scorso una lite furibonda con mio marito, oggi una lite con l'amante. Per non parlare delle sfuriate con i figli. E' come se tutta la *fragilità emotiva, l'insicurezza, i dubbi, la rabbia* spingessero tutti insieme proprio in questo periodo, lasciando "vedere" proprio alle persone a cui tieni maggiormente il lato più nascosto di te stessa... la tua "Ombra". E poi quando si placa la tempesta ti senti uno schifo!
> Mi sa che il prossimo mese appena mi innervosisco un po' vengo a scrivere qui!
> Non capisco poi se ho sempre fatto cosi' e se e' da quando vivo questa nuova situazione che ne sono maggiormente consapevole o se sono io che invecchiando sono peggiorata.



Di certo c'è confusione nella tua vita.

Cmq, da donna, direi che durante la sindrome premestruale è consigliabile NON pensare troppo, NON prendere decisioni, e se particolarmente brutta, in effetti, NON parlare.

Aspetta che passi (in genere sai che è passata quando ti cade una penna e non scoppi a piangere  ) e poi, forse è proprio il caso che tu ti metta a riflettere... un pò alla volta...

Quando sono troppo confusa, mi sembra che i pensieri volino come foglietti da tutte le parti... non faccio a tempo a soffermarmi su uno che il vento l'ha spinto lontano, e altri sono sotto i miei occhi, e la storia si ripete sempre, mi gira la testa quasi, un pensiero circolare che non porta da nessuna parte.
Ma dai e dai, un foglietto lo prendo al volo, e lo sistemo in un canto. Poi un altro... e così via.


----------



## Sid (24 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> magari ti ci vuole un amante nuovo...oddio *chiara matraini esci da questo corpo*!!!:carneval:


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sembrerà un post "stupido".. un falso problema, specialmente per chi è stato tradito. Perché non mi preoccupo di mio marito, il tradito, ma di me stessa. Di me stessa che sto male... tradisco e sto male. Non sempre... a periodi alternati.
> Mi rendo conto che è un mio problema, di come sono fatta io ... di come vivo le cose. Probabilmente non sono adatta a fare "l'amante".
> Semplice direte... lascia l'amante... o lascia il marito....
> Non sono in grado di fare nessuna delle due cose ora
> ...



Ciao Sabina, ho letto solo ora la tua storia e... cercherò di essere breve. Nel 90% dei casi di adulterio, l'amore ha un ruolo marginale. Quello che la fa da padrona è la passione che sembrava assopita e che si risveglia per forza di cose di fronte alla novità. lascia perdere il "è così diverso", "ci posso parlare" ecc. Sono balle che ti racconti per giustificarti, credimi. Solo il sesso conta in questi casi. Ma ti assicuro che non è per sminuire ciò che provi: il sesso è importantissimo e riscoprirlo è uno shock positivo non indifferente che può creare assuefazione.

Di storie come la tua ne ho lette quintalate e tutte hanno in comune una cosa: l'egoismo.

E' vero, tu sei conscia di sbagliare, sei conscia che tuo marito non merita le corna però.... è più importante quello che provi tu in fin dei conti. Tranquilla, è un comportamento tipicamente umano., ramificato nell'istinto di sopravvivenza, c'è poco da fare. Ci sono passato io e poi mia moglie. E' così facile cadere dentro in questa spirale di emozioni contrastanti chiamata tradimento.

Però c'è una cosa che potresti fare: vederla in un'altra maniera. Ok, non riesci a fare a meno dell'amante nonostante ti senta uno schifo? Non riesci a mollare tuo marito perchè è la tua vita? Allora lascia che sia tuo marito a scegliere. Calma non insultarmi ma ascoltami: difficilmente ti lascerà. Di sicuro ne soffrirà moltissimo, tu ti sentirai ancora più in colpa ma dovrai mollare l'amante e per riconquistare tuo marito rinascerà in te anche la passione.

Lo so è una decisione drastica, ma se vuoi uscirne è l'unica maniera. Anche perchè è noto che le storie clandestine o muiono subito o diventano bigamia conclamata: vuoi davvero passare il resto della tua vita così? Anche perchè rifletti: sei sicura che se dovessi lasciare l'amante tra qualche anno, dopo non avresti bisogno di un sostituto? Guarda che non se ne esce. 

Sei adulta, prenditi le tue responsabilità e soprattutto la tua vita.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina, ho letto solo ora la tua storia e... cercherò di essere breve. Nel 90% dei casi di adulterio, l'amore ha un ruolo marginale. Quello che la fa da padrona è la passione che sembrava assopita e che si risveglia per forza di cose di fronte alla novità. lascia perdere il "è così diverso", "ci posso parlare" ecc. Sono balle che ti racconti per giustificarti, credimi. Solo il sesso conta in questi casi. Ma ti assicuro che non è per sminuire ciò che provi: il sesso è importantissimo e riscoprirlo è uno shock positivo non indifferente che può creare assuefazione.
> 
> Di storie come la tua ne ho lette quintalate e tutte hanno in comune una cosa: l'egoismo.
> 
> ...



In alternativa, si renderà conto che di riconquistarlo non ne ha alcuna voglia/forza.
Che l'amore si costruisca giorno per giorno, siamo tutti d'accordo.
Che si possa costruire la passione....


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> In alternativa, si renderà conto che di riconquistarlo non ne ha alcuna voglia/forza.
> Che l'amore si costruisca giorno per giorno, siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Che si possa costruire la passione....


La passione è un po' come una boccetta di profumo.
Se ne usi un pizzico per volta dura a lungo ed è piacevole
Se ne usi a litri finisce subito ed invece che profumare puzzi come un "arbre magique"
Se lasci aperta la boccetta evapora senza che te ne accorgi
Se lasci che cada e si rompa perderai tutta l'essenza, ma il ricordo di quell'aroma ti tormenterà a lungo in casa.


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> In alternativa, si renderà conto che di riconquistarlo non ne ha alcuna voglia/forza.
> Che l'amore si costruisca giorno per giorno, siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Che si possa costruire la passione....


Chiaramente la mia è una provocazione: mai consiglierei di confessare al partner che è è stato tradito. Era solo per spronarla, per metterla di fronte alle possibili conseguenze delle sue azioni. E poi diciamolo: dopo un tradimento si perde per sempre un pezzetto di se stessi, comunque vada.

Riguardo al costruire la passione posso parlarti per esperienza personale: per riconquistare una persona si torna un pò a corteggiarla e di conseguenza si riscoprono certe sensazioni.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La passione è un po' come una boccetta di profumo.
> Se ne usi un pizzico per volta dura a lungo ed è piacevole
> Se ne usi a litri finisce subito ed invece che profumare puzzi come un "arbre magique"
> Se lasci aperta la boccetta evapora senza che te ne accorgi
> Se lasci che cada e si rompa perderai tutta l'essenza, ma il ricordo di quell'aroma ti tormenterà a lungo in casa.



Ok la prima, seconda e quarta.

Ma la terza rappresenta il caso in cui... ?   
In alternativa, si prega di spiegare meglio la differenza tra il caso tre e quattro


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente la mia è una provocazione: mai consiglierei di confessare al partner che è è stato tradito. Era solo per spronarla, per metterla di fronte alle possibili conseguenze delle sue azioni. E poi diciamolo: dopo un tradimento si perde per sempre un pezzetto di se stessi, comunque vada.
> 
> Riguardo al costruire la passione posso parlarti per esperienza personale: per riconquistare una persona si torna un pò a corteggiarla e di conseguenza si riscoprono certe sensazioni.



Ehm.... ti parlo per esperienza anche io....
Sono tornata a corteggiare e mi è cresciuto dentro un senso di rigetto sempre peggiore.


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ehm.... ti parlo per esperienza anche io....
> Sono tornata a corteggiare e mi è cresciuto dentro un senso di rigetto sempre peggiore.


Vabbè chiaro che ognuno reagisce a seconda della situazione che ha vissuto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ok la prima, seconda e quarta.
> 
> Ma la terza rappresenta il caso in cui... ?
> In alternativa, si prega di spiegare meglio la differenza tra il caso tre e quattro


La terza rappresenta l'insidia peggiore: quando non si da poi tanto importanza alla passione, quando ci si distrae, non la si coltiva, si permette che si disperda tra consuetudini e fretta.


----------



## Illuso (24 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E poi diciamolo: dopo un tradimento si perde per sempre un pezzetto di se stessi, comunque vada.


Potresti spiegare cosa vuoi dire con questa frase? grazie


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè chiaro che ognuno reagisce a seconda della situazione che ha vissuto.


Certamente.
Dipende appunto da quale base parti. Se la casa crolla, dalle macerie puoi ricostruire qualcosa, ma se un fiume se la porta via e ti rimangono solo due mattoni...........


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Potresti spiegare cosa vuoi dire con questa frase? grazie


Parlo sempre per esperienza vissuta: nel tradire ho perso la mia innocenza, i miei principi, i miei ideali che credevo inossidabili (io? mai tradirò, che schifo di persone quelli che lo fanno!). Nell'essere tradito, a causa della disillusione, ho smarrito per sempre il mio romanticismo e la mia fiducia incondizionata verso le persone.


----------



## Sabina (24 Novembre 2010)

Ciao Kid, ho letto anch'io da poco la tua storia. Grazie per la tua interessante testimonianza. Purtroppo sono cosi' egoista che non me la sentirei di rinunciare a vedere l'amante. Probabilmente continuerei ad incontrarlo anche se mio marito scoprisse tutto. Devo decidere perche' ne sono convinta, non perche' mi viene imposto dall'esterno. Lo so che sono sempre le stesse cose che si dicono, ma ti assicuro che non e' solo sesso...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, ho letto anch'io da poco la tua storia. Grazie per la tua interessante testimonianza. Purtroppo sono cosi' egoista che non me la sentirei di rinunciare a vedere l'amante. Probabilmente continuerei ad incontrarlo anche se mio marito scoprisse tutto. Devo decidere perche' ne sono convinta, non perche' mi viene imposto dall'esterno. Lo so che sono sempre le stesse cose che si dicono, ma* ti assicuro che non e' solo sesso*...


 
Effettivamente dire "è solo sesso" è riduttivo.
La passione non è fatta di solo sesso. Le radici dei sentimenti passionali sono le stesse delle pulsioni sessuali, ma non sono necessariamente la stessa cosa.
Resta che l'amore ne è comunque alieno, in quanto passione e sesso sono sentimenti per loro natura egoistici, quindi in antitesi con l'amore che non ammette né possesso né esclusività.
Accontentiamoci di essere passionali senza pretendere di parlare di amore: potremmo ottenere una visione non necessariamente più sterile, né tantomeno criticabile da alcuno, ma sicuramente meno autoassolvibile. Più sincera.


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Effettivamente dire "è solo sesso" è riduttivo.
> La passione non è fatta di solo sesso. Le radici dei sentimenti passionali sono le stesse delle pulsioni sessuali, ma non sono necessariamente la stessa cosa.
> Resta che l'amore ne è comunque alieno, in quanto passione e sesso sono sentimenti per loro natura egoistici, quindi in antitesi con l'amore che non ammette né possesso né esclusività.
> Accontentiamoci di essere passionali senza pretendere di parlare di amore: potremmo ottenere una visione non necessariamente più sterile, né tantomeno criticabile da alcuno, ma sicuramente meno autoassolvibile. Più sincera.


Volevo rispondere bene o male alla stessa maniera: passione o sesso.... cambia poco in fin dei conti.


----------



## Kid (24 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, ho letto anch'io da poco la tua storia. Grazie per la tua interessante testimonianza. Purtroppo sono cosi' egoista che non me la sentirei di rinunciare a vedere l'amante. Probabilmente continuerei ad incontrarlo anche se mio marito scoprisse tutto. Devo decidere perche' ne sono convinta, non perche' mi viene imposto dall'esterno. Lo so che sono sempre le stesse cose che si dicono, ma ti assicuro che non e' solo sesso...


A me spiace per te, perchè so che ormai la tua vita non sarà mai più come prima, qualunque decisione prenderai. 

Ma una la devi prendere, non per te, ma per chi è inconsapevole e non è giusto che paghi per i tuoi errori.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Parole belle e giuste che condivido anch'io, soprattutto dopo avere visto mio padre ammalarsi e morire in poche settimane.
> Che abbia molti impegni e' vero.. . tante responsabilità da cui purtroppo *non posso defilarmi*. Cosa farei se potessi? Le valigie e un bel viaggio da sola.
> 
> PS. Ti assicuro che ormai e' diversi mesi che noto che "prima" gestisco peggio il nervosismo, anzi questo aumenta per delle cavolate.


comincerei a defilare tutte le cose che al di là delle responsabilità sono di troppo. le telefonate con i ladri di tempo. la spesa di tutti i giorni sostituita con la spesa mensile. la tv. la radio. i giornali. le liti di ogni giorno di chi fa cosa e come. coinvolgere la famiglia in modo costruittivo, responsabilizzare i figli. andare prima al letto. trasformare "devo" in "posso", "vorrei" in "voglio".

tanti piccoli, ma significativi passi.

:up:


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Parole belle e giuste che condivido anch'io, soprattutto dopo avere visto mio padre ammalarsi e morire in poche settimane.
> *Che abbia molti impegni e' vero.. . tante responsabilità da cui purtroppo non posso defilarmi. Cosa farei se potessi? Le valigie e un bel viaggio da sola.*
> 
> PS. Ti assicuro che ormai e' diversi mesi che noto che "prima" gestisco peggio il nervosismo, anzi questo aumenta per delle cavolate.


Sabina davvero credi che non sia possibile? Se è quello che davvero vuoi, FALLO :up:


----------



## Sabina (25 Novembre 2010)

Siete tutte molto carine, vi ringrazio per il sostegno. Purtroppo ora fare una cosa così sarebbe veramente impensabile per tanti motivi che non posso spiegare per non rendermi troppo riconoscibile. Ho tante responsabilità su di me. Mio marito mi supporta e mi aiuta molto. Riesco a ritagliarmi degli spazi per me... comunque non credo che ci sia solo questo alla base del mio tradimento. E' un insieme di cose. Oltretutto mi sto rendendo conto che si sta creando un rapporto anche con l'amante da parte di entrambi. Ci sono delle consuetudini, un dialogo che con mio marito non ho, perche' con lui spesso e' come se parlassi da sola. Non gliene voglio fare una colpa, perche' lui e' cosi' di carattere. E' molto chiuso e io sento che in fondo non lo conosco veramente, perche' certi lati della sua personalità li tiene dentro di se. Alcuni posso intuirli, ma non credo tutto. Io sento di amare ancora mio marito, ma e' da molto che il desiderio sessuale e' scemato... e mi sono mancate sempre molte cose che "prima" non erano importanti e adesso che ho conosciuto una persona diversa lo sono diventate.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Siete tutte molto carine, vi ringrazio per il sostegno. Purtroppo ora fare una cosa così sarebbe veramente impensabile per tanti motivi che non posso spiegare per non rendermi troppo riconoscibile. Ho tante responsabilità su di me. Mio marito mi supporta e mi aiuta molto. Riesco a ritagliarmi degli spazi per me... comunque non credo che ci sia solo questo alla base del mio tradimento. E' un insieme di cose. Oltretutto mi sto rendendo conto che si sta creando un rapporto anche con l'amante da parte di entrambi. Ci sono delle consuetudini, un dialogo che con mio marito non ho, perche' con lui spesso e' come se parlassi da sola.* Non gliene voglio fare una colpa, perche' lui e' cosi' di carattere. E' molto chiuso e io sento che in fondo non lo conosco veramente, perche' certi lati della sua personalità li tiene dentro di se. Alcuni posso intuirli, ma non credo tutto*. Io sento di amare ancora mio marito, ma e' da molto che il desiderio sessuale e' scemato... e mi sono mancate sempre molte cose che "prima" non erano importanti e adesso che ho conosciuto una persona diversa lo sono diventate.


 non vedo perché dovresti fargliene una colpa invece di cercare di capire come mai lui abbia questa chiusura  che sarà anche caratteriale ma se sei consapevole di non sonoscerlo sarebbe opportuno prendere in considerazione l'idea di cominciare a farlo.
quello che mi stupisce da parte di chi sta tradendo e sente l'altro lontano il fatto che non prenda in considerazione l'idea che anche per lui occorrerebbe una svolta, un cambiamento di rotta.
e non c'è niente da fare: se si tiene al matrimonio si approfondisce questo, altrimenti si rimane nell'abiguità accontentandosi e ingannando chi avrebbe il diritto di sapere che vita sta vivendo


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché dovresti fargliene una colpa invece di cercare di capire come mai lui abbia questa chiusura  che sarà anche caratteriale ma se sei consapevole di non sonoscerlo sarebbe opportuno prendere in considerazione l'idea di cominciare a farlo.
> quello che mi stupisce da parte di chi sta tradendo e sente l'altro lontano il fatto che non prenda in considerazione l'idea che anche per lui occorrerebbe una svolta, un cambiamento di rotta.
> e non c'è niente da fare: se si tiene al matrimonio si approfondisce questo, altrimenti si rimane nell'abiguità accontentandosi e ingannando chi avrebbe il diritto di sapere che vita sta vivendo



Ma per il traditore questo non è un problema: basta che non venga a conoscenza della tresca e chi s'è visto s'è visto.


----------



## Sabina (25 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché dovresti fargliene una colpa invece di cercare di capire come mai lui abbia questa chiusura  che sarà anche caratteriale ma se sei consapevole di non sonoscerlo sarebbe opportuno prendere in considerazione l'idea di cominciare a farlo.
> quello che mi stupisce da parte di chi sta tradendo e sente l'altro lontano il fatto che non prenda in considerazione l'idea che anche per lui occorrerebbe una svolta, un cambiamento di rotta.
> e non c'è niente da fare: se si tiene al matrimonio si approfondisce questo, altrimenti si rimane nell'abiguità accontentandosi e ingannando chi avrebbe il diritto di sapere che vita sta vivendo


Io amo mio marito per quello che e', e non potrebbe cambiare perche' lui e' fatto così'. L'avevo già spiegato in un altro post che sono io ad essermi "risvegliata" e ad avere anche altri bisogni che mio marito non potrebbe mai soddisfare (non sto qui a spiegare tutto, ma non e' solo questione di sesso). Con lui comunque sto bene, la nostra e' una famiglia equilibrata. Non voglio sfasciare una famiglia ora. Non so dove ci porterà questa cosa, ma desidero viverla. Io sono sempre la stessa, quello che provo per mio marito e' sempre quello che provavo prima e che continuerò  a provare. A me sembra di non togliere nulla a nessuno. Lavoro, sono una brava mamma, cerco di essere una buona moglie.... Io non sono la proprietà di nessuno. Mi e' capitato di innamorarmi ancora. Devo sfasciare la mia famiglia, far soffrire tante persone per questo? Devo sacrificare me stessa? Sono stanca di pensare sempre agli altri... ho trovato questa via di mezzo, che sta un po' stretta anche a me perche' non amo fare le cose di nascosto. Non sono immortale e ho capito che desidero vivere a 360 gradi ora. In futuro magari rivedrò questo modo di pensare.


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Devo sfasciare la mia famiglia, far soffrire tante persone per questo? Devo sacrificare me stessa? Sono stanca di pensare sempre agli altri... ho trovato questa via di mezzo, che sta un po' stretta anche a me perche' non amo fare le cose di nascosto. Non sono immortale e ho capito che desidero vivere a 360 gradi ora. In futuro magari rivedrò questo modo di pensare.


Non devi sacrificare nulla, devi solo essere onesta con chi in teoria lo è con te oppure chiudere questo "poco limpido" capitolo della tua vita.

Per Dio la dignità di tuo marito... è protetta solo da un muro, quello del tuo silenzio. Vogliamo negargli la dingità? Questo è amore? Rifletti Sabina, voglio solo farti capire che il tuo è un continuo giustificarti. Lo amo ma trombo con un altro, ma non glie lo dico perchè non voglio farlo soffrire. Perdonami, io dovrei stare zitto ma fa venire i brividi la cosa, anche perchè sembrerebbe che con tuo marito non esistano gravi problemi... mi pare solo una vittima inconsapevole, o sbaglio?


----------



## Daniele (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid, poverina, non sa di essere vittima di un amante gay che non vuole ammetterlo a se stesso, no???


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

daniele ha detto:


> kid, poverina, non sa di essere vittima di un amante gay che non vuole ammetterlo a se stesso, no???


rotfl


----------



## Sabina (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non devi sacrificare nulla, devi solo essere onesta con chi in teoria lo è con te oppure chiudere questo "poco limpido" capitolo della tua vita.
> 
> Per Dio la dignità di tuo marito... è protetta solo da un muro, quello del tuo silenzio. Vogliamo negargli la dingità? Questo è amore? Rifletti Sabina, voglio solo farti capire che il tuo è un continuo giustificarti. Lo amo ma trombo con un altro, ma non glie lo dico perchè non voglio farlo soffrire. Perdonami, io dovrei stare zitto ma fa venire i brividi la cosa, anche perchè sembrerebbe che con tuo marito non esistano gravi problemi... mi pare solo una vittima inconsapevole, o sbaglio?


E' una vittima inconsapevole. Dovrei dirgli la verità aggiungendo che non ho nessuna intenzione, nel presente, di chiudere col mio amante. Ma non ho il coraggio di farlo, non per la paura di perderlo, perche' se ci fosse penso che chiuderei la storia extraconiugale, ma perche' non sopporterei di vedere il dolore che gli causerei. Forse in cuor mio spero di stancarmi dell'amante... 
Mi comporto da egoista e vigliacca lo so. Ma mi sembra un atteggiamento egoista anche la scelta opposta. La scelta più giusta e' quella di chiudere con l'amante.


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' una vittima inconsapevole. Dovrei dirgli la verità aggiungendo che non ho nessuna intenzione, nel presente, di chiudere col mio amante. Ma non ho il coraggio di farlo, non per la paura di perderlo, perche' se ci fosse penso che chiuderei la storia extraconiugale, ma perche' non sopporterei di vedere il dolore che gli causerei. Forse in cuor mio spero di stancarmi dell'amante...
> Mi comporto da egoista e vigliacca lo so. Ma mi sembra un atteggiamento egoista anche la scelta opposta. La scelta più giusta e' quella di chiudere con l'amante.


Ricordo benissimo che mia moglie mi disse che avrebbe voluto staccarsi prima dall'amante ma non ci riusciva. E pure io ci ho messo mesi per dire addio alla mia.

Ma la vuoi sapere una cosa? Sono fiero di averlo fatto, alla fine mi sono sentito meglio, come quando ti disintossichi da qualcosa. L'amante è un veleno e dà dipendenza, il problema è che solitamente quando lo realizzi sei già assuefatto.

Lascialo, farà male all'inizio ma poi starai meglio... fidati.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' una vittima inconsapevole. Dovrei dirgli la verità aggiungendo che non ho nessuna intenzione, nel presente, di chiudere col mio amante. Ma non ho il coraggio di farlo, non per la paura di perderlo, perche' se ci fosse penso che chiuderei la storia extraconiugale, ma perche' non sopporterei di vedere il dolore che gli causerei. Forse in cuor mio spero di stancarmi dell'amante...
> Mi comporto da egoista e vigliacca lo so. *Ma mi sembra un atteggiamento egoista anche la scelta opposta*. La scelta più giusta e' quella di chiudere con l'amante.


Lo dico a te sapendo che fino a qualche mese fà questo discorso sarebbe valso anche per me.
No Sabrina quella non sarebbe una scelta egoistica. Dirgli tutto sarebbe la scelta giusta. Lui soffrirebbe ma saprebbe con chi è sposato, chi è veramente la donna con cui sta. E poi la decisione passerebbe nelle sue mani. Il reale problema è che sia io che te sappiamo che la loro decisione sarebbe quella di sbatterci fuori casa e nè io nè te vogliamo questo. ALmeno io non è quello che voglio. E non c'entrano i bambini, c'entra che sappiamo (parlo anche per te ma magari così per te non è) che loro fanno parte della nostra vita e vogliamo che continuino a farne parte. Io non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza mio marito anche se in questo momento mi prenderei un anno sabbatico, lontano da tutti sola senza dover rendere conto a nessuno. mi manca non poter fare esattamente quello che vorrei partendo da cose asolutamente banali. Ma anche questo è una forma di egoismo.


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza mio marito anche se in questo momento mi prenderei un anno sabbatico, lontano da tutti sola senza dover rendere conto a nessuno. mi manca non poter fare esattamente quello che vorrei partendo da cose asolutamente banali. Ma anche questo è una forma di egoismo.


Farfalla (ma vale anche per Sabina...) la parte evidenziata in rosso è solo per ricordarvi che lo state già facendo. Forse avrebbero più diritto i vostri mariti di farsi un anno sabbatico a Santo Domingo. :incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Farfalla (ma vale anche per Sabina...) la parte evidenziata in rosso è solo per ricordarvi che lo state già facendo. Forse avrebbero più diritto i vostri mariti di farsi un anno sabbatico a Santo Domingo. :incazzato:


Io è da qualche mese che non lo faccio.
Ma non parlavo di amanti.
Non ho nessuna intenzione di avere altre storie. Io in questo momento avrei voglia di fare solo ciò che mi fa stare bene. Per cui se ho voglia di uscire esco, se voglio stare sdraiata sul divano ci resto, se voglio mangiare mangio, senza dover pensare a nessun altro tranne me.
Credo che la mia sia una profonda stanchezza.....


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io è da qualche mese che non lo faccio.
> Ma non parlavo di amanti.
> Non ho nessuna intenzione di avere altre storie. Io in questo momento avrei voglia di fare solo ciò che mi fa stare bene. Per cui se ho voglia di uscire esco, se voglio stare sdraiata sul divano ci resto, se voglio mangiare mangio, senza dover pensare a nessun altro tranne me.
> Credo che la mia sia una profonda stanchezza.....


Vabbè ti posso capire su questo... non sai quanto avrei voluto staccare un pò la spina dopo la tempesta... ma con un bimbo come fai?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè ti posso capire su questo... non sai quanto avrei voluto staccare un pò la spina dopo la tempesta... ma con un bimbo come fai?


Pensa con due.......
Infatti non si fà, si resta lì e si cerca di non esplodere......


----------



## Kid (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa con due.......
> Infatti non si fà, si resta lì e si cerca di non esplodere......


Fortuna che il buon Dio mi ha dotato di molta pazienza!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Fortuna che il buon Dio mi ha dotato di molta pazienza!


Anche a me, spero non si esurisca


----------



## Sabina (25 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Farfalla (ma vale anche per Sabina...) la parte evidenziata in rosso è solo per ricordarvi che lo state già facendo. Forse avrebbero più diritto i vostri mariti di farsi un anno sabbatico a Santo Domingo. :incazzato:


Infatti ho detto che il tempo per me ho imparato a ritagliarmelo (non intendo solo amante).
Se mio marito si vedesse con qualcun'altra ti dico che potrei capirlo, e forse e' l'unica cosa che potrebbe permettermi di capire quanto tengo ancora a lui.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che il tempo per me ho imparato a ritagliarmelo (non intendo solo amante).
> *Se mio marito si vedesse con qualcun'altra ti dico che potrei capirlo, e forse e' l'unica cosa che potrebbe permettermi di capire quanto tengo ancora a lui.*



Facile da verificare  basta che tu gli dica che e' gia' da tempo che lo tradisci  , NO?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che il tempo per me ho imparato a ritagliarmelo (non intendo solo amante).
> *Se mio marito si vedesse con qualcun'altra ti dico che potrei capirlo, e forse e' l'unica cosa che potrebbe permettermi di capire quanto tengo ancora a lui*.


 
Ecco la differenza tra me e te è che io se scoprissi che mio marito si vede con un'altra mi incazzerei oltre misura. Ho veramente paura della reazione che potrei avere...............


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco la differenza tra me e te è che io se scoprissi che mio marito si vede con un'altra mi incazzerei oltre misura. Ho veramente paura della reazione che potrei avere...............


... non credi che come "minimo" dovresti essere piu' "comprensiva", eh?  .


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io amo mio marito per quello che e', e non potrebbe cambiare perche' lui e' fatto così'.


Sabina io credo che l'errore stia qui. Chi ti dice che lui sia fatto così? Non può essere che anche lui sia stanco della vita che state facendo? Che anche lui voglia dare una svolta? Sicura di avergli parlato col cuore in mano?


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco la differenza tra me e te è che io se scoprissi che mio marito si vede con un'altra mi incazzerei oltre misura. Ho veramente paura della reazione che potrei avere...............


Urca... e cosa ti darebbe più fastidio?


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco la differenza tra me e te è che io se scoprissi che mio marito si vede con un'altra mi incazzerei oltre misura. Ho veramente paura della reazione che potrei avere...............


 Non riesco a capire il tuo pensiero su questo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non credi che come "minimo" dovresti essere piu' "comprensiva", eh?  .





MK ha detto:


> Urca... e cosa ti darebbe più fastidio?





Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire il tuo pensiero su questo.


Dovrei essere comprensiva lo so e anche tentare di capirlo. ma nonostante tutto faticherei non poco ad accettare che sia stato con un'altra donna. Non dico che lo lascerei ma il fatto che io per prima l'ho tradito non mi aiuterebbe a superare la cosa.
Eliade sono io la prima a capire poco questa cosa ma sono certa che non la prenderei per nulla bene


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovrei essere comprensiva lo so e anche tentare di capirlo. ma nonostante tutto faticherei non poco ad accettare che sia stato con un'altra donna*.* Non dico che lo lascerei ma il fatto che io per prima l'ho tradito non mi aiuterebbe a superare la cosa.
> Eliade sono io la prima a capire poco questa cosa ma sono certa che non la prenderei per nulla bene


 Non so farfalla, mi da l'impressione come se tu non avessi imparato nulla da tuo vissuto, oppure che usi due pesi e due misure.
Non dico dal tuo errore (per questo ho usato vissuto)...perchè evidentemente il tuo non lo reputi tale, ma quello eventuale di tuo marito si.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovrei essere comprensiva lo so e anche tentare di capirlo. ma nonostante tutto faticherei non poco ad accettare che sia stato con un'altra donna. Non dico che lo lascerei ma il fatto che io per prima l'ho tradito non mi aiuterebbe a superare la cosa.
> Eliade sono io la prima a capire poco questa cosa ma sono certa che non la prenderei per nulla bene


Questa non la capisco nemmeno, io, Farfallina.... Se tradisco, come minimo metto in conto di poter essere tradito. 
Almeno in questo, sarei leale, e mi metterei nei panni del parner.

:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## oceansize (25 Novembre 2010)

io ci rifletterei bene farfallì su sta cosa 
appena lette le tue parole mi è venuto spontaneo pensare che tu della tua storia non abbia capito nulla, come fossi ancora "obnubilata":carneval: dalla tua relazione e fossi in attesa dell'inevitabile. quindi paralizzata.
forse poi le cose ti appariranno più chiare. se ci vorrai riflettere.
tu ti arrabbiavi per i modi con i quali ti veniva detto, però anche a me non sembri pronta...

sembrate proprio vivere tra le nuvole...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so farfalla, mi da l'impressione come se tu non avessi imparato nulla da tuo vissuto, oppure che usi due pesi e due misure.
> Non dico dal tuo errore (per questo ho usato vissuto)...perchè evidentemente il tuo non lo reputi tale, ma quello eventuale di tuo marito si.


ma io non uso due pesi e due misure. L'atteggiamento che avrei io e lo stesso che avrebbe mio marito. Non ha mai sminuito la gravità di quello che ho fatto, so che mio marito non mi perdonerebbe, io forse riuscirei a farlo perchè posso immaginare cosa ha provato ma non per questo reagirei bene. 
So che è strano ma io tengo a lui e l'idea di perderlo per un'altra mi farebbe stare male.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Questa non la capisco nemmeno, io, Farfallina.... Se tradisco, come minimo metto in conto di poter essere tradito.
> Almeno in questo, sarei leale, e mi metterei nei panni del parner.
> 
> :ira::ira::ira:


forse non mi sono spiegata. Non mi aspetto che non possa succedere, mi farebbe stare male sapere che è successo. E soprattutto perderlo per questo..


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> io ci rifletterei bene farfallì su sta cosa
> appena lette le tue parole mi è venuto spontaneo pensare che tu della tua storia non abbia capito nulla, come fossi ancora "obnubilata":carneval: *dalla tua relazione e fossi in attesa dell'inevitabile.* quindi paralizzata.
> forse poi le cose ti appariranno più chiare. se ci vorrai riflettere.
> tu ti arrabbiavi per i modi con i quali ti veniva detto, però anche a me non sembri pronta...
> ...


Per il grassetto: Sono mesi che dico che mi sento così non l'ho mai negato.
Per il resto:
Proprio perchè so cosa ho provato e la gravità di quello che ho fatto, soffrirei sapendo che lui ha provato le stesse cose. 

Ti prego non tirare in ballo chi non c'è più nel forum, mi viene ancora l'orticaria


----------



## oceansize (25 Novembre 2010)

ok


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ok


----------



## pescerosso (25 Novembre 2010)

Che noia, siamo proprio tutte uguali noi traditrici. Avrei potuto scrivere io le tue parole, tutte o quasi.... Io sai come ho fatto a fare una "scelta"? Mi sono fatta beccare da mio marito..... inconsciamente.... o quasi.
Dopo, il caos. La mia vita non piu'  mia.
Adesso dopo sei mesi ho una visione un po' piu' chiara. Anche io non sono la persona che tradisce, ma se ci pensi, che tu lo creda o no non ci sono tipi di persone particolari. Nessuno è immune....
Risultato finale: sto raccogliendo i cocci, con mio marito non è piu' come prima (e come potrebbe?), stiamo andando da una terapista.... vedremo ma è dura. Se hai tradito è perchè, ovviamente, non stai bene con te stessa e con tuo marito. Ci innamoriamo dell'immagine che l'altro ci da di noi stessi.... pensaci. La soluzione è cercare di riscoprirsi e di sentirsi bene senza avere bisogno di un'altra persona che ci faccia sentire speciali, uniche.  Per chi, come noi, vive il tradimento con "sentimento" la chiave di lettura del perchè ci succede tutto cio' è da ricercare nella poca stima di noi.


----------



## Sabina (25 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Facile da verificare  basta che tu gli dica che e' gia' da tempo che lo tradisci  , NO?


Non sarebbe esattamente la stessa cosa.. rischiare di perderlo perche' deluso da me o rischiare di perderlo perche' innamorato di un'altra.
Comunque sia e' sicuro che non glielo diro'.


----------



## Sabina (25 Novembre 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Che noia, siamo proprio tutte uguali noi traditrici. Avrei potuto scrivere io le tue parole, tutte o quasi.... Io sai come ho fatto a fare una "scelta"? Mi sono fatta beccare da mio marito..... inconsciamente.... o quasi.
> Dopo, il caos. La mia vita non piu'  mia.
> Adesso dopo sei mesi ho una visione un po' piu' chiara. Anche io non sono la persona che tradisce, ma se ci pensi, che tu lo creda o no non ci sono tipi di persone particolari. Nessuno è immune....
> Risultato finale: sto raccogliendo i cocci, con mio marito non è piu' come prima (e come potrebbe?), stiamo andando da una terapista.... vedremo ma è dura. Se hai tradito è perchè, ovviamente, non stai bene con te stessa e con tuo marito. Ci innamoriamo dell'immagine che l'altro ci da di noi stessi.... pensaci. La soluzione è cercare di riscoprirsi e di sentirsi bene senza avere bisogno di un'altra persona che ci faccia sentire speciali, uniche.  Per chi, come noi, vive il tradimento con "sentimento" la chiave di lettura del perchè ci succede tutto cio' è da ricercare nella poca stima di noi.


Bella la frase: "Ci innamoriamo dell'immagine che l'altro ci da di noi stessi".
Ho sempre dovuto sbatterci la testa da sola, fin da piccola. Ci sbatterò la testa anche questa volta.
Quando incontri una persona molto interessante dal punto di vista intellettuale, con cui c'è complicità, che e' riuscita a capire di te in poco tempo cose che nessuno e' mai riuscito, cose che neanche tu avevi capito potessi desiderare. Non c'entra il corteggiamento o le paroline tanto decantate dagli amanti in questo forum... perche' non ci sono. Nessuno di noi ha perso di vista la realtà, anche se i primi mesi eravamo entrambi molto presi... tanto!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata. Non mi aspetto che non possa succedere, mi farebbe stare male sapere che è successo. *E soprattutto perderlo per questo*..


..


----------



## fatata56 (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma io non uso due pesi e due misure. L'atteggiamento che avrei io e lo stesso che avrebbe mio marito. Non ha mai sminuito la gravità di quello che ho fatto, so che mio marito non mi perdonerebbe, io forse riuscirei a farlo perchè posso immaginare cosa ha provato ma non per questo reagirei bene.
> So che è strano ma io tengo a lui e l'idea di perderlo per un'altra mi farebbe stare male.


Sei sicura che invece il tuo non sia solo orgoglio femminile? che non sopporti l'idea di essere tradita perché fondamentalmente ti da fastidio l'idea che un'altra donna possa essere più desiderabile di te per tuo marito e non perché tieni veramente tanto a lui?
Secondo me nel momento in cui tradisci metti in conto che possa succedere anche dall'altra parte e incassi.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Bella la frase: "Ci innamoriamo dell'immagine che l'altro ci da di noi stessi".
> Ho sempre dovuto sbatterci la testa da sola, fin da piccola. Ci sbatterò la testa anche questa volta.
> Quando incontri una persona molto interessante dal punto di vista intellettuale, con cui c'è complicità, che e' riuscita a capire di te in poco tempo cose che nessuno e' mai riuscito, cose che neanche tu avevi capito potessi desiderare. *Non c'entra il corteggiamento o le paroline tanto decantate dagli amanti in questo forum... perche' non ci sono.* Nessuno di noi ha perso di vista la realtà, anche se i primi mesi eravamo entrambi molto presi... tanto!


..


----------



## oceansize (25 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


>


niente, hai chiarito il tuo pensiero quindi ok. 
e ho solo condiviso un pensiero di un'altra utente.
ci sono delle cose che mi fanno un po' arrabbiare quindi non continuo.
ma il tuo 3d è sparito?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> niente, hai chiarito il tuo pensiero quindi ok.
> e ho solo condiviso un pensiero di un'altra utente.
> ci sono delle cose che mi fanno un po' arrabbiare quindi non continuo.
> *ma il tuo 3d è sparito?*


 ...


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non sarebbe esattamente la stessa cosa.. rischiare di perderlo perche' deluso da me o rischiare di perderlo perche' innamorato di un'altra.
> Comunque sia e' sicuro che non glielo diro'.



... cio' nonostante non esitate a tradirli questi "mariti tanto amati", il fatto e un po buffo, scusate se sono un po ironica, ma non posso astenermi dal sorridere amaramente. :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (25 Novembre 2010)

Marì, che te ne fai di un marito impotente? si vede che tutti questi ometti sono imotenti e queste donzellette hanno bisogno del salsicciotto ogni tanto. Se no, come si fa a fare una grigliata decente?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sei sicura che invece il tuo non sia solo orgoglio femminile? che non sopporti l'idea di essere tradita perché fondamentalmente ti da fastidio l'idea che un'altra donna possa essere più desiderabile di te per tuo marito e non perché tieni veramente tanto a lui?
> Secondo me nel momento in cui tradisci metti in conto che possa succedere anche dall'altra parte e incassi.


si ne sono sicura, l'orgoglio non c'entra.
Guarda di donne più desiderabili di me ne è pieno il mondo, non mi sono mai preoccupata di questo.
Io ho messo in conto da sempre che può succedere, e probabilmente perdonerò anche ma sicuramente non la vivrò come se nulla è successo.
Spero solo che se un giorno accadesse, quella persona non riesca a portarlo via da me.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, che te ne fai di un marito impotente? si vede che tutti questi ometti sono imotenti e queste donzellette hanno bisogno del salsicciotto ogni tanto. Se no, come si fa a fare una grigliata decente?


Ma proprio non ce la fai a...come dire...alzare un minimo il tono?
Cioè non è che sei volgare...ma porco mondo comincio a pensare sul serio che hai una visione del sesso, molto da scaricatore di porto eh? Cos'hai nel cuore XD?


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'hai nel cuore XD?


Non ho più un cuore!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> niente, hai chiarito il tuo pensiero quindi ok.
> e ho solo condiviso un pensiero di un'altra utente.
> ci sono delle cose che mi fanno un po' arrabbiare quindi non continuo.
> ma il tuo 3d è sparito?


Per quanto mi riguarda puoi dire quello che pensi, arrabbiati pure mi sembra di aver dimostrato più volte che non ho "paura" della discussione altrimenti non sarei entrata qui.
Sono la prima ad ammettere che non ho le idee ben chiare quindi qualunque confronto mi può aiutare.
Mi fa stare peggio sapere che pensi qualcosa e non la dici
Purtroppo ho dovuto far cancellare il mio tread per motivi che non posso spiegare e che ovviamente non c'entrano con questa discussione.
Lascio passare del tempo, poi magari e se sarà possibile chiedere di farlo rimettere


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ho più un cuore!


Sei solo una bestia allora?
Ok allora cammina...il macello non è lontano.
Allora almeno lascia in pace noi che abbiamo ancora un cuore.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, che te ne fai di un marito impotente? si vede che tutti questi ometti sono imotenti e queste donzellette hanno bisogno del salsicciotto ogni tanto. Se no, come si fa a fare una grigliata decente?


Mi mancavano le tue st.....e, dove sei stato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei solo una bestia allora?
> Ok allora cammina...il macello non è lontano.
> Allora almeno lascia in pace noi che abbiamo ancora un cuore.


 
Lascia Conte, le spara talmente grosse e insignificanti che quasi quasi inizia a essermi simpatico


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... cio' nonostante non esitate a tradirli questi "mariti tanto amati", il fatto e un po buffo, scusate se sono un po ironica, ma non posso astenermi dal sorridere amaramente. :mrgreen:


 
............e pensa che nonostante tutto io ti capisco


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ............e pensa che nonostante tutto io ti capisco



Il destino/fato con te e' stato crudele, ha deciso lui per te e questo (credo) ti fa un male dellamadonna  perche' in un senso ne sei fuori, ma non per scelta tua, ma per "Obbligo" ... non so se mi sono capita   .

Forse e' tutta qui la tua confusione  .


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il destino/fato con te e' stato crudele, ha deciso lui per te e questo (credo) ti fa un male dellamadonna  perche' in un senso ne sei fuori, ma non per scelta tua, ma per "Obbligo" ... non so se mi sono capita   .
> 
> Forse e' tutta qui la tua confusione  .


 
Non posso pigiarti.....mi sa che lo faccio troppo

ma.......:bacio:


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovrei essere comprensiva lo so e anche tentare di capirlo. ma nonostante tutto faticherei non poco ad accettare che sia stato con un'altra donna. Non dico che lo lascerei ma il fatto che io per prima l'ho tradito non mi aiuterebbe a superare la cosa.
> Eliade sono io la prima a capire poco questa cosa ma sono certa che non la prenderei per nulla bene


Vabbè io su questo ti capisco, io addirittura mi dimentico di averla tradita a volte....


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Ci sono tradimenti - e leggendo da due anni e mezzo il forum l'ho capito pure io che sono dall'altra parte - che nascono da pulsioni non comprese, non controllate, del tutto aliene alla persona fino a quel momento.
Oserei fare il paragone con certi virus nei confronti dei quali, se non ci si è autoimmunizzati con un'innocua o quasi infezione infantile, da adulti possono portare a malattie terribili e devastanti.
Non potendosi vaccinare da "virus passionali" se non attraverso una profondissima conoscienza e coscienza di sè maturata fin da bambino - cosa che però non fa parte della nostra cultura - ecco che ci si trova impreparati, e la reazione del nostro "sistema immunitario emotivo" è scoordinata e troppo spesso inefficace, quando non addirittura deleteria o fatale.

Che si riesca ad ammettere che pure il nostro coniuge possa essere a sua volta infettato (e non possiamo pressoché mai essere noi a trasmettergli il virus: deve arrivare dall'esterno) va spesso al di là della nostra capacità di comprensione ed accettazione, proprio perchè impreparati noi stessi a quella condizione patologica.
Il "malato" che non comprende il proprio male difficilmente potrà capire il male altrui.

I normali condizionamenti culturali ed atavici, invece, funzionano perfettamente e giocano a favore dell'inammissibilità della presunta "infezione" subita dal nostro partner ufficiale.

Sia inteso: non mi si facciano menate sull'uso di "bene" e "male", che è solo strumentale alla metafora.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

*Il tradimento*

Tradire e' un atto di _NON amore_, e su questo non ci piove  ... che poi ognuno cerca/trova una scusante/giustificazione/scappatoia, e' un'altra cosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci sono tradimenti - e leggendo da due anni e mezzo il forum l'ho capito pure io che sono dall'altra parte - che nascono da pulsioni non comprese, non controllate, del tutto aliene alla persona fino a quel momento.
> Oserei fare il paragone con certi virus nei confronti dei quali, se non ci si è autoimmunizzati con un'innocua o quasi infezione infantile, da adulti possono portare a malattie terribili e devastanti.
> Non potendosi vaccinare da "virus passionali" se non attraverso una profondissima conoscienza e coscienza di sè maturata fin da bambino - cosa che però non fa parte della nostra cultura - ecco che ci si trova impreparati, e la reazione del nostro "sistema immunitario emotivo" è scoordinata e troppo spesso inefficace, quando non addirittura deleteria o fatale.
> 
> ...


Ti quoto.
E ancora una volta, vorrei notare che ci sono altre "patologie" ugualmente devastanti per una coppia -i silenzi, gli egoismi, i sacrifici totali non riconosciuti nè tantomeno condivisi etc etc...- che invece vengono più o meno tranquillamente accettati e gestiti.


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci sono tradimenti - e leggendo da due anni e mezzo il forum l'ho capito pure io che sono dall'altra parte - che nascono da pulsioni non comprese, non controllate, del tutto aliene alla persona fino a quel momento.
> Oserei fare il paragone con certi virus nei confronti dei quali, se non ci si è autoimmunizzati con un'innocua o quasi infezione infantile, da adulti possono portare a malattie terribili e devastanti.
> Non potendosi vaccinare da "virus passionali" se non attraverso una profondissima conoscienza e coscienza di sè maturata fin da bambino - cosa che però non fa parte della nostra cultura - ecco che ci si trova impreparati, e la reazione del nostro "sistema immunitario emotivo" è scoordinata e troppo spesso inefficace, quando non addirittura deleteria o fatale.
> 
> ...



Bello sto post Alce.... molto interessante.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso pigiarti.....mi sa che lo faccio troppo
> 
> ma.......:bacio:


Cara Farfalli'  da questa fortuna-sfortuna dovresti imparare che nessuno e' perfetto ed essere piu' comprensiva e disponibile ... la forza sta nella elasticita', non nella rigidita'  .


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tradire e' un atto di _*NON amore*_, e su questo non ci piove  ... che poi ognuno cerca/trova una scusante/giustificazione/scappatoia, e' un'altra cosa.


 
Io sarei meno draconiano.

Tradire è un atto di _non rispetto_ laddove il rispetto è un elemento che può tranquillamente esistere pure senza amore.

Migliaia di coppie non si amano ma si rispettano, tanto quanto migliaia d'altre dicono di amarsi ma in realtà si "possiedono" e già con questo mostrano di non rispettarsi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Farfalli'  da questa fortuna-sfortuna dovresti imparare che nessuno e' perfetto ed essere piu' comprensiva e disponibile ... la forza sta nella elasticita', non nella rigidita'  .


 
Ma guarda che razionalmente lei lo ha capito, lo sa perfettamente!
Solo che attraverso un'*onesta* *introspezione* deve suo malgrado ammettere che non iruscirebbe a reagire come la coscienza gli detterebbe.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Il mio riferimento era su una coppia che si amano ... non ho mai diviso il letto con una pesona che non amavo e rispettavo allo stesso momento ... altri tipi di unioni non ne ho esperienza.


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io sarei meno draconiano.
> 
> Tradire è un atto di _non rispetto_ laddove il rispetto è un elemento che può tranquillamente esistere pure senza amore.
> 
> Migliaia di coppie non si amano ma si rispettano, tanto quanto migliaia d'altre dicono di amarsi ma in realtà si "possiedono" e già con questo mostrano di non rispettarsi.



Molto vero ed aggiungo: secondo me il tradimento in sè può essere una "prova d' amore", perchè inconsciamente si vuole tenere nascosta la relazione per non rompere la coppia.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Tradire e' un po morire, per chi tradisce ovviamente.


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tradire e' un po morire, per chi tradisce ovviamente.


Dai non esageriamo....


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tradire e' un po morire, per chi tradisce ovviamente.


 
Guarda Marì che i Baci Perugina sono buoni ma ti si depositano tutti sui fianchi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Molto vero ed aggiungo: secondo me il tradimento in sè può essere una "prova d' amore", perchè inconsciamente si vuole tenere nascosta la relazione per non rompere la coppia.


 
Oddio, qui tiri la cosa un po' per i capelli eh!


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai non esageriamo....


Non esagero, so di cosa parlo  il rimorso uccide, anche se non fisicamente.


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oddio, qui tiri la cosa un po' per i capelli eh!



Ma se ci pensi non è così assurda la cosa... chiaro lo si  può nascondere anche per "comodità", ma credo che il silenzio del traditore possa essere anche interpretato come amore verso il partner.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma se ci pensi non è così assurda la cosa... chiaro lo si  può nascondere anche per "comodità", *ma credo che il silenzio del traditore possa essere anche interpretato come amore verso il partner.*



Kid, per favore :mrgreen: ... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kid, per favore :mrgreen: ... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Dici che è un'ipotesi azzardata? :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dici che è un'ipotesi azzardata? :rotfl:


E' come se dicessi:

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*Certe donne amano talmente il proprio marito che  per non sciuparlo prendono quello delle loro amiche. *
(Alexandre Dumas  (figlio)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' come se dicessi:
> 
> [SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*Certe donne amano talmente il proprio marito che  per non sciuparlo prendono quello delle loro amiche. *
> (Alexandre Dumas  (figlio)
> ...


Perchè non è vero? :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè non è vero? :rotfl:



ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: per alcune


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata. Non mi aspetto che non possa succedere, mi farebbe stare male sapere che è successo. E soprattutto perderlo per questo..


 mi sembra del tutto normale la gelosia per un marito che ancora ami , anzi i più gelosi sono coloro i quali conosco il meccanismo .
sarebbe  molto meno accettabile che non ci fosse da parte tua la volontà di capirlo perché vorrebbe  dire che hai scritto pagine e pagine che non hanno senso nel tentativo di comunicare che sbandare non è difficile; rimane il fatto che lui conosce un'altra farfalla rispetto a quella che ha vissuto momenti con un altro ed è quasi una forzata  realtà parallela perché parlare sarebbe il suicidio del vostro matrimonio.
paghi a caro prezzo questo tuo momento ma è probabile che dal tuo punto di vista ne sia valsa la pena


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembra del tutto normale la gelosia per un marito che ancora ami , anzi i più gelosi sono coloro i quali conosco il meccanismo .
> sarebbe  molto meno accettabile che non ci fosse da parte tua la volontà di capirlo perché vorrebbe  dire che hai scritto pagine e pagine che non hanno senso nel tentativo di comunicare che sbandare non è difficile; rimane il fatto che lui conosce un'altra farfalla rispetto a quella che ha vissuto momenti con un altro ed è quasi una forzata  realtà parallela perché parlare sarebbe il suicidio del vostro matrimonio.
> paghi a caro prezzo questo tuo momento ma è probabile che dal tuo punto di vista ne sia valsa la pena



Ma io da una parte sono "fiducioso": il tradimento presenta sempre il conto presto o tardi. Solo in quel momento si potranno tirare le somme sul "ne è valsa la pena oppure no".


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembra del tutto normale la gelosia per un marito che ancora ami , anzi i più gelosi sono coloro i quali conosco il meccanismo .
> sarebbe molto meno accettabile che non ci fosse da parte tua la volontà di capirlo perché vorrebbe dire che hai scritto pagine e pagine che non hanno senso nel tentativo di comunicare che sbandare non è difficile; rimane il fatto che lui conosce un'altra farfalla rispetto a quella che ha vissuto momenti con un altro ed è quasi una forzata realtà parallela perché parlare sarebbe il suicidio del vostro matrimonio.
> paghi a caro prezzo questo tuo momento ma è probabile che dal tuo punto di vista ne sia valsa la pena


Infatti so che lo capirei, se capissi che ha provato quello che ho provato io lo capirei e nello stesso ne uscirei distrutta proprio per questo.
Che un poco mi conosce ormai sa che sono sincera: non so se il prezzo che sto pagando sia caro so che non rinnegherò mai quello che ho fatto e tornando indietro con quella persone, nelle stesse circostanze, nel medesimo stato d'animo so che lo rifarei. Dopodichè so solo io la confusione di sentimenti contrastanti che mi porto dentro


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti so che lo capirei, se capissi che ha provato quello che ho provato io lo capirei e nello stesso ne uscirei distrutta proprio per questo.
> Che un poco mi conosce ormai sa che sono sincera: non so se il prezzo che sto pagando sia caro so che non rinnegherò mai quello che ho fatto e tornando indietro con quella persone, nelle stesse circostanze, nel medesimo stato d'animo so che lo rifarei. Dopodichè *so solo io la confusione di sentimenti contrastanti che mi porto dentro*


 indubbiamente ; una delle poche utilità di questo stato d'animo dovrebbe proprio essere la maggiore comprensione delle debolezze di chi ti sta vicino.questo volevo dire


----------



## oceansize (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè io su questo ti capisco, io addirittura mi dimentico di averla tradita a volte....


ce ne siamo accorti kid :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :unhappy: :incazzato:


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ce ne siamo accorti kid :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :unhappy: :incazzato:



Vi giuro che non lo faccio in malafede!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

*A chi la dedichiamo questa?*

Dare dieci centesimi a un povero perché non ha di che mangiare è perfetto; ma succhiargli l'uccello perché non ha un'amante, sarebbe eccessivo.
*Pierre Louÿs*, _Piccolo galateo erotico per le fanciulle_, 1927 (postumo)


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dare dieci centesimi a un povero perché non ha di che mangiare è perfetto; ma succhiargli l'uccello perché non ha un'amante, sarebbe eccessivo.
> *Pierre Louÿs*, _Piccolo galateo erotico per le fanciulle_, 1927 (postumo)


 :racchia::unhappy:


----------



## oceansize (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda puoi dire quello che pensi, arrabbiati pure mi sembra di aver dimostrato più volte che non ho "paura" della discussione altrimenti non sarei entrata qui.
> Sono la prima ad ammettere che non ho le idee ben chiare quindi qualunque confronto mi può aiutare.
> Mi fa stare peggio sapere che pensi qualcosa e non la dici
> Purtroppo ho dovuto far cancellare il mio tread per motivi che non posso spiegare e che ovviamente non c'entrano con questa discussione.
> Lascio passare del tempo, poi magari e se sarà possibile chiedere di farlo rimettere


è che a volte leggo certe cose e mi fanno male. cerco di capire e di aprire la mente il più possibile, ma ogni tanto mi devo fermare, non ce la faccio.
poi magari a mente fredda riesco ad analizzare e a formulare un ragionamento più sensato. sono un po' emotiva 
capisco se hai fatto togliere il 3d, a volte mi vado a rileggere alcuni vecchi post per capire meglio le situazioni, per esempio in quello originale di Sabina ci sono molti spunti.

ecco, una cosa che mi ha fatto male è quando Sabina dice in un post una cosa tipo "ho capito di non conoscere mio marito" e in un altro poco dopo, per giustificarsi dice "voglio bene a mio marito così com'è, tanto non cambia"
ecco questo mi fa un po' arrabbiare. 
questa incoerenza, l'incoscienza con la quale si tradisce e tutti i tentativi di autoassolversi, anche dicendo "sono egoista" e faccio così o cosà. 

non posso capire fino in fondo le situazioni perché non le vivo, e magari quella di Sabina è proprio complicata, però non posso giustificare. 
quindi meglio che sto zitta qualche volta


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> è che a volte leggo certe cose e mi fanno male. cerco di capire e di aprire la mente il più possibile, ma ogni tanto mi devo fermare, non ce la faccio.
> poi magari a mente fredda riesco ad analizzare e a formulare un ragionamento più sensato. sono un po' emotiva
> capisco se hai fatto togliere il 3d, a volte mi vado a rileggere alcuni vecchi post per capire meglio le situazioni, per esempio in quello originale di Sabina ci sono molti spunti.
> 
> ...


Fanno incazzare pure me certi controsensi, pur essendoci passato.

Sono come un ex fumatore... intollerante!

Comunque ripeto: il conto verrà presentato a tutti presto o tardi. Io quando mi dicevano "chissà che magari tua moglie non ti restituisca il favore" mi mettevo a ridere. Poi mi son preso la tranvata in testa! :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> è che a volte leggo certe cose e mi fanno male. cerco di capire e di aprire la mente il più possibile, ma ogni tanto mi devo fermare, non ce la faccio.
> poi magari a mente fredda riesco ad analizzare e a formulare un ragionamento più sensato. sono un po' emotiva
> *capisco se hai fatto togliere il 3d,* a volte mi vado a rileggere alcuni vecchi post per capire meglio le situazioni, per esempio in quello originale di Sabina ci sono molti spunti.
> 
> ...


 
Non avrei voluto farlo a me dispiace molto anche perchè non ho pensato di salvarlo da qualche parte e quindi ho perso tutti i vostri commenti anche se alcuni mi sono rimasti così impressi che potrei riscriverli pari pari...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

A me sembra che per tanta gente si sia arrivati ad oltre...
Conosco sempre più donne che reagiscono a certe situazioni no?

Sono insoddisfatta di mio marito, ma non è giusto pretendere quello che uno non può dare, e quindi completo il soddisfacimento dei miei bisogni facendomi l'amico del cuore. Ovvio poi dirò che fu solo sesso, niente cuore, niente sentimenti, ma sia io che lui sappiamo benissimo che non è così.

Questa donne sono più sagge di quelle che arrivano a tradire come idiota, insulsa, cretina forma di rivalsa, incazzate perchè si sentono defraudate di qualcosa dal marito...si sa, le attenzioni, le premure...ecc..ecc..ecc...

A conti fatti...
A conti fatti...
Certi mariti, avrebbero solo da ringraziarmi...


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A conti fatti...
> A conti fatti...
> Certi mariti, avrebbero solo da ringraziarmi...


 Perchè non ci provi a pretendere i ringraziamenti? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

*Kid*

Quello che io non riesco a capire di te è come ti ostini a macinare in quella storia. Cazzo te e tua moglie avete la grazia della pariglia. Non è da tutti eh?
Mi pare logico che se uno diventa adultero, magari apre la possibilità all'altro di diventare anche lui così no?
Cioè una sta là, rinuncia ad occasioni, si fa le pare, ha paura e si dice, ho paura di fare sta cosa, poi non sarò più la stessa, poi non potrò guardare in faccia mio marito, lui che è tanto un sant'uomo. 
Ah ma guarda, non è affatto un santo...cazzo...è umano...ma guarda gli piace la figa delle altre...e io cretina che pensavo che avesse in mente solo la mia...che stupida che sono stata...speta mi...che lo concio per le feste.

Secondo me incassa il colpo solo chi non ha la volontà di rendere la pariglia.

Tua moglie ai miei occhi è una con le palle.
In buona sostanza dice...povero scemo...io se voglio sono capace di farmi chi mi pare...rinuncio per rispetto a te, ma non perchè tu te lo meriti.

So caro Kid, che noi maschi vorremmo...ehm..
Fare i galletti con chi ci pare...fare gli inciucini e qui e là e dare per scontato che la moglie, dato che è moglie e madre, ed è una scema che ci ama, stia là a fare la calzetta...

Non funziona più così...
Anzi sono perfino convinto che certe donne arrivino all'infedeltà ben prima del marito, così come dire...se capitasse...lo posso perdonare no?

Quello che a me sconvolge delle nuove donne è che lo ammettano e lo dicano...si sono emancipate perfino dalla sega mentale...del giudizio...

Vuoi darmi della troia?
Ok, fallo pure, chi se ne frega?

Invece le libertine di una volta, appunto erano venerate come signore...appunto...appunto...
Non è che non la davano...
Stavano molto attente a chi la davano...tutto lì

E soprattutto TACEVANO XD.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perchè non ci provi a pretendere i ringraziamenti? :carneval:


No non posso...
Sarei disposto a suicidarmi pur di salvare la rispettabilità di una signora.
Sono il maialmondo squarcialupi.:carneval:

Ma i ringraziamenti non mancano eh?
Senti il testo di questo sms:
"Grazie a te sono così. Se tu mi avessi abbandonata sarei morta pazza. Sei una persona nobile e per questo devi essere ricompensato".

Ecco appunto...
E il coglione continuerà a fare le sue cagate...convinto di essere il suo padrone. 
Che lo creda pure no?
L'orgoglio maschile è così idiota...
Chi se ne frega?


----------



## minnie (26 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> E ancora una volta, vorrei notare che ci sono altre "patologie" ugualmente devastanti per una coppia -i silenzi, gli egoismi, i sacrifici totali non riconosciuti nè tantomeno condivisi etc etc...- che invece vengono più o meno tranquillamente accettati e gestiti.


 
:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## minnie (26 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io sarei meno draconiano.
> 
> Tradire è un atto di _non rispetto_ laddove il rispetto è un elemento che può tranquillamente esistere pure senza amore.
> 
> Migliaia di coppie non si amano ma si rispettano, tanto quanto migliaia d'altre dicono di amarsi ma in realtà si "possiedono" e già con questo mostrano di non rispettarsi.


 
Vero, però ritengo il rispetto una componente fondamentale dell'amore.
A volte c'è rispetto senza amore ma non vedo amore dove non c'è rispetto.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che a me sconvolge delle nuove donne è che lo ammettano e lo dicano...si sono emancipate perfino dalla sega mentale...del giudizio...
> 
> Vuoi darmi della troia?
> Ok, fallo pure, chi se ne frega?


Sante donne. Però c'è anche da dire che Sex and The City, al pari di Moccia, ha fatto dei danni incalcolabili: tutte ste Samanthe de Noantri che non sanno neanche da che parte s'inizia a fare Samantha sono pericolosissime. Per non parlare di quelle che vogliono far le Carrie.


----------



## minnie (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tradire e' un po morire, per chi tradisce ovviamente.


 
Qui allora è peggio del video di thriller....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Tradire non è morire. Tradire è soddisfare una voglia/bisogno/desiderio puramente a fine egoistici. Tradire è pensare di vivere il momento, senza soffermarsi a pensare alle conseguenze.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Vero, però ritengo il rispetto una componente fondamentale dell'amore.
> A volte c'è rispetto senza amore ma non vedo amore dove non c'è rispetto.


 
Difatti non avevo nemmeno preso in considerazione la cosa, la davo per assunto.

L'Amore è rispetto per eccellenza, allo stato puro, totale, essenziale.


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma i ringraziamenti non mancano eh?
> Senti il testo di questo sms:
> "Grazie a te sono così. Se tu mi avessi abbandonata sarei morta pazza. Sei una persona nobile e per questo devi essere ricompensato".


 Sono commossa...ho anche la lacrimuccia che mi scende sul viso, ma non è certo per il collirio che ho appena messo.:carneval: :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Qui allora è peggio del video di thriller....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Tradire non è morire. Tradire è soddisfare una voglia/bisogno/desiderio puramente a fine egoistici. Tradire è pensare di vivere il momento, senza soffermarsi a pensare alle conseguenze.


Cazzarola  :incazzato: parlavo del *dopo* tradimento, quando realizzano cio' che hanno fatto, quando iniziano i rimorsi, quando a mente fredda realizzano cio' che hanno' fatto alle spalle del compagno/a, quando si sentono una "merda"  ... (non tutti/e, ma alcuni/e) sentono che un pezzo di se stessi/e e' morto, e' come vincere una partita di calcio in nero, imbrogliando, senza fair play, e' come vincere una gara di lotta e l'avversario e' un bambino o una bambina  .


Quando E' in atto il tradimento e' logico che si sentono in cima al mondo, son tutti dei re e delle regine del cazzo e della figa, capirai ... ... ...


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzarola  :incazzato: parlavo del *dopo* tradimento, quando realizzano cio' che hanno fatto, quando iniziano i rimorsi, quando a mente fredda realizzano cio' che hanno' fatto alle spalle del compagno/a, quando si sentono una "merda"  ... (non tutti/e, ma alcuni/e) sentono che un pezzo di se stessi/e e' morto, e' come vincere una partita di calcio in nero, imbrogliando, senza fair play, e' come vincere una gara di lotta e l'avversario e' un bambino o una bambina  .
> 
> 
> Quando E' in atto il tradimento e' logico che si sentono in cima al mondo, son tutti dei re e delle regine del cazzo e della figa, capirai ... ... ...


Ahah, grande Marì, mi ha fatto schiattare questa volta!


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando E' in atto il tradimento e' logico che si sentono in cima al mondo, son tutti dei re e delle regine del cazzo e della figa, capirai ... ... ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Decisamente uno scivolone linguistico al pari dei miei.


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Farfalla, solo una  cosa che se tuo marito scoprisse il tutto, per lui dovresti rinnegare quello che hai fatto, tu dici che non rinnegherai ma che non vorrai mai far soffrire inutilmente tuo marityo, se scoprisse il tutto finiresti in un problema in cui dovresti decidere, o  te o lui...li si vedrebbe se davvero ami tuo marito oppure no, solo in quel caso, per ora posso solo dirti che lo ami come si ama il marito che si tradisce, cioè di un amore unico forte e fallato.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahah, grande Marì, mi ha fatto schiattare questa volta!





Daniele ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Decisamente uno scivolone linguistico al pari dei miei.




:infelice:

Dite ch'e' troppo?


:thinking:​


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :infelice:​
> 
> Dite ch'e' troppo?​
> 
> :thinking:​


 

MMmmmmmm. E' la prima volta che ti sento davvero ringhiare. Occhio alle coronarie


----------



## Kid (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :infelice:
> 
> Dite ch'e' troppo?
> 
> ...



No no, è tristemente/ironicamente vero.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, solo una  cosa che se tuo marito scoprisse il tutto, per lui dovresti rinnegare quello che hai fatto, tu dici che non rinnegherai ma che non vorrai mai far soffrire inutilmente tuo marityo, se scoprisse il tutto finiresti in un problema in cui dovresti decidere, o  te o lui...li si vedrebbe se davvero ami tuo marito oppure no, solo in quel caso, per ora posso solo dirti che lo ami come si ama il marito che si tradisce, cioè di un amore unico forte e fallato.


Ma se lui è come me e non come te...andrà così:
reazione A: Una sonora risata in faccia e una pacca sul culo..." Tu una relazione? Tu? Ahahahahahaah....ne hai di fantasia eh?

reazione B: Un ceffone sul muso...Troia. Ho sempre capito che hai bisogno di fare certe cose...ma tacere no? Sono robe tue...cosa cazzo mi vieni a istigare?

Reazione C: una mano messa sulla bocca....ssssssssssss...l'ho sempre saputo e ho fatto finta di non vedere niente...per non farmi soffrire e per non farti soffrire...ma sai ehm...anch'io ehm...ti ricordi quella volta che ti ho detto che avevo un pranzo di lavoro? In realtà ehm...ero con una collega che ehm...ma non voglio dirti di più...

Reazione D: Cosa c'è adesso vuoi inviare la rogna della separazione? Ok, quella è la porta, vai e torna quando ti pare...io non mi sposto di un millimetro. Del resto sei una donna e ragioni con l'utero e non con il cervello. Potrei dirti in mille modi che ti sei messa fra le braccia di uno stronzo perdente, ma se la tua figa fa ciup ciup per quello lì che ti ha fatta sentire femmina...non so che farci...ho altre cose a cui pensare io ora. XD


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> E ancora una volta, vorrei notare che ci sono altre "patologie" ugualmente devastanti per una coppia -i silenzi, gli egoismi, i sacrifici totali non riconosciuti nè tantomeno condivisi etc etc...- che invece vengono più o meno tranquillamente accettati e gestiti.


I veri tradimenti eh?
La vita dura...elemosinare l'affetto...
Sempre dover fare il primo passo
Subire sempre i rifiuti
Adeguarsi sottostare
Mai la possibilità di sentirsi sè stessi e a proprio agio
Quando hai bisogno tentativi ringhiosi di squalificare i tuoi umani bisogni...
Per certe persone è davvero dura...
E quando incontri chi ti lascia scorrazzare libero e felice per il suo essere eccome che ci vai...cazzo eccome!
E dentro senti perfino una voce che dice...cazzo me lo merito...almeno sta qua mi dice che sono stupendo e meraviglioso.


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, è tristemente/ironicamente vero.



Appunto!

:up:​


----------



## Anna A (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non posso...
> Sarei disposto a suicidarmi pur di salvare la rispettabilità di una signora.
> Sono il maialmondo squarcialupi.:carneval:
> 
> ...


se se se... ma che t'inventi johnny :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se lui è come me e non come te...andrà così:
> reazione A: Una sonora risata in faccia e una pacca sul culo..." Tu una relazione? Tu? Ahahahahahaah....ne hai di fantasia eh?
> 
> reazione B: Un ceffone sul muso...Troia. Ho sempre capito che hai bisogno di fare certe cose...ma tacere no? Sono robe tue...cosa cazzo mi vieni a istigare?
> ...


 :racchia:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, solo una cosa che se tuo marito scoprisse il tutto, per lui dovresti rinnegare quello che hai fatto, tu dici che non rinnegherai ma che non vorrai mai far soffrire inutilmente tuo marityo, se scoprisse il tutto finiresti in un problema in cui dovresti decidere, o te o lui...li si vedrebbe se davvero ami tuo marito oppure no, solo in quel caso, per ora posso solo dirti che lo ami come si ama il marito che si tradisce, cioè di un amore unico forte e fallato.


Se per rinnegare intendi negare che sia successo posso provarci.
Non lo rinnego dentro di me.
Il resto scusa ma fatico a capirlo


----------



## Anna A (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


ma infatti.. al limite potrebbe andar ben un cip cip :santarellina:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se lui è come me e non come te...andrà così:
> reazione A: Una sonora risata in faccia e una pacca sul culo..." Tu una relazione? Tu? Ahahahahahaah....ne hai di fantasia eh?
> 
> reazione B: Un ceffone sul muso...Troia. Ho sempre capito che hai bisogno di fare certe cose...ma tacere no? Sono robe tue...cosa cazzo mi vieni a istigare?
> ...


 
La reazione E: non ti voglio più vedere è quella che mi preoccupa di più



contepinceton ha detto:


> I veri tradimenti eh?
> La vita dura...elemosinare l'affetto...
> Sempre dover fare il primo passo
> Subire sempre i rifiuti
> ...


 
E qui che dire...........purtroppo non posso pigiarti


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti.. al limite potrebbe andar ben un cip cip :santarellina:


mon dieu ..quando si dice le manca la parola:girlimpossible:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I* veri tradimenti* eh?
> La vita dura...elemosinare l'affetto...
> Sempre dover fare il primo passo
> Subire sempre i rifiuti
> ...


 mi limiterei a dire che anche queste sono forme di sofferenza, parlare di veri...alleggerendo l'inganno non è leale.
ed è una scappatoia che si usa spesso


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se per rinnegare intendi negare che sia successo posso provarci.
> Non lo rinnego dentro di me.
> Il resto scusa ma fatico a capirlo


ok, divresti screditare lui davanti a tuo marito, farlo sembrare quanto più  merdina rispetto a lui per almeno lenire il dolore. Se solo sapesse che persino lo stimi sarebbe ancora peggio. Perchè? ma lo sai che caduta per la propria stima un tradimento? Viene naturale pensare "l'altro è meglio di me" e quindi il traditore ha il dovere di mettere in chiaro che l'altro vale poco, vale meno, era solo un errore, un pene con un uomo intorno, una cosa di poco conto in tutto il resto.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2010)

Cacchio no Daniele, sapere che la mia donna mi avrebbe messo le corna con una merdina, con uno che vale poco, mi farebbe incacchiare come una biscia finlandese. E cavolo, se proprio devi trovatene uno meglio, il contrario  mi farebbe convincere di esseremi messo insieme a una deficiente....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La reazione E: non ti voglio più vedere è quella che mi preoccupa di più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma figuriamoci...ehi che cazzo dici...siete cresciuti insieme ma figurati...e poi che cazzo fa lui senza di te? Chi lava, stira, si prende cura di lui? Hai così poca stima del tuo ruolo e valore?
Andiamo e se non ti vuole più vedere...sarai tu, se ci tieni a lui, a fare come Diana no?
Cosa fa lei?
Manda l'amichetta a parlare con Paolo...
Osserva come si svolge quel dialogo e come va a finire eh?
Ma figuriamoci...
Non ti vorrà mai più vedere se...ehm...scoprire che dopo tutto quello che gli hai fatto passare sei pure zoccola...uno si dice...ok...stavolta la mando a cagare sul serio...
Ma se sta bene con te...e non gli fai mancare niente...fidati...la soluzione E non ci sarà.
Oppure è praticabile solo nei termini che tu in realtà ti vuoi disfare di lui. Allora dopo che ti avrà cacciata, farai la scenetta della dispiaciuta, ma dentro di te ti dici...ahahahahahaahah...ce l'ho fatta XD, sono LIBERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...

Senti siete donne no? E bisogna andare a Parigi...dove Miller insegna...
" Dio bono, 'ste fiche! Vogliono esserti o schiave o padrone, o ammazzarti. é a parigi soprattutto che arrivi a renderti conto di quanto son terribili le donne. Nell'aria stessa c'è un nonsochè che ti mette in allarme: sei costantemente conscio dei loro trucchi, delle loro insidie, dei loro intrighi".
Prendi Toots. Prima stava con Carl, adesso è in caccia di un americano quattrinoso. Vivere con Carl non era più possibile mi fa. La verità è che Carl sta andando in spianto. Se Carl ereditasse una fortuna, lei certo troverebbe delizioso vivere con lui.


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

La realtà è che ad un tradimento si dovrebbe reagire sempre e soltanto in un solo modo, con il dito indice che indica la porta...che può essere per un tempo determinato o per sempre. Poi che non succede sempre è grasso che cola per i traditori, ma il vero metodo buono per trattare questo male è fare così, a prescindere da  tutto e da tutti.
Io prima di questo ultimo tradimento non avrei agito in questo modo, ero comprensivo, ma adesso ho imparato che il prossimo tradimento verrà salutato in questo modo...se la casa è mia.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ok, divresti screditare lui davanti a tuo marito, farlo sembrare quanto più  merdina rispetto a lui per almeno lenire il dolore. Se solo sapesse che persino lo stimi sarebbe ancora peggio. Perchè? ma lo sai che caduta per la propria stima un tradimento? Viene naturale pensare "l'altro è meglio di me" e quindi il traditore ha il dovere di mettere in chiaro che l'altro vale poco, vale meno, era solo un errore, un pene con un uomo intorno, una cosa di poco conto in tutto il resto.


ma come sei becero...
Ma cosa pensi?
Che un marito sia stupido?
Ma che cazzo dici su...
Sai una cosa Daniele?
Prendiamo mia moglie...e mi parlasse di certe cose...io non penso, non ho bisogno di vedere il suo lui come una merdina. 
Dalla mia ho l'elenco dettagliato di quanto in tanti anni ho fatto per lei, se lui sa fare di più e meglio ok...se la pappi...
Tutti siamo capaci di essere i migliori del mondo per una giornata eh? E farle sentire delle dee...
Sai perchè?
Sappiamo benissimo che il giorno finisce e loro si leveranno dai coglioni...tanto abbiamo in tasca ciò che cercavamo e con l'amarezza di sapere che potevamo avere solo quello...
Daniele...in questi mesi mia moglie ha ricevuto fiori, due orecchini d'oro e non da me...so che questi doni le hanno fatto piacere...il mio ruolo era tutto un altro. Tener su la famiglia e mia figlia e mandare avanti la casa. 
Come non capisci Daniele la differenza di stare nel cuore di una donna e nello stare nella figa. 

Tu hai bisogno che lei ti dica che il suo amante era una merdina, perchè tu temi di essere la merdina.
Se mia moglie mi dice che è stata con una merdina, mi incazzo...perchè allora sei cretina...potevi appunto trovarti almeno un uomo speciale no per le tue trombatine extra no?

Io me ne strafrego...
Ho sempre i fatti fatti dalla mia.
Questi contano.
A parole siamo bravi tutti.
Appunto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà è che ad un tradimento si dovrebbe reagire sempre e soltanto in un solo modo, con il dito indice che indica la porta...che può essere per un tempo determinato o per sempre. Poi che non succede sempre è grasso che cola per i traditori, ma il vero metodo buono per trattare questo male è fare così, a prescindere da  tutto e da tutti.
> Io prima di questo ultimo tradimento non avrei agito in questo modo, ero comprensivo, ma adesso ho imparato che il prossimo tradimento verrà salutato in questo modo...se la casa è mia.


Mio caro...se non hai niente da perdere perchè no?
Appunto se la casa è tua...appunto...
Ma se la casa è sua ed è lei che magari pulisce tuo culetto...ci pensi due volte a puntare il dito...
Una compagna non è certo la tua serva eh?
Una colf succhiaccazzi eh?
é una persona...ok?


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

a dire il vero deve anche fare comprrendere di essere lei stessa una merdaccia alla grande. Ma quando mai un traditore penserà di se di essere come Fantocci?


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Conte, una traditrice è una succhiacazzi peer usare un tuo termine. la  mia compagna no, ma le mie ex traditrici sono solo quello.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cacchio no Daniele, sapere che la mia donna mi avrebbe messo le corna con una merdina, con uno che vale poco, mi farebbe incacchiare come una biscia finlandese. E cavolo, se proprio devi trovatene uno meglio, il contrario  mi farebbe convincere di esseremi messo insieme a una deficiente....


Qua la mano...Tubarao Meravigliao...
Io so cosa senti dentro quando vedi la donna che ami appunto scegliere una merda al posto tuo...la disprezzi come non mai.
Disprezzo.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, una traditrice è una succhiacazzi peer usare un tuo termine. la  mia compagna no, ma le mie ex traidtrici sono solo quello.


Come va ora?
parlaci della tua compagna...
Ho 43 anni e non ho ancora deciso chi sarà la mia compagna.
Dopo i 50...calo l'asso.


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2010)

Con la mia compagna va bene eccome, abbiamo festeggiato l'anniversario alla grande. Ma voglio darle di più e per farlo devo far affondare una persona, in fondo per il bene di una faccio del male all'altra, direi che è uno scambio interessante e praticabile.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con la mia compagna va bene eccome, abbiamo festeggiato l'anniversario alla grande. Ma voglio darle di più e per farlo devo far affondare una persona, in fondo per il bene di una faccio del male all'altra, direi che è uno scambio interessante e praticabile.


Sei proprio piccolo piccolo di animo...
Non penso che la tua compagna abbia bisogno di questo eh?


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tradire e' un atto di _NON amore_, e su questo non ci piove  ... che poi ognuno cerca/trova una scusante/giustificazione/scappatoia, e' un'altra cosa.


Mah io non sarei così categorica. Secondo me è semplicemente un modo di rimettersi in discussione e di rimettere in discussione il rapporto che si ha. Infantile se vuoi, ma umano.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Mah io non sarei così categorica. Secondo me è semplicemente un modo di rimettersi in discussione e di rimettere in discussione il rapporto che si ha. Infantile se vuoi, ma umano.


i casi della vita e le dinamiche sono moltissime...
Ok, fu un tradimento...
ma come potevo non farlo?
Senti sono a pezzi, ho la morte nel cuore, ti prego dammi un po di calore...
Potevo rifiutarmi?


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> i casi della vita e le dinamiche sono moltissime...
> Ok, fu un tradimento...
> ma come potevo non farlo?
> *Senti sono a pezzi, ho la morte nel cuore, ti prego dammi un po di calore...*
> *Potevo rifiutarmi?*


Sì.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Sì.


No.
A tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> A tutto c'è un limite.


No scusa, ti chiedono calore e dai sesso? Si può dare calore anche in altro modo. Sempre premettendo che se non resisto alle richieste di aiuto (in quel senso) forse dovrei riflettere sul perchè non resisto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa, ti chiedono calore e dai sesso? Si può dare calore anche in altro modo. Sempre premettendo che se non resisto alle richieste di aiuto (in quel senso) forse dovrei riflettere sul perchè non resisto.


No ascolta quella fu una situazione particolare ed estrema...vissuta in un certo modo...cioè ehm...il sesso...come dire...ehm...fu la conseguenza della tenerezza...ho sempre sta cazzo di tenerezza che cammina avanti alla lussuria io...XD.
Uhm di certe cose dovreste parlarne con biondina...


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Mah io non sarei così categorica. Secondo me è semplicemente un modo di rimettersi in discussione e di rimettere in discussione il rapporto che si ha. Infantile se vuoi, ma umano.



Opinioni, tu sai cosa penso e dico delle opinioni  :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (26 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembra del tutto normale la gelosia per un marito che ancora ami , anzi i più gelosi sono coloro i quali conosco il meccanismo .
> sarebbe  molto meno accettabile che non ci fosse da parte tua la volontà di capirlo perché vorrebbe  dire che hai scritto pagine e pagine che non hanno senso nel tentativo di comunicare che sbandare non è difficile; rimane il fatto che lui conosce un'altra farfalla rispetto a quella che ha vissuto momenti con un altro ed è quasi una forzata  realtà parallela perché parlare sarebbe il suicidio del vostro matrimonio.
> paghi a caro prezzo questo tuo momento ma è probabile che dal tuo punto di vista ne sia valsa la pena


Quello che mi è successo invece mi ha fatto un po' rivedere tutte le mie convinzioni e i miei valori, quello che provo. La coppia, il matrimonio, il tradimento, la gelosia.
Se fino a poco tempo fa mi fosse accaduto di essere tradita avrei reagito in modo molto diverso da come reagirei ora. Probabilmente all'inizio sarebbe un grosso colpo, ma dopo quello che sto vivendo io da questa parte lo affronterei dopo in maniera completamente diversa, indipendentemente dalla scelta successiva di continuare o separarmi.


----------



## Sabina (26 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io da una parte sono "fiducioso": il tradimento presenta sempre il conto presto o tardi. Solo in quel momento si potranno tirare le somme sul "ne è valsa la pena oppure no".


La pena ne sarà sempre valsa per me... ho messo sul piatto della bilancia il rischio di perdere tutto... anzi diciamo che ero partita quasi con l'idea di lasciare tutto, rivedendomi pian piano col tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che mi è successo invece mi ha fatto un po' rivedere tutte le mie convinzioni e i miei valori, quello che provo. La coppia, il matrimonio, il tradimento, la gelosia.
> Se fino a poco tempo fa mi fosse accaduto di essere tradita avrei reagito in modo molto diverso da come reagirei ora. Probabilmente all'inizio sarebbe un grosso colpo, ma dopo quello che sto vivendo io da questa parte lo affronterei dopo in maniera completamente diversa, indipendentemente dalla scelta successiva di continuare o separarmi.


Mia cara Sabina...
Io oserei dirti...convinzioni o partiti presi?
Quante volte nella vita ho chiesto: perchè? Ma mi sta bene questo? Lo devo accettare o subire? 
E le grandi scienziate, le donne fatte...si incazzavano...ma senti che domande si fa questo: non c'è un perchè: è così e basta.
Invece scopriamo che i valori non sono assoluti, ma relativi. Ci servono come fari per andare avanti in certe situazioni. Essi possono essere cose positive in certe situazioni e negative in altri. Ma posso garantirti che anche la tua esperienza di amore parallelo, verrà ridimensionata nel tempo.
Ed eccoci qui, con i chiaroscuri...arrivano giorni in cui ti dici..Basta mollo tutto e faccio un 48, ad altri giorni in cui ti dici...meglio starsene cheta e buona che ho marito e figli.
In te io vedo solo il conflitto tra l'immaginario di una situazione e il reale vissuto. Il reale vissuto è sempre una storia particolare e a parte, non confrontabile con altre.
Io non posso dirti...se tuo marito ti tradisce e proverai il colossale dolore da tradimento sono qui, ma casomai dirti, se la cosa salta fuori, preparati...sarà dura. Ma la si affronta.

Poi senti...
Un conto è quello che sognamo di vivere...un conto è quello che ci tocca vivere...


----------



## Sabina (26 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> è che a volte leggo certe cose e mi fanno male. cerco di capire e di aprire la mente il più possibile, ma ogni tanto mi devo fermare, non ce la faccio.
> poi magari a mente fredda riesco ad analizzare e a formulare un ragionamento più sensato. sono un po' emotiva
> capisco se hai fatto togliere il 3d, a volte mi vado a rileggere alcuni vecchi post per capire meglio le situazioni, per esempio in quello originale di Sabina ci sono molti spunti.
> 
> ...


Non è facile spiegare in pochi post una vita, cercando di non esporsi troppo per non essere riconoscibili. Sto insieme da molti anni con mio marito, è una persona che ho conosciuto in una fase particolare della mia vita. Un periodo in cui ero stata lasciata dopo una relazione per me lunga e importante. E' stato un amore dolce, sicuro... non di quelli travolgenti a cui io ero abituata. Mi sono lasciata vivere in questa storia senza molte aspettative, poiché eravamo molto diversi in moltissime cose, specialmente per ciò che riguarda l'ambito culturale, cosa della quale comunque non davo eccessivo peso visto che poi ho continuato a frequentarlo. Dopo diversi anni, dopo la mia laurea, ho avuto una forte crisi in tutti gli ambiti. Mi sono anche innamorata di un altro. Ho lasciato il mio compagno per vivere la storia con l'altro, che però non si è concretizzata per sua volontà. Nel frattempo il mio ex per sua scelta (diciamo pure che era molto dipendente da me) ha continuato a mantenere i contatti con me e dopo alcuni mesi abbiamo ripreso a rifrequentarci e siamo ritornati insieme. Ci siamo sposati alcuni anni dopo. Tante cose ci uniscono oltre ai figli, gioie e tante dure prove che la vita ci ha presentato e che abbiamo affrontato insieme, uniti. Siamo un sostegno l'uno per l'altro. E' stato tutto sempre tranquillo... fino a qualche mese fa.
Come ho già detto in altri post sono andata in crisi ancora.. mi sembra quasi di aver vissuto una vita volando basso invece di spiccare il volo. Un lavoro sicuro perché necessario per la famiglia (e sotterrate tutte le mie aspirazioni), un amore tranquillo così sarei stata sicura di non soffrire più per amore (in passato tutte le storie più complicate sembrava dovessero arrivare a me). Chiaro che questo ora lo scrivo, ma mentre lo vivevo non ne ero consapevole proprio così chiaramente.
E' come se fossi "esplosa", come se iniziassi a vivere di nuovo... ma non posso.
Non posso "buttare via" una famiglia serena, che amo, un marito che comunque amo come ho amato in tutti questi anni. Ma non voglio neanche rinunciare a vivere questa parte di me, perché se la riseppellissi ora sarebbe come rinunciare ad una parte di me e non sarei felice. Credete che sia facile vivere così? Voler volare via e dover restare qui? Per un volo che magari poi si rivelerebbe magari il volo di Icaro? Come potrebbe essere la mia vita con il mio amante? Non è che posso fare le valigie e sparire con lui. Ci sono i figli, i problemi della vita di tutti i giorni di 2 persone. Sono una vigliacca? Allora probabilmente quello per l'amante non è amore? Non è solo passione... mi sento compresa in cose che nessuno ha mai compreso. Sento di voler dare indipendentemente da quello che ricevo.

Con questo riduttivo resoconto non voglio giustificarmi, non credo che quello che sto facendo possa esserlo, non mi giustifico io e non mi interessa che siano gli altri a farlo. Tanto meno non è mio desiderio autoassolvermi. 
IO STO TRADENDO UN UOMO BUONO, CHE MI VUOLE BENE E CHE NON LO MERITA. Chissà potrei essere stata tradita a mia volta e non saperlo... questo psicologicamente mi porterebbe molto sollievo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non è facile spiegare in pochi post una vita, cercando di non esporsi troppo per non essere riconoscibili. Sto insieme da molti anni con mio marito, è una persona che ho conosciuto in una fase particolare della mia vita. Un periodo in cui ero stata lasciata dopo una relazione per me lunga e importante. E' stato un amore dolce, sicuro... non di quelli travolgenti a cui io ero abituata. Mi sono lasciata vivere in questa storia senza molte aspettative, poiché eravamo molto diversi in moltissime cose, specialmente per ciò che riguarda l'ambito culturale, cosa della quale comunque non davo eccessivo peso visto che poi ho continuato a frequentarlo. Dopo diversi anni, dopo la mia laurea, ho avuto una forte crisi in tutti gli ambiti. Mi sono anche innamorata di un altro. Ho lasciato il mio compagno per vivere la storia con l'altro, che però non si è concretizzata per sua volontà. Nel frattempo il mio ex per sua scelta (diciamo pure che era molto dipendente da me) ha continuato a mantenere i contatti con me e dopo alcuni mesi abbiamo ripreso a rifrequentarci e siamo ritornati insieme. Ci siamo sposati alcuni anni dopo. Tante cose ci uniscono oltre ai figli, gioie e tante dure prove che la vita ci ha presentato e che abbiamo affrontato insieme, uniti. Siamo un sostegno l'uno per l'altro. E' stato tutto sempre tranquillo... fino a qualche mese fa.
> Come ho già detto in altri post sono andata in crisi ancora.. mi sembra quasi di aver vissuto una vita volando basso invece di spiccare il volo. Un lavoro sicuro perché necessario per la famiglia (e sotterrate tutte le mie aspirazioni), un amore tranquillo così sarei stata sicura di non soffrire più per amore (in passato tutte le storie più complicate sembrava dovessero arrivare a me). Chiaro che questo ora lo scrivo, ma mentre lo vivevo non ne ero consapevole proprio così chiaramente.
> E' come se fossi "esplosa", come se iniziassi a vivere di nuovo... ma non posso.
> Non posso "buttare via" una famiglia serena, che amo, un marito che comunque amo come ho amato in tutti questi anni. Ma non voglio neanche rinunciare a vivere questa parte di me, perché se la riseppellissi ora sarebbe come rinunciare ad una parte di me e non sarei felice. Credete che sia facile vivere così? Voler volare via e dover restare qui? Per un volo che magari poi si rivelerebbe magari il volo di Icaro? Come potrebbe essere la mia vita con il mio amante? Non è che posso fare le valigie e sparire con lui. Ci sono i figli, i problemi della vita di tutti i giorni di 2 persone. Sono una vigliacca? Allora probabilmente quello per l'amante non è amore? Non è solo passione... mi sento compresa in cose che nessuno ha mai compreso. Sento di voler dare indipendentemente da quello che ricevo.
> ...


In rosso tutte le analogie con la mia vita.
Ma lascia perdere che lo stai tradendo no?
In fondo stai solo facendo un tuo percorso conoscitivo, te lo ripeto: vediamo i scenari ipotetici, facciamo finta che sia un tunnel...
A) Tuo marito scopre che non sei santarellina e ti fanculizza.
B) Tu scopri che anche il tuo amante, fuori da una certa sfera non è niente di speciale e ti stanchi.
c) Te e il tuo amante provate a volare e iniziate ad andare in conflitto.
D) Tu finisci il tuo percorso e ti dici...ok, mi rassegno, amen, la mia vita è qui con mio marito e i miei figli.

Sono tante le opzioni.
L'unica cosa: Non abbandonare la tua famiglia. QUesto no.
Ho poco rispetto per le donne che fanno questo.


----------



## Sabina (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In rosso tutte le analogie con la mia vita.
> Ma lascia perdere che lo stai tradendo no?
> In fondo stai solo facendo un tuo percorso conoscitivo, te lo ripeto: vediamo i scenari ipotetici, facciamo finta che sia un tunnel...
> A) Tuo marito scopre che non sei santarellina e ti fanculizza.
> ...


----------



## fatata56 (26 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In rosso tutte le analogie con la mia vita.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In rosso tutte le analogie con la mia vita.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sabina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Sabi,
> ...


----------



## fatata56 (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sabina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non so come ragiona una donna, ma ti posso dire da maschio...ehm...ne ho visti troppi fanculizzati dalla moglie e poi scaricati anche dall'amante. Io quella volta non me la sono sentita di abbandonare la via maestra per l'incerto.
> ...


----------



## Sabina (26 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sabina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non so come ragiona una donna, ma ti posso dire da maschio...ehm...ne ho visti troppi fanculizzati dalla moglie e poi scaricati anche dall'amante. Io quella volta non me la sono sentita di abbandonare la via maestra per l'incerto.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ok, divresti screditare lui davanti a tuo marito, farlo sembrare quanto più merdina rispetto a lui per almeno lenire il dolore. Se solo sapesse che persino lo stimi sarebbe ancora peggio. Perchè? ma lo sai che caduta per la propria stima un tradimento? Viene naturale pensare "l'altro è meglio di me" e quindi il traditore ha il dovere di mettere in chiaro che l'altro vale poco, vale meno, era solo un errore, un pene con un uomo intorno, una cosa di poco conto in tutto il resto.


Mai pensato ne tantomeno detto che lui era meglio di mio marito quindi non avrei motivo per dirglielo.
Ma lo stimo e questo non lo negherò mai e non lo sminuirò nè agli occhi suoi nè a quelli di nessun altro


----------



## Daniele (27 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai pensato ne tantomeno detto che lui era meglio di mio marito quindi non avrei motivo per dirglielo.
> Ma lo stimo e questo non lo negherò mai e non lo sminuirò nè agli occhi suoi nè a quelli di nessun altro


Ed invece se venissi scoperta dovrai decidere o di sminuirlo o di fare del male a tuo marito, in quel momento lui non capirebbe e sinceramente il dolore che provi per lui, quello già sarebbe la prova che deve fanculizzarti e cacciare fuori di casa e questo lo sai anche tu. Umanamente comprensibile il tuo dolore, ma nel momento del dolore di un altro a cui tu hai fatto del male devi saper agire rinnegando anche te stessa pur di fargli del bene, perchè ti ricordo che la colpa del dolore che potrebbe avere lui è legata alla tua zoccolaggine (scusa il termine ma è il dato di fatto evidente e bisogna usare le parole che sono vere e non quelle che sono belle).
Se non sei disposta a fare di tutto per tuo marito allora rivedi le tue idee di amarlo, tu non lo ami ma provi solo un poco di affetto, quindi lo hai tradito forse perchè non lo hai mai amato.
Pensaci bene, io sono convinto che tu abbia provato solo affetto misto ad un poco di attrazione per tuo marito, che non abbia provato mai poco di più ed il tuo profondo egoismo nel voer difendere una cosa sporca ed orribile ne è la prova sincera.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Novembre 2010)

Daniele, te lo ripeto fino alla noia: la vita non è in bianco e nero. Ci sono mille sfumature nelle persone e nelle scelte che esse fanno. Tu non sei un Dio, e non puoi arrogarti questa capacità di giudizio assoluto.



Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece se venissi scoperta dovrai decidere o di sminuirlo o di fare del male a tuo marito, in quel momento lui non capirebbe e sinceramente il dolore che provi per lui, quello già sarebbe la prova che deve fanculizzarti e cacciare fuori di casa e questo lo sai anche tu. Umanamente comprensibile il tuo dolore, ma nel momento del dolore di un altro a cui tu hai fatto del male devi saper agire rinnegando anche te stessa pur di fargli del bene, perchè ti ricordo che la colpa del dolore che potrebbe avere lui è legata alla tua zoccolaggine (scusa il termine ma è il dato di fatto evidente e bisogna usare le parole che sono vere e non quelle che sono belle).
> Se non sei disposta a fare di tutto per tuo marito allora rivedi le tue idee di amarlo, tu non lo ami ma provi solo un poco di affetto, quindi lo hai tradito forse perchè non lo hai mai amato.
> Pensaci bene, io sono convinto che tu abbia provato solo affetto misto ad un poco di attrazione per tuo marito, che non abbia provato mai poco di più ed il tuo profondo egoismo nel voer difendere una cosa sporca ed orribile ne è la prova sincera.


----------



## Daniele (27 Novembre 2010)

Ettore, io ho subito la onestà che segue la disonestà! Sinceramente ea meglio un poco di sana disonestà verso l'altro e sarei vissuto meglio con delle mie illusioni, perchè a volte queste ultime sono quelle che ci concedono di vivere. Non capisco questo bisogno di onestà dentro una situazione zozza e brutta come un tradimento, non la vedo, chi tradisce deve mettere in conto che non solo perderà tutto, ma dovrà dare una mano a quel povero Cristo che ha distrutto. 
Mentre in questo forum vedo una zoccolaggine aumentante, amanti con una cultura pari al niente nonostante le lauree in Scienze della sodomia ed incapaci di discernere almeno quello che sono davvero, delle personcine che valgono molto ma molto meno della pupù che essi stessi fanno. Onestà, la vogliono ed io la dò senza alcuna remora, i miei giudizi se fossero quelli della società comune sarebbero in grado di ostracizzare queste persone cancerose per la società stesse, eliminarle dalla vita comune mantenendole dentro, distruggendo rapporti sociali validi perchè persone invalide. Un conto è sbagliare, ma, merda, manco un minimo di dignità a chi hanno ferito davvero è incredibile.
Persone che tradiscono per tempi lunghi raccontantosi storie incredibili, persone che dicono che vogliono vivere tutto, che se lo meritano, mentre secondo me meriterebbero solo un colpo in testa al posto di persone innocenti che hanno perso la vita. Cosa merita chi fa del male in qualunque forma sia? Non merita nulla e di certo non merita felicità. Ma la nostra società premia gli stronzi e punisce chi è onesto, come distruggere questo andazzo? Semplicemente chi tradisce non è una persona che sbaglia o un valido che ce la fa, è uno stronzone, coglione e probabilmente ha un difetto mentale che andrebbe curato, una falla di sistema.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Novembre 2010)

Carissimo Daniele, ti parlo come un fratello.
L'animo umano è meno serio di quanto tu creda. La tua posizione intransigente va smussata. Ma solo perchè il tuo riferimento umano è una realtà che non esiste. E qualora tu sia così, ti prego, cambia. Prenditi meno sul serio.
Un abbraccio

Ettore



Daniele ha detto:


> Ettore, io ho subito la onestà che segue la disonestà! Sinceramente ea meglio un poco di sana disonestà verso l'altro e sarei vissuto meglio con delle mie illusioni, perchè a volte queste ultime sono quelle che ci concedono di vivere. Non capisco questo bisogno di onestà dentro una situazione zozza e brutta come un tradimento, non la vedo, chi tradisce deve mettere in conto che non solo perderà tutto, ma dovrà dare una mano a quel povero Cristo che ha distrutto.
> Mentre in questo forum vedo una zoccolaggine aumentante, amanti con una cultura pari al niente nonostante le lauree in Scienze della sodomia ed incapaci di discernere almeno quello che sono davvero, delle personcine che valgono molto ma molto meno della pupù che essi stessi fanno. Onestà, la vogliono ed io la dò senza alcuna remora, i miei giudizi se fossero quelli della società comune sarebbero in grado di ostracizzare queste persone cancerose per la società stesse, eliminarle dalla vita comune mantenendole dentro, distruggendo rapporti sociali validi perchè persone invalide. Un conto è sbagliare, ma, merda, manco un minimo di dignità a chi hanno ferito davvero è incredibile.
> Persone che tradiscono per tempi lunghi raccontantosi storie incredibili, persone che dicono che vogliono vivere tutto, che se lo meritano, mentre secondo me meriterebbero solo un colpo in testa al posto di persone innocenti che hanno perso la vita. Cosa merita chi fa del male in qualunque forma sia? Non merita nulla e di certo non merita felicità. Ma la nostra società premia gli stronzi e punisce chi è onesto, come distruggere questo andazzo? Semplicemente chi tradisce non è una persona che sbaglia o un valido che ce la fa, è uno stronzone, coglione e probabilmente ha un difetto mentale che andrebbe curato, una falla di sistema.


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2010)

Ragazzi...potreste aggiustare i quote?? Non si capisce nulla...
 Basta sostituire i nomi dopo =...


----------



## Daniele (27 Novembre 2010)

Sulle cose serie sono serio, i criminali per me sono criminali e come tale vanno ostracizzati fino a prova contraria. Criminale per me è chi compie azione a danno di uno per bene proprio, non chi commette reato per lo stato delle banane. Se fossi più buono con chi buono non è per nulla sarebbe solo per vantaggio personale, se tutti fossero più comprensivi con chi tradisce si sarebbe comunque assolti per un atto sbagliato futuro, sarebbe il pararmi il culo se sbagliassi. Ma siccome sono convinto che se sbaglio io devo pagare e l'ho sempre fatto, questa necessità di buonismo ed assoluzione delle persone in torto la trovo solo una buona cosa per chi vuole sbagliare. Chi sbaglia deve redimersi, c'è poco da fare ed il modo in cui farlo in casi, in cui come questi la legge non conta, è a deciderlo chi ha subito il danno. C'è chi perdonerà, perchè ha da perdere più se l'altro molla, c'è chi fa i famosi sacconi e butta fuori di casa il partner fedifrago perchè è giusto buttare via i materiali fallati, c'è chi cercherà di ricucire anche se non ne avrebbe davvero vantaggio visto i danni che farà il traditore scoperto (perchè il traditore scoperto continua a fare danni con il suo atteggiamento di merda).
Io non sono intransigente, ma pretendo da chi entra in contatto con me e vuole farlo serietà e rispetto ed una delle cose a cui guardo è il passato,s e una persona ha tradito in passato dimostra di essere una persona per cui il rispetto vale pochissimo, persona che non sa darlo anche se dimostra il contrario e quindi deve andarsene via.
Preferisco contatti con persone belle che contatti soddisfacenti con persone brutte.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sulle cose serie sono serio, i criminali per me sono criminali e come tale vanno ostracizzati fino a prova contraria. Criminale per me è chi compie azione a danno di uno per bene proprio, non chi commette reato per lo stato delle banane. Se fossi più buono con chi buono non è per nulla sarebbe solo per vantaggio personale, se tutti fossero più comprensivi con chi tradisce si sarebbe comunque assolti per un atto sbagliato futuro, sarebbe il pararmi il culo se sbagliassi. Ma siccome sono convinto che se sbaglio io devo pagare e l'ho sempre fatto, questa necessità di buonismo ed assoluzione delle persone in torto la trovo solo una buona cosa per chi vuole sbagliare. Chi sbaglia deve redimersi, c'è poco da fare ed il modo in cui farlo in casi, in cui come questi la legge non conta, è a deciderlo chi ha subito il danno. C'è chi perdonerà, perchè ha da perdere più se l'altro molla, c'è chi fa i famosi sacconi e butta fuori di casa il partner fedifrago perchè è giusto buttare via i materiali fallati, c'è chi cercherà di ricucire anche se non ne avrebbe davvero vantaggio visto i danni che farà il traditore scoperto (perchè il traditore scoperto continua a fare danni con il suo atteggiamento di merda).
> Io non sono intransigente, ma pretendo da chi entra in contatto con me e vuole farlo serietà e rispetto ed una delle cose a cui guardo è il passato,s e una persona ha tradito in passato dimostra di essere una persona per cui il rispetto vale pochissimo, persona che non sa darlo anche se dimostra il contrario e quindi deve andarsene via.
> Preferisco contatti con persone belle che contatti soddisfacenti con persone brutte.


Io son stato sia tradito che traditore.
Son stato perdonato ed ho perdonato.

Son bello o brutto, Daniele caro ?


----------



## MK (27 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'unica cosa: Non abbandonare la tua famiglia. QUesto no.
> Ho poco rispetto per le donne che fanno questo.


 
Cosa intendi per abbandonare la famiglia?


----------



## MK (27 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se qualcosa andasse storto non penso che ricrerei un'altra famiglia con un altro. Ho i miei bambini. Ci si può frequentare anche restando in case separate.
> Non so, penso che un matrimonio basti e avanzi.. intendo la fatica di costruire, di venirsi incontro. Sono felice della mia famiglia attuale, ma se qualcosa dovesse andare storto penso che la mia vita prenderebbe una strada diversa... nuova. Questa l'ho già percorsa


 
:up: sei già molto avanti sul percorso, molto avanti...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece se venissi scoperta dovrai decidere o di sminuirlo o di fare del male a tuo marito, in quel momento lui non capirebbe e sinceramente il dolore che provi per lui, quello già sarebbe la prova che deve fanculizzarti e cacciare fuori di casa e questo lo sai anche tu. Umanamente comprensibile il tuo dolore, ma nel momento del dolore di un altro a cui tu hai fatto del male devi saper agire rinnegando anche te stessa pur di fargli del bene, perchè ti ricordo che la colpa del dolore che potrebbe avere lui è legata alla tua zoccolaggine (scusa il termine ma è il dato di fatto evidente e bisogna usare le parole che sono vere e non quelle che sono belle).
> Se non sei disposta a fare di tutto per tuo marito allora rivedi le tue idee di amarlo, tu non lo ami ma provi solo un poco di affetto, quindi lo hai tradito forse perchè non lo hai mai amato.
> Pensaci bene, io sono convinto che tu abbia provato solo affetto misto ad un poco di attrazione per tuo marito, che non abbia provato mai poco di più ed il tuo profondo egoismo nel voer difendere una cosa sporca ed orribile ne è la prova sincera.


 
Il giorno che penserò di non amare più mio marito prenderò la porta e me ne andrò. Non avrei motivo per restare con lui.
Sai come la penso, ne discutiamo da mesi. Se lui scoprisse ammetterò il tradimento, farò di tutto per ottenere il suo perdono, se così non sarà accetterò la sua decisione pur soffrendone.
Ma allo stesso tempo farò di tutto perchè non scopra con chi e mai e poi mai, proprio adesso farò qualcosa per creare ulteriore dolore all'altra famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per abbandonare la famiglia?


Storie come quella di Ellina.
Per me è come essere al posto di comando, capisci?
Posso anche lasciare il pilota automatico di quando in quando...
Intendo quelli che prendono su baracca a burattini, fanno quattro valige e se ne vanno. E in quei casi mi dico, per fortuna ci sono leggi che tutelano. 
Intendo sparire.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Storie come quella di Ellina.
> Per me è come essere al posto di comando, capisci?
> Posso anche lasciare il pilota automatico di quando in quando...
> Intendo quelli che prendono su baracca a burattini, fanno quattro valige e se ne vanno. E in quei casi mi dico, per fortuna ci sono leggi che tutelano.
> Intendo sparire.


Si può decidere di andarsene ma allo stesso tempo tenere fede alle proprie responsabilità. Non lo vedo così complicato.


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Daniele, te lo ripeto fino alla noia: la vita non è in bianco e nero. *Ci sono mille sfumature nelle persone e nelle scelte che esse fanno*. Tu non sei un Dio, e non puoi arrogarti questa capacità di giudizio assoluto.


Non c'e' bisogno di essere Dio per capire che l'inganno e' un atto disonesto verso chi ci ripone fiducia.
Sulle sfumature che circondano la nostra vita e ci mettono in contraddizione,
sono purtroppo daccordo, prendendo atto che non e' tutto o bianco o nero.
Io stranamente, pur essendo stato tradito,
pur non accettando di tradire o essere tradito,
inizio a vedere il tradimento come la conferma che non siamo esseri assoluti l'un per l'altro, quindi purtroppo o per fortuna, *la maggior parte delle volte* "sostituibili".
Ma di una cosa sono certo, cioe' che ognuno di noi e' *unico*, davvero unico,
e che per quanto si sia sostituibili, non si puo' trovare qualcuno uguale a noi (nelle qualita' e nei difetti).
io pur avendo avuto la conferma di essere sostituibile, 
so' di essere unico nel mio modo di vivere la vita di coppia e di dare alla mia compagna tutta la mia unicita' come nessun altro potrebbe dare.

Continuo comunque a disapprovare il tradimento tranne quando e' reciproco o consenziente.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Novembre 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno di essere Dio per capire che l'inganno e' un atto disonesto verso chi ci ripone fiducia.
> Sulle sfumature che circondano la nostra vita e ci mettono in contraddizione,
> sono purtroppo daccordo, prendendo atto che non e' tutto o bianco o nero.
> Io stranamente, pur essendo stato tradito,
> ...


Anche io disapprovo il tradimento, non ne tesso mica le lodi, neh ?

Solo, dico, può succedere..... E', purtroppo umano.... E non capita solo di tradire un partner: si può tradire un amico, un giuramento, un ideale...

La coerenza è una forzatura, ma resta desiderabile.


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Anche io disapprovo il tradimento, non ne tesso mica le lodi, neh ?
> 
> Solo, dico, può succedere..... E', purtroppo umano.... E non capita solo di tradire un partner: si può tradire un amico, un giuramento, un ideale...
> 
> La coerenza è una forzatura, ma resta desiderabile.


Si lo so', ne sono consapevole......e' umano e puo' succedere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2010)

*Resta desiderabile...*



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Anche io disapprovo il tradimento, non ne tesso mica le lodi, neh ?
> 
> Solo, dico, può succedere..... E', purtroppo umano.... E non capita solo di tradire un partner: si può tradire un amico, un giuramento, un ideale...
> 
> La coerenza è una forzatura, *ma resta desiderabile*.


...quando la desideriamo.

La coerenza è il nostro ideale e la nostra schiavitù.
Che si debba essere coerenti e che questo sia una cosa buona è una nostra creazione.
In natura infatti esistono comportamenti coerenti e altri totalmente incoerenti.


----------



## Eliade (28 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> *Solo, dico, può succedere.....* E', purtroppo umano.... E non capita solo di tradire un partner: si può tradire un amico, un giuramento, un ideale...
> 
> La coerenza è una forzatura, ma resta desiderabile.


Può succedere che cammini per strada e ti arriva un vaso in testa..
Può succedere che esca in discoteca da solo...alzi troppo il gomito e finisca a letto con una (questo è l'unico tipo di tradimento che Potrei anche perdonare, se confessato subito).
Non capita di civettare con una collega, poi ci portarle il caffè e sca,biarsi sguardi, e poi chattare su fb, e poi....e poi.....e alla fine programmare un incontro fuori orario di lavoro, oppure di andare in viaggio di lavoro insieme.
Questo non succede...Sono scelte ben precise.
Almeno io la penso così.:condom:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...quando la desideriamo.
> 
> La coerenza è il nostro ideale e la nostra schiavitù.
> Che si debba essere coerenti e che questo sia una cosa buona è una nostra creazione.
> In natura infatti esistono comportamenti coerenti e altri totalmente incoerenti.


...


----------



## oceansize (28 Novembre 2010)

vabbè ma allora così si giustifica ogni cosa. ok anche io penso che la coerenza sia sopravvalutata, ma non si può generalizzare. 
se prometti qualcosa a qualcuno e poi ti rimangi la parola puoi dire che non credi nella coerenza, però rimani un falso.  
cioè magari non hai promesso chissà che, però lo  hai fatto verso un'altra persona. 
è qui che sta la differenza.



edit: scritto in contemporanea con ettore, praticamente la stessa cosa


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Può succedere che cammini per strada e ti arriva un vaso in testa..
> Può succedere che esca in discoteca da solo...alzi troppo il gomito e finisca a letto con una (questo è l'unico tipo di tradimento che Potrei anche perdonare, se confessato subito).
> Non capita di civettare con una collega, poi ci portarle il caffè e sca,biarsi sguardi, e poi chattare su fb, e poi....e poi.....e alla fine programmare un incontro fuori orario di lavoro, oppure di andare in viaggio di lavoro insieme.
> Questo non succede...Sono scelte ben precise.
> Almeno io la penso così.:condom:


..


----------



## oceansize (28 Novembre 2010)

parlando di coerenza. ognuno è coerente con se stesso. e l'incoerenza per me è la prima forma di coerenza.
cioè bisogna avere anche il coraggio di evolversi e cambiare restando fedeli a se stessi.
un esempio terra terra, io odio il colore marrone per i vestiti, non ho neanche una borsa o una giacca di questo colore, niente. e lo scarto a priori quando faccio compere.
se però dovessi trovare un giorno una cosa che mi piace da matti  ma marrone, sarebbe stupido non prenderla solo perché c'ho questa fissa. la comprerei e sarei incoerente con il mio gusto solito, ma coerente con quello che voglio fare e mi fa star bene in quel momento.

ecco stessa cosa può succedere con un tradimento, è questo che si intende qui dentro ultimamente giusto?

beh io non voglio farlo, non voglio arrivare al punto di fregarmene totalmente. e non è per partito preso e per ottusità, ma perché so come ci si sente ad essere ingannati e davvero dovrei essere un'altra me per fregarmene totalmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Può succedere che cammini per strada e ti arriva un vaso in testa..
> *Può succedere che esca in discoteca da solo...alzi troppo il gomito e finisca a letto con una (questo è l'unico tipo di tradimento che Potrei anche perdonare, se confessato subito).*
> Non capita di civettare con una collega, poi ci portarle il caffè e sca,biarsi sguardi, e poi chattare su fb, e poi....e poi.....e alla fine programmare un incontro fuori orario di lavoro, oppure di andare in viaggio di lavoro insieme.
> Questo non succede...Sono scelte ben precise.
> Almeno io la penso così.:condom:


Io no, è imperdonabile non sapere ciò che si fa.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> parlando di coerenza. ognuno è coerente con se stesso. e l'incoerenza per me è la prima forma di coerenza.
> cioè bisogna avere anche il coraggio di evolversi e cambiare restando fedeli a se stessi.
> un esempio terra terra, io odio il colore marrone per i vestiti, non ho neanche una borsa o una giacca di questo colore, niente. e lo scarto a priori quando faccio compere.
> se però dovessi trovare un giorno una cosa che mi piace da matti ma marrone, sarebbe stupido non prenderla solo perché c'ho questa fissa. la comprerei e sarei incoerente con il mio gusto solito, ma coerente con quello che voglio fare e mi fa star bene in quel momento.
> ...


.


----------



## oceansize (28 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento, è solo questione di fasi della vita.....


sì mi rendo conto, in ogni caso spero di riuscire ad essere sempre "in me" e non raccontarmela troppo.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> sì mi rendo conto, in ogni caso spero di riuscire ad essere sempre "in me" e non raccontarmela troppo.


.


----------



## oceansize (29 Novembre 2010)

appunto dico, dipende cosa mi faccia stare bene e se quello che mi fa stare bene mi faccia sentire bene davvero.
se poi per nn rinunciare a una cosa che lì per lì mi fa stare bene mi devo sentire male, non voglio far finta di niente e continuare. ci vorrei pensare un attimo.
ma stiamo parlando di aria fritta mi sa...




Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E a non rinunciare ad un cazzo di niente per nulla e per nessuno....


mi dà l'idea che così però si rimane soli...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> appunto dico, dipende cosa mi faccia stare bene e se quello che mi fa stare bene mi faccia sentire bene davvero.
> se poi per nn rinunciare a una cosa che lì per lì mi fa stare bene mi devo sentire male, non voglio far finta di niente e continuare. ci vorrei pensare un attimo.
> ma stiamo parlando di aria fritta mi sa...
> 
> ...


C'è sempre tempo per restare soli e c'è sempre tempo per cambiare idea.


----------



## oceansize (29 Novembre 2010)

sì ma anche no  
'notte


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> sì ma anche no
> 'notte


'giorno


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...quando la desideriamo.
> 
> La coerenza è il nostro ideale e la nostra schiavitù.
> Che si debba essere coerenti e che questo sia una cosa buona è una nostra creazione.
> *In natura infatti esistono comportamenti coerenti e altri totalmente incoerenti*.


 sì, certo .come esiste il bene e il male, il bello ed il brutto.
per me la coerenza (naturalmente, come per tutto , non esasperata) è un punto di arrivo e un modo di vivere onesto e rispettoso di se stessi e degli altri. 
da sempre è un mio principio di vita e trovo che ,chissà perché , chi maggiormente ne contesta l'esigenza è colui il quale la trova scomoda e piena di doveri e divieti.
posto che è vero che solo i cretini cambiano idea , rimane il fatto che perseguire una trasparenza nella propria condotta , che ci faccia agire come vorremmo facessero gli altri con noi è , per me, un sintomo di maturità .
cosa che apprezziamo tanto quando arriva da comportamenti altrui...sì, dall'esterno la pretendiamo ...però..per noi c'è sempre qualche bell'aforisma che appoggia l'indolenza autoassolvente


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo .come esiste il bene e il male, il bello ed il brutto.
> per me la coerenza (naturalmente, come per tutto , non esasperata) è un punto di arrivo e un modo di vivere onesto e rispettoso di se stessi e degli altri.
> da sempre è un mio principio di vita e trovo che ,chissà perché , chi maggiormente ne contesta l'esigenza è colui il quale la trova scomoda e piena di doveri e divieti.
> posto che è vero che solo i cretini cambiano idea , rimane il fatto che perseguire una trasparenza nella propria condotta , che ci faccia agire come vorremmo facessero gli altri con noi è , per me, un sintomo di maturità .
> cosa che apprezziamo tanto quando arriva da comportamenti altrui...sì, dall'esterno la pretendiamo ...però..per noi c'è sempre qualche bell'aforisma che appoggia l'indolenza autoassolvente



Il problema Minerva è che molti riescono ad essere coerenti con le proprie idee, ma se le loro idee sono strampalate... siamo punto e a capo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema Minerva è che molti riescono ad essere coerenti con le proprie idee, ma se le loro idee sono strampalate... siamo punto e a capo.


Infatti...guarda come va a finire per Justine con tutti i suoi sermoni sulla virtù...un inculon dietro l'altro...
Santo Hobbes prega per me!


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2010)

Chi dice il falso merita il falso. Un traditore merita di essere perdonato con il colteolo tra i denti...di un perdono guerreggiante, di un perdono che gli rompa le palle per tutta la vita, di un perdono che non ammette vie di mezzo. O il traditore rientra nei ranghi buttando via amante come se fosse un kleenex usato (non solo come uso di bambola gonfiabile, ma rinnegare ogni cosa vissuta), oppure è nelle facoltà del tradito non perdonare. Ma siccome chi è falso la vince, il tradito deve dire di perdonare...e dietro le spalle fare in modo di mettere in completa rovina il partner, quando esso non avrà nulla da dubitare. La vendetta va gustata solo se è l'unica  via di uscita, quando diventa tale, marito o moglie, fidanzato o findanzata  loro non contano più nulla, sono solo carne da macello, perchè cari traditi, noi siamo solo carne da macello per i traditori, mettiamocelo ben in testa. Guardiamo Sabina e Fatata, si godono nel fare del male agli altri, non lo dicono, ma il loro piacere sta nel recare un dolore a chi non lo merita e non farglielo sapere.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chi dice il falso merita il falso. Un traditore merita di essere perdonato con il colteolo tra i denti...di un perdono guerreggiante, di un perdono che gli rompa le palle per tutta la vita, di un perdono che non ammette vie di mezzo. O il traditore rientra nei ranghi buttando via amante come se fosse un kleenex usato (non solo come uso di bambola gonfiabile, ma rinnegare ogni cosa vissuta), oppure è nelle facoltà del tradito non perdonare. Ma siccome chi è falso la vince, il tradito deve dire di perdonare...e dietro le spalle fare in modo di mettere in completa rovina il partner, quando esso non avrà nulla da dubitare. La vendetta va gustata solo se è l'unica  via di uscita, quando diventa tale, marito o moglie, fidanzato o findanzata  loro non contano più nulla, sono solo carne da macello, perchè cari traditi, noi siamo solo carne da macello per i traditori, mettiamocelo ben in testa. Guardiamo Sabina e Fatata, si godono nel fare del male agli altri, non lo dicono, ma il loro piacere sta nel recare un dolore a chi non lo merita e non farglielo sapere.


Cazzo anche adolf la pensava così eh?
Siamo Ariani poveri perchè il denaro ce l'hanno tutto in mano i giudei...ecco perchè siamo poveri...e i giudei godono della nostra povertà...
Sei proprio uguale allo zio Adolf...
Anche lui aveva seri problemi irrisolti...
65 milioni di morti per niente!
Identico sputato.


----------



## Sabina (29 Novembre 2010)

*Daniele*

Grazie Daniele per avermi fatto comprendere la mia vena sadica, non ne ero cosciente.
Se sei qui dentro per capire cosa ci sta dalla parte opposta a quella in cui sei stato tu posso dirti solo una cosa: non hai capito un ca..o! Ma proprio niente.


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele per avermi fatto comprendere la mia vena sadica, non ne ero cosciente.
> Se sei qui dentro per capire cosa ci sta dalla parte opposta a quella in cui sei stato tu posso dirti solo una cosa: non hai capito un ca..o! Ma proprio niente.


Però, almeno è valso per me, è vero che senza il gusto del "proibito" una storia extraconiugale perderebbe molto in termini di eccitazione. Una volta capito questo, cioè che l'amante risulta così affascinante perchè irraggiungibile, si è già a metà percorso della guarigione.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Però, almeno è valso per me, è vero che senza il gusto del "proibito" una storia extraconiugale perderebbe molto in termini di eccitazione. Una volta capito questo, cioè che l'amante risulta così affascinante perchè irraggiungibile, si è già a metà percorso della guarigione.


Fidati nel 2010...nn c'è proprio nessun gusto del proibito...anzi il più delle volte ti salta addosso quella noia e quel diniego che...
Ma quale gusto del proibito...
SOno finiti quei tempi...kid.
Ancora bislacche e rassicuranti giustificazioni che si dà il tradito.
Non funziona affatto così.
Magari fosse così elementare e semplice...

Guarda Daniele ha bisogno di pensarla in un certo modo, per non impazzire...


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati nel 2010...nn c'è proprio nessun gusto del proibito...anzi il più delle volte ti salta addosso quella noia e quel diniego che...
> Ma quale gusto del proibito...
> SOno finiti quei tempi...kid.
> Ancora bislacche e rassicuranti giustificazioni che si dà il tradito.
> ...



Non dirmi che ormai la causa è solo la noia, perchè impazzisco pure io.

Che sono tempi difficili per la famiglia ok, ma mi rifiuto di credere che ormai il tradimento venga visto come una semplice scappatella dalla quotidianità.


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2010)

Sabina, se fossi libera con quello sfigatone che ti repui chiamare amante manco ci staresti vicina visto che puzza di cadavere macilento. Ma adesso in una condizione in cui lui è il proibito il suo odore di carne putrescente diventa un profumo stupendo, un qualcosa di molto meglio del migliore profumo...poi gli amanti si lasciano, perchè si scopre che un cadavere in decomposizione permane un cadavere in decomposizione.
Io devo capire i traditori? ma siamo scemi? Io non sono qui per capire delle persone inferiori alla norma del mio gatto, sono qui per aiutare quelli che hanno capito il dolore fatto e non sanno uscirne o chi ha sofferto per il torto subito, ma il capire quegli altri prorpio non ci tengo, non sono ancora così viscido da provarci.


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non dirmi che ormai la causa è solo la noia, perchè impazzisco pure io.
> 
> Che sono tempi difficili per la famiglia ok, ma mi rifiuto di credere che ormai il tradimento venga visto come una semplice scappatella dalla quotidianità.


Kid, da alcuni è vissuto così, ma peerchè sono persone povere di interessi. Tu come me sai bene quale sia la forza del sesso per un uomo (e la deficienza di alcune donne nel credere a delle estreme boiate dette pur di "averla"), sai anche bene che se non si hanno interessi il fringuellino dei paesi bassi inzia a diventare il centro del proprio mondo. Ma le cose possono cambiare ed una persona può imparare e scoprire di avere un cervello...questo mirabile e poco ricordato organo bistrattato a favore del pene e della vagina.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che è vero che solo i cretini cambiano idea , rimane il fatto che perseguire una trasparenza nella propria condotta , che ci faccia agire come vorremmo facessero gli altri con noi è , per me, un sintomo di maturità .
> *cosa che apprezziamo tanto quando arriva da comportamenti altrui...sì, dall'esterno la pretendiamo ...però..per noi c'è sempre qualche bell'aforisma che appoggia l'indolenza autoassolvente*


:up:


----------



## Eliade (29 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io no, è imperdonabile non sapere ciò che si fa.


Eh appunto...se confessasse subito...:condom:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non dirmi che ormai la causa è solo la noia, perchè impazzisco pure io.
> 
> Che sono tempi difficili per la famiglia ok, ma mi rifiuto di credere che ormai il tradimento venga visto come una semplice scappatella dalla quotidianità.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
Non è neanche per noia...
Amico mio...
é che: lo spirito è debole e la carne è inferma.
Uomini e donne oggi conoscono una promiscuità che ai miei tempi era appannaggio solo della vita di corte eh?

Le donne non sono più a casa a far la calzetta.
Escono e vanno al lavoro.

Senti io a Rothenburg al museo delle torture ho visto con i miei occhi le famose cinture di castità in ferro...e quelle de luxe avevano anche i cuoricini intarsiati...non oso pensare alle infezioni che si procuravano le donne...

Mio nonno mi insegnava...
Non fare certe cose con la moglie, che poi ci prende gusto e diventa....capito?

Le tentazioni e le occasioni nel mondo moderno sono enormi rispetto a 50 anni fa...ok?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, se fossi libera con quello sfigatone che ti repui chiamare amante manco ci staresti vicina visto che puzza di cadavere macilento. Ma adesso in una condizione in cui lui è il proibito il suo odore di carne putrescente diventa un profumo stupendo, un qualcosa di molto meglio del migliore profumo...poi gli amanti si lasciano, perchè si scopre che un cadavere in decomposizione permane un cadavere in decomposizione.
> Io devo capire i traditori? ma siamo scemi? Io non sono qui per capire delle persone inferiori alla norma del mio gatto, sono qui per aiutare quelli che hanno capito il dolore fatto e non sanno uscirne o chi ha sofferto per il torto subito, ma il capire quegli altri prorpio non ci tengo, non sono ancora così viscido da provarci.


Cioè in mille modi tu sei qui, per capire te stesso eh?
Non mi pare che i traditi ti seguano...nelle tue farneticazioni...
Sai una cosa? Hai molto da imparare da uomini come Dave.one. E detta da me è il massimo no?


----------



## fatata56 (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, se fossi libera con quello sfigatone che ti repui chiamare amante manco ci staresti vicina visto che puzza di cadavere macilento. Ma adesso in una condizione in cui lui è il proibito il suo odore di carne putrescente diventa un profumo stupendo, un qualcosa di molto meglio del migliore profumo...poi gli amanti si lasciano, perchè si scopre che un cadavere in decomposizione permane un cadavere in decomposizione.
> Io devo capire i traditori? ma siamo scemi? Io non sono qui per capire delle persone inferiori alla norma del mio gatto
> 
> 
> :mummia:


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
> Non è neanche per noia...
> Amico mio...
> é che: lo spirito è debole e la carne è inferma.
> ...


Pinceton, sei di una tristezza disarmante ... hai 21 anni meno di me (se non sbaglio hai 43 anni, giusto?) ma, da come parli/scivi mi sembri un mio bis-nonno cazzarola e, forse manco  ... cerca di dimenticare gli insegnamenti di tuo nonno e parenti vari, scendi nel mondo civile ... tu delle donne non sai e non capisci un cazzo, punto :incazzato:.


PS ma stasera e' la serata delle stronzate  .


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè in mille modi tu sei qui, per capire te stesso eh?
> Non mi pare che i traditi ti seguano...nelle tue farneticazioni...
> Sai una cosa? Hai molto da imparare da uomini come Dave.one. E detta da me è il massimo no?


Le persone come Dave la fanno facile a chi in malafede è per davvero. Io sono solo una persona estremamente più tosta che non perde mai quando sa di avere ragione al 100%...e se dovessi perdere, pazienza, chi mi ha battuto cola a picco con me. Semplice, so che il tradimento è una cosa indegna di essere chiamato di umana volontà, ne ho subiti tanti di più varia natura, oppure se si vuole andare nello specifico solo di due da due donne consecutive, ma permane in me l'idea che un traditore non merita neppure il minimo dei diritti umani...umano non è.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le persone come Dave la fanno facile a chi in malafede è per davvero. Io sono solo una persona estremamente più tosta che non perde mai quando sa di avere ragione al 100%...e se dovessi perdere, pazienza, chi mi ha battuto cola a picco con me. Semplice, so che il tradimento è una cosa indegna di essere chiamato di umana volontà, ne ho subiti tanti di più varia natura, oppure se si vuole andare nello specifico solo di due da due donne consecutive, ma permane in me l'idea che un traditore non merita neppure il minimo dei diritti umani...umano non è.


Invece quell'uomo ha le vere palle che tu non hai.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, sei di una tristezza disarmante ... hai 21 anni meno di me (se non sbaglio hai 43 anni, giusto?) ma, da come parli/scivi mi sembri un mio bis-nonno cazzarola e, forse manco  ... cerca di dimenticare gli insegnamenti di tuo nonno e parenti vari, scendi nel mondo civile ... tu delle donne non sai e non capisci un cazzo, punto :incazzato:.
> 
> 
> PS ma stasera e' la serata delle stronzate  .


Vero...io non c'ero ai tempi di mio nonno...non posso sapere come andassero le cose...
Vero io delle donne non ho mai capito un cazzo...
Loro comunque con me sono buonissime...
SI ostinano a tentare di farmi capire certe cose...


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece quell'uomo ha le vere palle che tu non hai.


Si si, proprio due palle quadrate per saper sopportare quello che dovrebbe essere una norma ormai. Ma tu scordi con chi stai parlando mi sa, scordi seriamente con csa ho dovuto sopportare sulle mie spalle e poi lui ha le pallee. Vedo che il mondo è fatto di pecorelle oggi.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...io non c'ero ai tempi di mio nonno...non posso sapere come andassero le cose...
> Vero io delle donne non ho mai capito un cazzo...
> *Loro comunque con me sono buonissime...*
> SI ostinano a tentare di farmi capire certe cose...



... a me pare che le donne ti usano, fanno i cazzi loro, e chi si e' visto s'e' visto  .


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si, proprio due palle quadrate per saper sopportare quello che dovrebbe essere una norma ormai. Ma tu scordi con chi stai parlando mi sa, scordi seriamente con csa ho dovuto sopportare sulle mie spalle e poi lui ha le pallee. Vedo che il mondo è fatto di pecorelle oggi.



Davide e' una brava pensona, e sa di avere delle responsabilita': I FIGLI ... se non ci fossero stati i figli, sai da quanto tempo sarebbe volato via da quella situazione? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Davide e' una brava pensona, e sa di avere delle responsabilita': I FIGLI ... se non ci fossero stati i figli, sai da quanto tempo sarebbe volato via da quella situazione? :mrgreen:


Ma non sarebbe volato diversamente da come ha fatto, per sua natura, per sua modalità.
Senza figli??? Ecco li se  uno ha le palle sa cosa fare...e dopo ne resterà solo uno...o due se si sono messi daccordo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me pare che le donne ti usano, fanno i cazzi loro, e chi si e' visto s'e' visto  .


Tu dici?
Beh non è che sia spiacevole eh?
Certo che poi chi si è visto s'è visto eh?
é la vita no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si, proprio due palle quadrate per saper sopportare quello che dovrebbe essere una norma ormai. Ma tu scordi con chi stai parlando mi sa, scordi seriamente con csa ho dovuto sopportare sulle mie spalle e poi lui ha le pallee. Vedo che il mondo è fatto di pecorelle oggi.


Sbagliato.
Lui non sopporta.
Lui ha reagito egregiamente alla situazione.
E ha preso in mano le redini della sua vita.
Tu invece? 
Allora cosa dirai?
Non sono riuscito a laurearmi perchè la morosa mi ha tradito?
Ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Beh non è che sia spiacevole eh?
> Certo che poi chi si è visto s'è visto eh?
> é la vita no?



Dipende da con chi te la fai  .


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece quell'uomo ha le vere palle che tu non hai.


 
Non posso non quotarti.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Ma non sarebbe volato diversamente da come ha fatto, per sua natura, per sua modalità*.
> Senza figli??? Ecco li se uno ha le palle sa cosa fare...e dopo ne resterà solo uno...o due se si sono messi daccordo.


Hai ragione e questo gli fa guadagnare ancora più punti e lo allontana ancora di più da te....


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso non quotarti.:up:


Ed io mi accodo, ma sono solo un altro "senza palle" .


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Povero mondoi, fatto di assenteisti multimediali che grandiscono chi lo piglia in culo alla grande. Mi chiedo, ma voi siete dei piglianculo? No, perchè viste le frasi ho capito così! (il termine è stato preso dal film Ali G in the house). Ma si sa, tra simili ci si difende.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le persone come Dave la fanno facile a chi in malafede è per davvero. Io sono solo una persona estremamente più tosta che non perde mai quando sa di avere ragione al 100%...e se dovessi perdere, pazienza, chi mi ha battuto cola a picco con me. Semplice, so che il tradimento è una cosa indegna di essere chiamato di umana volontà, ne ho subiti tanti di più varia natura, oppure se si vuole andare nello specifico solo di due da due donne consecutive, ma permane in me l'idea che un traditore non merita neppure il minimo dei diritti umani...umano non è.



Epperò dopo anni sei qui a dire che la tua vita è finita, rovinata, che non vivi più.

E stai ancora farneticando su quanto_ ti piacerebbe_ rovinare l'altra persona, e non ce la fai.

Complimenti per i successi della tua vita.
Daniele, su, su, visto che così come stai andando adesso non funziona, riprovare la strada del "ora vado avanti con la mia vita e non penso più alle str***e"?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Povero mondoi, fatto di assenteisti multimediali che grandiscono chi lo piglia in culo alla grande. Mi chiedo, ma voi siete dei piglianculo? *No, perchè viste le frasi ho capito così*! (il termine è stato preso dal film Ali G in the house). Ma si sa, tra simili ci si difende.


Bè visto che non capisci mai un c...o non mi stupisco!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Epperò dopo anni sei qui a dire che la tua vita è finita, rovinata, che non vivi più.
> 
> *E stai ancora farneticando su quanto ti piacerebbe rovinare l'altra persona, e non ce la fai.*
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Papero (30 Novembre 2010)

Per gestire le intensità delle emozioni ci vuole il betabloccante  :carneval:

da quando lo prendo tutte le mattine, non ho più quelle palpitazioni  che capitano quando ti succede qualcosa all'improvviso... per esempio in autostrada quando ti frenano di brutto davanti o meglio quando rivedi una persona cara che ti sbuca da dietro un angolo...

:carneval:


----------



## Sabina (30 Novembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per gestire le intensità delle emozioni ci vuole il betabloccante  :carneval:
> 
> da quando lo prendo tutte le mattine, non ho più quelle palpitazioni  che capitano quando ti succede qualcosa all'improvviso... per esempio in autostrada quando ti frenano di brutto davanti o meglio quando rivedi una persona cara che ti sbuca da dietro un angolo...
> 
> :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè visto che non capisci mai un c...o non mi stupisco!!!!


Io non capirò un cazzo, ma sono conscio che se amo una persona non faccio nulla per arrecarle danno o un possibile danno...dimmi tu che capisci allora, visto che io non capisco un cazzo?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Io non capirò un cazzo, ma sono conscio che se amo una persona non faccio nulla per arrecarle danno o un possibile danno*...dimmi tu che capisci allora, visto che io non capisco un cazzo?


E cosa c'entra con quello che hai detto di Dave e di quelli che come me appoggiano il suo atteggiamento?
Quando quoti un tread non cambiare argomento. Allora può essere che forse ti rispondo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non capirò un cazzo, ma sono conscio che se amo una persona non faccio nulla per arrecarle danno o un possibile danno...dimmi tu che capisci allora, visto che io non capisco un cazzo?


guarda che essere così come sei , ancorato al passato, arreca danno...eccome, alla tua attuale fidanzata e a te stesso che sei la persona alla quale tieni di più al mondo.
*v a i   a v a n t i*


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E cosa c'entra con quello che hai detto di Dave e di quelli che come me appoggiano il suo atteggiamento?
> Quando quoti un tread non cambiare argomento. Allora può essere che forse ti rispondo.


Dave è solo l'ideale di coniuge per un traditore, quello che si mette da parte, non spacca i maroni ed anzi fa il comprensivo...ogni traditore vorrebbe avere questo coniuge da fottere. Mai sentito che se si è buoni si finisce male, ecco lui è buono e stranamente è finito male.


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave è solo l'ideale di coniuge per un traditore, quello che si mette da parte, non spacca i maroni ed anzi fa il comprensivo...ogni traditore vorrebbe avere questo coniuge da fottere. Mai sentito che se si è buoni si finisce male, ecco lui è buono e stranamente è finito male.


un matrimonio con figli non può essere paragonato alla stregua di un rapporto fra fidanzati : al di là dei doveri-diritti c'è la responsabilità della serenità di vita dei figli.
"uno che si comporta come dave"è una persona di buon senso che riesce ad andare oltre il meschino egoismo personale.
e ti assicuro che se assicuri il benessere di chi hai messo al mondo...sei tutto meno che uno che "è finito male".


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave è solo l'ideale di coniuge per un traditore, quello che si mette da parte, non spacca i maroni ed anzi fa il comprensivo...ogni traditore vorrebbe avere questo coniuge da fottere. Mai sentito che se si è buoni si finisce male, ecco lui è buono e stranamente è finito male.


Come sopra.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un matrimonio con figli non può essere paragonato alla stregua di un rapporto fra fidanzati : al di là dei doveri-diritti c'è la responsabilità della serenità di vita dei figli.
> "uno che si comporta come dave"è una persona di buon senso che riesce ad andare oltre il meschino egoismo personale.
> e ti assicuro che se assicuri il benessere di chi hai messo al mondo...sei tutto meno che uno che "è finito male".


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ma sai se non minacci di morte qualcuno, almeno una volta nella vita, sei un senza palle.
Invece continuare a piangeresu se stessi, senza fare nulla se non imprecare è da veri uomini


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave è solo l'ideale di coniuge per un traditore, quello che si mette da parte, non spacca i maroni ed anzi fa il comprensivo...ogni traditore vorrebbe avere questo coniuge da fottere. Mai sentito che se si è buoni si finisce male, ecco lui è buono e stranamente è finito male.


Dave è l'ideale più che di coniuge di papà. Sta pensando ai suoi figli e se ne sbatte bellamente di sua moglie. Per questo ha la nostra totale approvazione, perchè sta riuscendo a far vivere ai suoi figli, questa separazione, nel modo meno traumatico possibile.
Qui nessuno pensa alla moglie che non è stata pestata a sangue, ma alla madre che nonostante abbia "fallito" come moglie è una brava mamma e ha avuto la fortuna di essere sposato con un uomo che non si è dimenticato di questo neanche davanti a un fatto così grave come il tradimento.
Dave fà parte di una categoria rara di uomini.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, se fossi libera con quello sfigatone che ti repui chiamare amante manco ci staresti vicina visto che puzza di cadavere macilento. Ma adesso in una condizione in cui lui è il proibito il suo odore di carne putrescente diventa un profumo stupendo, un qualcosa di molto meglio del migliore profumo...poi gli amanti si lasciano, perchè si scopre che un cadavere in decomposizione permane un cadavere in decomposizione.
> Io devo capire i traditori? ma siamo scemi? Io non sono qui per capire delle persone inferiori alla norma del mio gatto, sono qui per aiutare quelli che hanno capito il dolore fatto e non sanno uscirne o chi ha sofferto per il torto subito, ma il capire quegli altri prorpio non ci tengo, non sono ancora così viscido da provarci.


Ciao Daniele!

Te dici cose davvero raffinate e che mettono spesso un certo appetito!

Il tuo grazioso odio in concomitanza alla necrolalìa che ti permea avrà certamente fatto pensare a tutti che tu sia un novello Papa Stefano VI desideroso di celebrare un secondo grandioso Synodus Horrenda!

Lui fu uno dei miei papi preferiti, a quando la tua elezione al soglio?

Ciao!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dave è l'ideale più che di coniuge di papà. Sta pensando ai suoi figli e se ne sbatte bellamente di sua moglie. Per questo ha la nostra totale approvazione, perchè sta riuscendo a far vivere ai suoi figli, questa separazione, nel modo meno traumatico possibile.
> Qui nessuno pensa alla moglie che non è stata pestata a sangue, ma alla madre che nonostante abbia "fallito" come moglie è una brava mamma e ha avuto la fortuna di essere sposato con un uomo che non si è dimenticato di questo neanche davanti a un fatto così grave come il tradimento.
> Dave fà parte di una categoria rara di uomini.


Quoto
riquoto
straquoto
(e non perquoto)
:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

Ah, già, ma io sono senza palle
Vorrà dire che faremo il presepe 

Qualcuno invece dovrebbe cambiare nick e chiamarsi Christmas Tree.
Sicuramente sarà l'unico che rimarrà con le palle perchè le ha già fatte andar giu a tutti.


----------



## fatata56 (30 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Qualcuno invece dovrebbe cambiare nick e chiamarsi Christmas Tree.
> Sicuramente sarà l'unico che rimarrà con le palle perchè le ha già fatte andar giu a tutti.


Ah ah!!!! Uno a caso.... mmmmh.. vediamo chi potrebbe essere?!


----------



## Minerva (30 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ah ah!!!! Uno a caso.... mmmmh.. vediamo chi potrebbe essere?!


 siccome il suo atteggiamento deriva da dolore c'è poco da scherzarci sù.
criticalo costruttivamente ma lascia stare gli sberleffi gratuiti


----------



## fatata56 (30 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome il suo atteggiamento deriva da dolore c'è poco da scherzarci sù.
> criticalo costruttivamente ma lascia stare gli sberleffi gratuiti


 Beh dai, si faceva per alleggerire un pò la discussione..mi sembra che in molti hanno detto veramente di peggio altro che due faccette!


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome il suo atteggiamento deriva da dolore c'è poco da scherzarci sù.
> criticalo costruttivamente ma lascia stare gli *sberleffi gratuiti*


... come minimo  .


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Gli sberleffi non mi toccano in nessun modo, mo sono diventato un Utente Christmas Tree!!!


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gli sberleffi non mi toccano in nessun modo, mo sono diventato un Utente Christmas Tree!!!



:up:

VIVA L'IRONIA!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dave è l'ideale più che di coniuge di papà. Sta pensando ai suoi figli e se ne sbatte bellamente di sua moglie. Per questo ha la nostra totale approvazione, perchè sta riuscendo a far vivere ai suoi figli, questa separazione, nel modo meno traumatico possibile.
> Qui nessuno pensa alla moglie che non è stata pestata a sangue, ma alla madre che nonostante abbia "fallito" come moglie è una brava mamma e ha avuto la fortuna di essere sposato con un uomo che non si è dimenticato di questo neanche davanti a un fatto così grave come il tradimento.
> Dave fà parte di una categoria rara di uomini.


Non ti posso dare reputazione....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non ti posso dare reputazione....


Tranquilla mi faccio pagare da lui:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gli sberleffi non mi toccano in nessun modo, mo sono diventato un Utente Christmas Tree!!!



Eheheheh... quando reagisci così mi dai un briciolo di speranza! 

Un pò in anticipo, ma buon Natale!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome il suo atteggiamento deriva da dolore c'è poco da scherzarci sù.
> criticalo costruttivamente ma lascia stare gli sberleffi gratuiti





Mari' ha detto:


> ... come minimo  .


Io che passo per moralista quando vedo il buonismo gratuito mi incazzo un poco.

Daniele ha sicuramente problemi grossissimi, ma non li vuole risolvere perchè ci si crogiola dentro.
Ha un ottimo controllo su di sè, e lo dimostra ampiamente *quando vuole*, solo che qui dentro si compiace di fare la parte dell'"anima dannata e sofferente" proprio perchè troppo spesso gli si da corda.
Insulta chiunque in maniera pesante, diretta, esplicita, si permette giudizi, si permette di istigare alla violenza morale e fisica.

Ho fatto una battuta, oltretutto molto soft e con una vena autoironica. Ho peccato?
Allora il caro "vendicatore" deve essere blandito al punto che neppure una battuta di spirito può essere ammessa?
Io non ho insultato nessuno, e come fanno tanti qui, ho invitato Daniele seppure indirettamente a guardare il lato ridicolo del suo atteggiamento.

Bisogna solo blandirlo? Questo si che sarebbe trattarlo come uno scemo, mica una battuta ironica.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io che passo per moralista quando vedo il buonismo gratuito mi incazzo un poco.
> 
> Daniele ha sicuramente problemi grossissimi, ma non li vuole risolvere perchè ci si crogiola dentro.
> Ha un ottimo controllo su di sè, e lo dimostra ampiamente *quando vuole*, solo che qui dentro si compiace di fare la parte dell'"anima dannata e sofferente" proprio perchè troppo spesso gli si da corda.
> ...


 
Quoto tutto. come sempre visto che "poverino" sta soffrendo (solo lui ovviamente) gli si permette tutto.
Direi che della sana ironia fa meno male che sentirsi dare delle t.....e e altro da un perfetto sconosciuto.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io che passo per moralista quando vedo il buonismo gratuito mi incazzo un poco.
> 
> Daniele ha sicuramente problemi grossissimi, ma non li vuole risolvere perchè ci si crogiola dentro.
> Ha un ottimo controllo su di sè, e lo dimostra ampiamente *quando vuole*, solo che qui dentro si compiace di fare la parte dell'"anima dannata e sofferente" proprio perchè troppo spesso gli si da corda.
> ...



Lo sai che quando Daniele eccede viene bacchettato.
Persino io gliene ho dette, e ce ne vuole per tirarmi fuori qualcosa di cattivo.

Certo, la sua situazione -mentale, non pratica- fa pena, e si chiude spesso un occhio. Perchè, se non si sfoga qui, dove va?
E chi è più equilibrato e solido, ha il dovere di comportarsi meglio di una persona fragile.
Tesorino, questo non toglie che gliene si dica, solo che si è più tolleranti.

Posso dirti una cosa Alce? Oggi sei un briciolo di cattivo umore.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. come sempre visto che "poverino" sta soffrendo (solo lui ovviamente) gli si permette tutto.
> Direi che della sana ironia fa meno male che sentirsi dare delle t.....e e altro da un perfetto sconosciuto.


 quando lui ti insulta è sacrosanto che tu risponda...
ma che arrivi un utente fresco, fresco e abbia un atteggiamento di scherno gratuito a me non piace.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Lo sai che quando Daniele eccede viene bacchettato.
> Persino io gliene ho dette, e ce ne vuole per tirarmi fuori qualcosa di cattivo.
> 
> Certo, la sua situazione -mentale, non pratica- fa pena, e si chiude spesso un occhio. Perchè, se non si sfoga qui, dove va?
> ...


perfetto; molti di noi potrebbero quas....i e dico quasi:singleeye: essergli genitori..


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Hei gente, ma diamo i numeri?

Ma cosa cazzo ho detto di così terribile?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hei gente, ma diamo i numeri?
> 
> Ma cosa cazzo ho detto di così terribile?!?!?!?!?!?!


Secondo me nulla di che, appena un pò sopra le righe. Io rispondevo altuo post che parlava di come si può rispondere o meno a Daniele


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Secondo me nulla di che, appena un pò sopra le righe. Io rispondevo altuo post che parlava di come si può rispondere o meno a Daniele


 

Ma sopra le righe cosa!!!!!
Porca puttana miseria, ma che quello fa andar giù le palle con la sua parodia di Rambo gli vien detto decine di volte al giorno direttamente da tutti. Io che per lui passo per un mezzo uomo, l'ho detto facendo una battutina dimmerda e devo ancora sentirmi fare la morale?
Vabbè.

Poi si grida "morte all'assassino" quando certe patologie finiscono in televisione perchè hanno messo a segno i progetti di vendetta generati dalle loro paranoie. Ma qui non bisogna fare battute, perchè il bimbo si offende.
Intanto l'ironia della mia "battuta satanica" l'ha apprezzata di più lui, va, almeno quello.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma sopra le righe cosa!!!!!
> Porca puttana miseria, ma che quello fa andar giù le palle con la sua parodia di Rambo gli vien detto decine di volte al giorno direttamente da tutti. Io che per lui passo per un mezzo uomo, l'ho detto facendo una battutina dimmerda e devo ancora sentirmi fare la morale?
> Vabbè.
> 
> ...



Secondo me era sopra le righe relativamente al tuo modo civile di rispondere in genere. 

Oddio, in realtà ora che ci penso... certe punzecchiature non sono così infrequenti... mi vengono in mente adesso alcuni casi... eheheh... 


Mi spiace essermi spiegata male. Io, sinceramente, non ho pensato a bacchettarti per la tua battuta su Daniele. Ti meravigliavi che con lui si fosse così tolleranti, e io ti ho detto perchè io, almeno, lo sono.
E ho aggiunto che tu, tu, mi sembri un briciolo diverso dal solito. Il che è normalissimo. Io oggi mi sento fuori di testa.

E lo sai che tu per me non sei per nulla un mezzo uomo, e non hai bisogno che io ti paragoni a Daniele per sapere quello che penso di te.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma sopra le righe cosa!!!!!
> Porca puttana miseria, ma che quello fa andar giù le palle con la sua parodia di Rambo gli vien detto decine di volte al giorno direttamente da tutti. *Io che per lui passo per un mezzo uomo*, l'ho detto facendo una battutina dimmerda e devo ancora sentirmi fare la morale?
> Vabbè.
> 
> ...


Sul resto ti ho già dato ragione. 
Per la parte in grassetto sai che è una ca....a!!! Ce ne fossero.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Grazie Farfy, ma concedimi che non ci fosse neppure bisogno di dirmelo.

La frase l'ho messa per ricordare che io non sono entrato per caso nella discussione, ma che sono da sempre oggetto del diprezzo esplicito del nostro eroe, disprezzo che per fortuna non mi tange, anzi, mi inorgoglisce per le ragioni che lo generano.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma sopra le righe cosa!!!!!
> Porca puttana miseria, ma che quello fa andar giù le palle con la sua parodia di Rambo gli vien detto decine di volte al giorno direttamente da tutti. Io che per lui passo per un mezzo uomo, l'ho detto facendo una battutina dimmerda e devo ancora sentirmi fare la morale?
> Vabbè.
> 
> ...


Alce, indossa quel cappello da asino e mettiti rivolto verso la lavagna in silenzio. Anche se hai ragione, ma almeno mi fò due risate! :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Alce, indossa quel cappello da asino e mettiti rivolto verso la lavagna in silenzio. Anche se hai ragione, ma almeno mi fò due risate! :rotfl:


 
Uffa, ok.


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2010)

Speranza pwer me, oggi forse, domani non so, dopodomani mi sparo ma se vivo il giorno dopo ancora sorriderò...e via si ricomincia dall'inizio con questa bella giostra. Dovrei vivere in un mondo "protetto" per un poco di tempo, in cui tutto non mi possa fare male, in cui non ci sia conflitto e non ci sia stress e non ci siano prove o delusioni, ma siccome vivo nel mondo reale basta poco per distruggere un minimo equilibrio che ho trovato.


----------



## dave.one (1 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le persone come Dave la fanno facile a chi in malafede è per davvero. Io sono solo una persona estremamente più tosta che non perde mai quando sa di avere ragione al 100%...e se dovessi perdere, pazienza, chi mi ha battuto cola a picco con me. Semplice, so che il tradimento è una cosa indegna di essere chiamato di umana volontà, ne ho subiti tanti di più varia natura, oppure se si vuole andare nello specifico solo di due da due donne consecutive, ma permane in me l'idea che un traditore non merita neppure il minimo dei diritti umani...umano non è.


Daniele, mi sembra di averlo già detto in passato: se tu hai subito tanti tradimenti "di più varia natura", anche fossero due soltanto, non ti sei mai messo in discussione, ed hai semplicemente glissato sul perché ti hanno tradito. Ti sembra un comportamento costruttivo? Ovvero: se hai glissato, perché lo hai fatto? E' mai possibile che il torto sia tutto delle tue ex? Almeno un po' di autocritica mi sembra il minimo, non credi?
Con questo non voglio girare la frittata e farti passare dalla parte del torto, sia chiaro: il tradimento è sempre sbagliato. Ma da qui a dire che la colpa è sempre e comunque di chi tradisce...


----------



## dave.one (1 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave è solo l'ideale di coniuge per un traditore, quello che si mette da parte, non spacca i maroni ed anzi fa il comprensivo...ogni traditore vorrebbe avere questo coniuge da fottere. Mai sentito che se si è buoni si finisce male, ecco *lui è buono e stranamente è finito male*.


Daniele, scusa, ma: come fai a dire che sono finito male? Sulla base di cosa esprimi questo giudizio?
Sai, di tutta l'esperienza vissuta, credo che le uniche persone che sono finite male qui sono i miei bimbi. E pensa te che non ne hanno nemmeno la benchemminima colpa. Credi che invece, se avessi risolto le cose alla tua maniera, od in una maniera non dettata dal buon senso, essi sarebbero finiti... "meglio"? Cioè: padre rancoroso che se la prende con la madre fedifraga - la quale certo non sta solo a guardare e a "recepire" il frutto della ripicca - uguale bimbi felici?
Pensaci su, e sii obiettivo nella risposta.


----------



## dave.one (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un matrimonio con figli non può essere paragonato alla stregua di un rapporto fra fidanzati : al di là dei doveri-diritti c'è la responsabilità della serenità di vita dei figli.
> "uno che si comporta come dave"è una persona di buon senso che riesce ad andare oltre il meschino egoismo personale.
> e ti assicuro che se assicuri il benessere di chi hai messo al mondo...sei tutto meno che uno che "è finito male".


La difficoltà sta tutta lì: uscire da se stessi e dalla propria situazione prettamente personale per dedicarsi al benessere di chi dipende da te e non ha colpe. Ma ce la si fa, te lo assicuro. Basta solo pensare al saperli felici che ti porta avanti, e non c'è nulla di più gioioso del veder corrisposta questa felicità. 
Spero di baciarmi i gomiti in futuro.


----------



## dave.one (1 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma sopra le righe cosa!!!!!
> Porca puttana miseria, ma che quello fa andar giù le palle con la sua parodia di Rambo gli vien detto decine di volte al giorno direttamente da tutti. Io che per lui passo per un mezzo uomo, l'ho detto facendo una battutina dimmerda e devo ancora sentirmi fare la morale?
> Vabbè.
> 
> ...



Allora io dovrei essere un palma da cocco senza le noci... pure sfigata, in quanto, al loro posto, sono cresciuti due ceci...

E' una battuta, non rubinatemi, please...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, scusa, ma: come fai a dire che sono finito male? Sulla base di cosa esprimi questo giudizio?
> Sai, di tutta l'esperienza vissuta, credo che le uniche persone che sono finite male qui sono i miei bimbi. E pensa te che non ne hanno nemmeno la benchemminima colpa. Credi che invece, se avessi risolto le cose alla tua maniera, od in una maniera non dettata dal buon senso, essi sarebbero finiti... "meglio"? Cioè: padre rancoroso che se la prende con la madre fedifraga - la quale certo non sta solo a guardare e a "recepire" il frutto della ripicca - uguale bimbi felici?
> Pensaci su, e sii obiettivo nella risposta.


Risposta:
1) Tua moglie sgozzata
2) Tu in carcere
3) Figli ai servizi sociali.
Mein Kempf: la soluzione finale...


----------



## dave.one (1 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Speranza pwer me, oggi forse, domani non so, dopodomani mi sparo ma se vivo il giorno dopo ancora sorriderò...e via si ricomincia dall'inizio con questa bella giostra. Dovrei vivere in un mondo "protetto" per un poco di tempo, in cui tutto non mi possa fare male, in cui non ci sia conflitto e non ci sia stress e non ci siano prove o delusioni, ma siccome vivo nel mondo reale basta poco per distruggere un minimo equilibrio che ho trovato.


Daniele, sta a te sapere cosa è meglio sia per te, che per chi ti sta intorno. E' vero, nel mondo si è sempre in balìa di certe intemperie, e sta a noi sapere come vestirsi per far loro fronte, e passarle indenni.
Alcune sono troppo forti e non riusciamo a passarle senza danni, ma sta a noi saperci rialzare e non continuare a camminare ma traballando.
Paragona ciò che ti è capitato all'alluvione di 3 settimane fa nel Vicentino. Pensa a chi ha perso il lavoro di (quasi) una vita. E nonostante tutto, si è rialzato, ha ripulito e si è rimesso in moto dandosi da fare per tornare a lavorare e a vivere. Quello è sapere vivere.
Come vuoi vivere la tua vita, dipende essenzialmente da te.
Parafrasando un noto aforisma: se sei arrabbiato, sforzi 65 muscoli facciali. Se sorridi, ne sforzi 19. Quindi, perché sforzarsi così tanto arrabbiandosi?


----------



## Daniele (1 Dicembre 2010)

Dave, io a differenza tua avrei agito come ribiballerin che preservando sua figlia ha avuto modo di far intendere alla traditrice quello che pensava di lei...e del relativo disprezzo. Perchè si, si può avere disprezzo per l'ex coniuge e questo se tenuto nascosto ai figli non può ferirli, ma può ferire solo la persona che per forza sarà costretta per la vita a vederti. Perchè? Perchè tu non sai quanto male si sta a sentirsi sporchi e invece non sai quanto bene si sta nel vedere che una propria azione sbagliata in fin dei conti nonha portato poi quel gran dolore.
Tutto quello che proverai nei mesi a venire non lo sai manco tu cosa potrà essere, io ho subito il massimo danno dopo 1 anno, c'è chi dopo 2 c'è chi dopo 5 e non dico il mio oculista dopo quanti...ma quando arriva quella ondata o si impara ad odiare...o si impara a prendersi piccole rivincite.
I figli non centrano nulla con il coniuge, si possono tenere fuori dai casini senza alcun problema, è solo una questione di abilità.
Dal mio canto io so che una  alluvione all'anno crea ben poca speranza per l'anno successivo...alla lunga non si ricostrusce più ed  è quello che è successo a me. 
Appena morirà una persona io potrò vivere, triste davvero che debba passare ancora alcuni anni per stare bene.


----------



## dave.one (2 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il giorno che penserò di non amare più mio marito prenderò la porta e me ne andrò. Non avrei motivo per restare con lui.
> Sai come la penso, ne discutiamo da mesi. Se lui scoprisse ammetterò il tradimento, farò di tutto per ottenere il suo perdono, se così non sarà accetterò la sua decisione pur soffrendone.
> Ma allo stesso tempo farò di tutto perchè non scopra con chi e mai e poi mai, proprio adesso farò qualcosa per creare ulteriore dolore all'altra famiglia.


Farfie, ti conosco abbastanza per poter dire che, qualunque cosa ti succederà nel futuro, saprai cavartela benissimo. Come stai gestendo la tua situazione, come stai affrontando la vita in questo momento di debolezza e di indecisione, non fa altro che rafforzarti giorno dopo giorno, e rafforza anche l'idea positiva che, immagino, molte persone hanno di te.
Non c'è soluzione alternativa a quella che proponi; per lo meno, non c'è una soluzione di buon senso alternativa...
Mi raccomando: vai avanti così e non ti fermare. Tu sai qual è la cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

C'è però solo un piccolo appunto su quello che avevo detto che Farfalla amava quel uomo. lei è più leale verso di lui che verso suo marito. Lei sarebbe capace di dire balle, far andare a monte il suo matrimonio pur di non dire di lui e questo credo che sia evidente di un qualcosa che non era solo "amicizia" e questo fa pensare.


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è però solo un piccolo appunto su quello che avevo detto che Farfalla amava quel uomo. lei è più leale verso di lui che verso suo marito. Lei sarebbe capace di dire balle, far andare a monte il suo matrimonio pur di non dire di lui e questo credo che sia evidente di un qualcosa che non era solo "amicizia" e questo fa pensare.


 non dire di lui presuppone la  salvaguardia di più persone in un momento dove tacere è d'obbligo.


----------



## Illuso (2 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ........ il tradimento è sempre sbagliato. Ma da qui a dire che la colpa è sempre e comunque di chi tradisce...


Perchè no?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è però solo un piccolo appunto su quello che avevo detto che Farfalla amava quel uomo. lei è più leale verso di lui che verso suo marito. Lei sarebbe capace di dire balle, far andare a monte il suo matrimonio pur di non dire di lui e questo credo che sia evidente di un qualcosa che non era solo "amicizia" e questo fa pensare.


Oh porca vacca. Ma cosa vuoi che dica di lui! Non mi sentirai mai dire che ne ero innamorata.
Probabilmente per me e per te l'amore sono due cose diverse.
Se amo un uomo lo voglio solo per me, voglio dividere la mia vita con lui, voglio dei figli da lui, penso di invecchiare con lui.
Non ho mai pensato nessuna di queste 4 cose con il mio amico.
Che palle ma quante volte l'ho detto!
Io negherò con mio marito finchè potrò, giusto o sbagliato che sia. e se scoprisse il mio tradimento, coprirò fino a che potrò quell'uomo e la sua famiglia.

p.s. non c'è l'omino che sbuffa!!!!!!????


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dire di lui presuppone la salvaguardia di più persone in un momento dove tacere è d'obbligo.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Farfie, ti conosco abbastanza per poter dire che, qualunque cosa ti succederà nel futuro, saprai cavartela benissimo. Come stai gestendo la tua situazione, come stai affrontando la vita in questo momento di debolezza e di indecisione, non fa altro che rafforzarti giorno dopo giorno, e rafforza anche l'idea positiva che, immagino, molte persone hanno di te.
> Non c'è soluzione alternativa a quella che proponi; per lo meno, non c'è una soluzione di buon senso alternativa...
> Mi raccomando: vai avanti così e non ti fermare. Tu sai qual è la cosa giusta da fare.


 :bacio:


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dire di lui presuppone la  salvaguardia di più persone in un momento dove tacere è d'obbligo.


C'è un limite, lei dovrebbe spiegare questo e solo questo facendo vedere che persona è, ma mai stare zitti facendo finta di voler diffendere l'altro. L'amante è cannon fodder. Tra parentesi, lei farebbe questo per lui, ma siamo certi che nel caso l'altro fosse stato scoperto non avrebbe spifferato tutto per rendere meno triste la moglie? Se ami una persona, passi sui cadaveri degli altri pur di non arrecare un danno a quella, anche se...potrai fare più danni. Esperienza diretta di vita...non pensare agli altri quando questo può danneggiare non te, ma una persona cara...gli altri non farebbero altrettanto (alcuni si, ma la statistica gaussiana dice il contrario).
Anche peggio, ci sono molte persone che godono nel farti del male quando stai già male.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è un limite, lei dovrebbe spiegare questo e solo questo facendo vedere che persona è, ma mai stare zitti facendo finta di voler diffendere l'altro. L'amante è cannon fodder. *Tra parentesi, lei farebbe questo per lui, ma siamo certi che nel caso l'altro fosse stato scoperto non avrebbe spifferato tutto per rendere meno triste la moglie? *Se ami una persona, passi sui cadaveri degli altri pur di non arrecare un danno a quella, anche se...potrai fare più danni. Esperienza diretta di vita...non pensare agli altri quando questo può danneggiare non te, ma una persona cara...gli altri non farebbero altrettanto (alcuni si, ma la statistica gaussiana dice il contrario).
> Anche peggio, ci sono molte persone che godono nel farti del male quando stai già male.


Non so cosa avrebbe fatto lui, e non mi interessa. Io so cosa farò, sperando che non succeda, io.


----------



## Daniele (2 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so cosa avrebbe fatto lui, e non mi interessa. Io so cosa farò, sperando che non succeda, io.


E cosa faresti, zittiresti tuo marito perchè non sono fatti suoi? Gli diresti che chiedendoti questo non dimostra di amarti o di avere fiducia in te? Pensaci, davvero pensaci, visto che c'è una seppur minima possibilità che il tuo passato venga scoperto, o per mano di altri o per mano tua (anni ed anni di senso di colpa possono logorare). Più probabile che se succedesse il tizio sarà morto, o per i problemi attuali..o per vecchiaia sopraggiunta (gli auguro questo). Pensa al futuro Farfalla, perchè tu non ci ai pensato in nessun modo.
Tappare le falle quando ci sono non è un modo di fare costruttivo per se stessi, è solo un tamponare i guai con altri guai.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E cosa faresti, zittiresti tuo marito perchè non sono fatti suoi? *Gli diresti che chiedendoti questo non dimostra di amarti o di avere fiducia in te*? Pensaci, davvero pensaci, visto che c'è una seppur minima possibilità che il tuo passato venga scoperto, o per mano di altri o per mano tua (anni ed anni di senso di colpa possono logorare). Più probabile che se succedesse il tizio sarà morto, o per i problemi attuali..o per vecchiaia sopraggiunta (gli auguro questo). Pensa al futuro Farfalla, perchè tu non ci ai pensato in nessun modo.
> Tappare le falle quando ci sono non è un modo di fare costruttivo per se stessi, è solo un tamponare i guai con altri guai.


Senti se scopre che l'ho tradito probabilmente scoprirà anche con chi. 
Da me non lo saprà.
Non mi sembra difficile da capire. 
La parte in grassetto non la capisco. Il giorno che scopre avrà tutti i buoni motivi per non amarmi e non fidarsi, come potrei chiedergli una cosa del genere


----------



## dave.one (2 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Perchè no?


Partendo dal presupposto che un tradimento è sempre una colpa, ci sono sempre due persone coinvolte: il tradito ed il traditore. In questo caso sono il tradito. Ma, se mi fossi comportato al meglio e fossi stato non un marito qualsiasi, bensì IL marito giusto per mia moglie, con tutti i miei pregi e difetti, probabilmente non sarebbe successo nulla. La mia dose di colpe in questa vicenda ce l'ho. Non è la parte maggioritaria, ma comunque non posso, obiettivamente, dire che sono stato un marito esemplare e che non avrei dovuto subire ciò che è capitato.
E' un mio pensiero, sia chiaro, una lezione che credo di avere imparato. Non è detto che la mia verità sia uguale per chiunque altro. Se l'ho capita giusta, non dovrebbe capitarmi più (almeno spero).


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che un tradimento è sempre una colpa, ci sono sempre due persone coinvolte: il tradito ed il traditore. In questo caso sono il tradito. Ma, se mi fossi comportato al meglio e fossi stato non un marito qualsiasi, bensì IL marito giusto per mia moglie, con tutti i miei pregi e difetti, probabilmente non sarebbe successo nulla. La mia dose di colpe in questa vicenda ce l'ho. Non è la parte maggioritaria, ma comunque non posso, obiettivamente, dire che sono stato un marito esemplare e che non avrei dovuto subire ciò che è capitato.
> E' un mio pensiero, sia chiaro, una lezione che credo di avere imparato. Non è detto che la mia verità sia uguale per chiunque altro. Se l'ho capita giusta, *non dovrebbe capitarmi più *(almeno spero).


... ed io te lo auguro  perche' sei una brava persona :up: sei "onesto".


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti se scopre che l'ho tradito probabilmente scoprirà anche con chi.
> Da me non lo saprà.
> Non mi sembra difficile da capire.
> La parte in grassetto non la capisco. Il giorno che scopre avrà tutti i buoni motivi per non amarmi e non fidarsi, come potrei chiedergli una cosa del genere


Ma non vedi XD...che lui è lì che frigge?
Morirebbe dalla voglia di dire a tuo marito che tu lo hai tradito. No?
Per fare di tuo marito un suo compagno di seghe mentali no?
Ci arrivi?
Daniele vuole che tutto il mondo patisca quello che lui ha patito, in una sorta di collettiva espiazione.
Dopo ciò...scenderà sul mondo il Cristo e prenderà a sberle Daniele dicendogli: Io mi sono addossato tutte le colpe degli uomini non tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vedi XD...che lui è lì che frigge?
> Morirebbe dalla voglia di dire a tuo marito che tu lo hai tradito. No?
> Per fare di tuo marito un suo compagno di seghe mentali no?
> Ci arrivi?
> ...


E in più non vuole capire che noi siamo qui per ascoltarlo, leggerlo, entrare in empatia con lui, e continua ad insultarci e a fustigarci.

Ma non possiamo lamentarci....noi traditori sapevamo bene che ad entrare qui
sarebbero stati cazzi a mazzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che un tradimento è sempre una colpa, ci sono sempre due persone coinvolte: il tradito ed il traditore. In questo caso sono il tradito. Ma, se mi fossi comportato al meglio e fossi stato non un marito qualsiasi, bensì IL marito giusto per mia moglie, con tutti i miei pregi e difetti, probabilmente non sarebbe successo nulla. La mia dose di colpe in questa vicenda ce l'ho. Non è la parte maggioritaria, ma comunque non posso, obiettivamente, dire che sono stato un marito esemplare e che non avrei dovuto subire ciò che è capitato.
> E' un mio pensiero, sia chiaro, una lezione che credo di avere imparato. Non è detto che la mia verità sia uguale per chiunque altro. Se l'ho capita giusta, non dovrebbe capitarmi più (almeno spero).


E' molto bello ciò che scrivi.

Non riesco mai a scrivere nulla riguardo la tua storia, forse perchè la stai dirigendo al meglio con le tue sole forze.
Ma ti leggo sempre...:up:


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E in più non vuole capire che noi siamo qui per ascoltarlo, leggerlo, entrare in empatia con lui, e continua ad insultarci e a fustigarci.
> 
> Ma non possiamo lamentarci....noi traditori sapevamo bene che ad entrare qui
> sarebbero stati cazzi a mazzi.



Vabbe' ... il forum E' cambiato  ma ve lo ricordate come era prima? :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' ... il forum E' cambiato  ma ve lo ricordate come era prima? :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Sì....ogni tanto mi riassalgono i ricordi   :racchia:     :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E in più non vuole capire che noi siamo qui per ascoltarlo, leggerlo, entrare in empatia con lui, e continua ad insultarci e a fustigarci.
> 
> Ma non possiamo lamentarci....noi traditori sapevamo bene che ad entrare qui
> sarebbero stati cazzi a mazzi.


Ma tu ti stai difendendo benissimo come Giovanna D'Arco...
Pensa di essere un profeta lui:
Dal libro del profeta Daniele 12,1-13

Profezia riguardante l'ultimo giorno e la risurrezione
Così l'angelo mi disse: «In quel tempo sorgerà Michele, il gran principe, che vigila sui figli del tuo popolo. Vi sarà un tempo di angoscia, come non c'era mai stato dal sorgere delle nazioni fino a quel tempo; in quel tempo sarà salvato il tuo popolo, chiunque si troverà scritto nel libro. Molti di quelli che dormono nella polvere della terra si risveglieranno: gli uni alla vita eterna e gli altri alla vergogna e per l'infamia eterna. I saggi risplenderanno come lo splendore del firmamento; coloro che avranno indotto molti alla giustizia risplenderanno come le stelle per sempre.
Ora tu, Daniele, chiudi queste parole e sigilla questo libro, fino al tempo della fine: allora molti lo scorderanno e la loro conoscenza sarà accresciuta».
Io, Daniele, stavo guardando ed ecco altri due che stavano in piedi, uno di qua sulla sponda del fiume, l'altro di là sull'altra sponda. Uno disse all'uomo vestito di lino, che era sulle acque del fiume: «Quando si compiranno queste cose meravigliose?». Udii l'uomo vestito di lino, che era sulle acque del fiume, il quale, alzate la destra e la sinistra al cielo, giurò per colui che vive in eterno che tutte queste cose si sarebbero compiute fra un tempo, tempi e la metà di un tempo, quando sarebbe finito colui che dissipa le forze del popolo santo.
Io udii bene, ma non compresi, e dissi: «Mio Signore, quale sarà la fine di queste cose?». Egli mi rispose: «Va', Daniele, queste parole sono nascoste e sigillate fino al tempo della fine. Molti saranno purificati, resi candidi, integri, ma gli empi agiranno empiamente: nessuno degli empi intenderà queste cose, ma i saggi le intenderanno. Ora, dal tempo in cui sarà abolito il sacrificio quotidiano e sarà eretto l'abominio della desolazione, ci saranno milleduecentonovanta giorni. Beato chi aspetterà con pazienza e giungerà a milletrecentotrentacinque giorni. Tu, va' pure alla tua fine e riposa: ti alzerai per la tua sorte alla fine dei giorni».


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

Pero', signor Pincetone, _sia ben chiara una cosa_  _questo forum non e' un forum che "incoraggia" il tradimento, l'adulterio_ :cooldue: e' solo un posto dove ci si incontra "traditi" e "Traditori" per parlare e scabiarsi opinioni, esperienze rispettiamoci a vicenda ... per quel che mi riguarda il tradimento resta una gran "vigliaccata".


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero', signor Pincetone, _sia ben chiara una cosa_  _questo forum non e' un forum che "incoraggia" il tradimento, l'adulterio_ :cooldue: e' solo un posto dove ci si incontra "traditi" e "Traditori" per parlare e scabiarsi opinioni, esperienze rispettiamoci a vicenda ... per quel che mi riguarda il tradimento resta una gran "vigliaccata".


Questo è il portale dell'infedeltà.
Qui si discute a 360 gradi di questo fenomeno riferito alla vita di coppia.
Un problema che si è posto all'attenzione come fenomeno che riguarda la coppia moderna e la sua evoluzione.
Esso è legato anche all'emancipazione della donna.
E' legato a nuovi costumi sociali.
E' legato alla fragilità di noi umani in balia di sentimenti ed emozioni.
E' legato alla possibilità di separarsi ecc...ecc...ecc...

Marì un conto è la morale e il suo sistema di valori.
Un conto è l'etica. 
Nell'etica o si scelgono una serie di comportamenti preservativi della fedeltà o si guarda come effettivamente avvengono i rituali di interazione uomo e donna in molte coppie.
Come tu sai, i privè esistevano anche 50 anni fa. Le orge si facevano anche 50 anni fa. Ma nessuno osava parlarne.

Ora invece possiamo anche incontrare persone che candidamente affermano, noi siamo coppia aperta, noi pratichiamo lo scambio ecc..e.cc...ecc...

Nessun incitamento al tradimento. Nessuno.

Il fenomeno poi mi pare si stia delineando in una serie di casistiche che potremmo qui delineare:
La scappatella
La relazione extra appagante
La relazione extra che crea casini
Il tradito che la prende con filosofia
Il tradito che impazzisce
Il tradito che si piange addosso
Il tradito che reagisce
Il tradito che fa finta di nulla...
Il tradito che si separa...ecc..ecc...ecc...

C'è chi perdona.
C'ì chi non perdona.
Chi è schiacciato dai sensi di colpa e chi no.

Chi dice di tradire e le va ben così...

Insomma un'immensa varietà di persone no?


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è il portale dell'infedeltà.
> Qui si discute a 360 gradi di questo fenomeno riferito alla vita di coppia.
> Un problema che si è posto all'attenzione come fenomeno che riguarda la coppia moderna e la sua evoluzione.
> Esso è legato anche all'emancipazione della donna.
> ...



Noto che a te piace scrivere i "testamenti", con me non funziona :mrgreen:

:ira:

E mi ripeto, punto. 

Anzi due punti: ... ma si, facciamo (come diceva Totto' a Peppino e la malafemmina ) punto e virgola;​

                     Originariamente Scritto da *Mari'*  
_Pero', signor Pincetone, sia ben chiara una cosa  questo forum non e' un forum che "incoraggia" il tradimento, l'adulterio :cooldue: e' solo un posto *dove ci si incontra "traditi" e "Traditori" per parlare e scabiarsi opinioni, esperienze, *rispettiamoci a vicenda ... per quel che mi riguarda il tradimento resta una gran "vigliaccata".



_:ciao:​


----------



## Daniele (3 Dicembre 2010)

Dave, solo un appuntino, sarai non stato un buon marito, ma potresti essere anche il marito più figlio di puttana che il tradimento non te lo saresti meritato. Dico sempre che c'è un limite a tutto ed addossare la colpa della propria vigliaccheria all'altro è tipico. A mio avviso l'unica colpa che tu hai avuto e di non esserti messo una scopa nel sedere per pulire la casa mentre facevi qualcosa d'altro ...sai che colpa!!! Qualunque colpa che ti verrà data da tua moglie prendila e buttala nel cesso, è falsa, non è ancora la verità.


----------



## Illuso (3 Dicembre 2010)

*...........*



dave.one ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che un tradimento è sempre una colpa, ci sono sempre due persone coinvolte: il tradito ed il traditore. In questo caso sono il tradito. Ma, se mi fossi comportato al meglio e fossi stato non un marito qualsiasi, bensì IL marito giusto per mia moglie, con tutti i miei pregi e difetti, probabilmente non sarebbe successo nulla. La mia dose di colpe in questa vicenda ce l'ho. Non è la parte maggioritaria, ma comunque non posso, obiettivamente, dire che sono stato un marito esemplare e che non avrei dovuto subire ciò che è capitato.
> E' un mio pensiero, sia chiaro, una lezione che credo di avere imparato. Non è detto che la mia verità sia uguale per chiunque altro. Se l'ho capita giusta, non dovrebbe capitarmi più (almeno spero).


 Ma te la racconti,  perché obiettivamente pensi di essere stato un pessimo marito, (e cosa avrai fatto mai per meritarti il 50 % della colpa), o è una cosa che ti dici e ripeti come una nenia per poter trovare”l’equilibrio” che tutti (me compreso) qui ammirano?

  Mi piacerebbe sapere dove e come sei mancato, o è stata lei a cercare tra i tuoi difetti e te li ha sbattuti in faccia, marcandoli pesantemente e prendendoli a giustificazione per averti tradito?

  Scusa ma sono un sostenitore del: chi tradisce lo fa per egoismo, per potersi prendere quello che una relazione clandestina dà, salvo poi trovarsi delle giustificazioni scaricandosi la coscienza addossando la colpa almeno del 50% al tradito, e penso che nemmeno se la menavi ogni volta che tornavi a casa fosse un valido motivo per tradire, ci sono i Carabinieri per quello, e per altre ragioni ci si può separare, senza farsi entrare nelle mutande qualcuno, e solo dopo sostenere tesi che diventano inaccettabili.


----------



## dave.one (3 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma te la racconti,  perché obiettivamente pensi di essere stato un pessimo marito, (e cosa avrai fatto mai per meritarti il 50 % della colpa), o è una cosa che ti dici e ripeti come una nenia per poter trovare”l’equilibrio” che tutti (me compreso) qui ammirano?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere dove e come sei mancato, o è stata lei a cercare tra i tuoi difetti e te li ha sbattuti in faccia, marcandoli pesantemente e prendendoli a giustificazione per averti tradito?
> 
> Scusa ma sono un sostenitore del: chi tradisce lo fa per egoismo, per potersi prendere quello che una relazione clandestina dà, salvo poi trovarsi delle giustificazioni scaricandosi la coscienza addossando la colpa almeno del 50% al tradito, e penso che nemmeno se la menavi ogni volta che tornavi a casa fosse un valido motivo per tradire, ci sono i Carabinieri per quello, e per altre ragioni ci si può separare, senza farsi entrare nelle mutande qualcuno, e solo dopo sostenere tesi che diventano inaccettabili.


Ciao Illuso, è difficile da spiegare.
Quanto ho espresso è soltanto il frutto del mio pensare, ed è frutto di un'esperienza che, obiettivamente, definirei negativa (tralasciando i tre figli). Per te, sicuramente, sarà stato diverso e sicuramente la tua esperienza ti avrà insegnato altre cose, o le stesse in modo diverso.
Quello che cerco di esprimere è un concetto molto semplice: io ho la mia dose di colpe per quanto è accaduto, anche se questa non è allo stesso livello della colpa di mia moglie. Mia moglie mi aveva già messo in guardia della sua situazione di scontentezza. Non capiva inizialmente perché, ma, piano piano, aveva capito che ero io. Poi che lei sia passata dall'altra parte della barricata, le affibbia quella colpa di cui si è macchiata e che, purtroppo, ha soltanto portato il nostro rapporto oltre il punto di non ritorno. Però, mi sono domandato spesso, se non avesse mai passato quella barricata, è possibile che la fine del nostro rapporto sarebbe stata simile a quella attuale, se non peggiore?
Se leggi nel mio thread, avevo spiegato il perché delle, e quali erano state, le mie colpe. Non voglio stare lì a rielencarle, ma sappi che ci sono, e grazie a quelle ho capito dove avevo sbagliato io. Non voglio sindacare su come e quanto ha sbagliato lei ora, sono al momento problemi suoi. Io so dove sono arrivato, io so che cosa è successo, e so anche cosa ho fatto / sto facendo per riprendere in mano la mia vita, senza mai dimenticarmi delle creature che ho messo al mondo. Solo i posteri potranno sentenziare se ciò che ho fatto sarà stato giusto oppure no.
E' vero che, a suo tempo, mia moglie mi ha addossato delle colpe per lo stato del nostro rapporto. Alcune erano vere, alcune no (e glie le ho fatte presente). Ma quando obiettivamente, una ti fa presente degli esempi con i quali ti dimostra quelle colpe, tu che fai? Se non hai di che controbattere, incassi e porti a casa, non fai il sostenuto cercando di arrampicarti sugli specchi, perché sennò rischi di fare la parte del coglione.
In sintesi: quando non ti senti a posto con te stesso, quando hai quella sensazione in cui non ti senti né carne né pesce, ovvero non capisci o non fai capire qual è il tuoi posto nel mondo ("sei con me o contro di me?"), hai un problema. E quello è il mio problema: non avere un ruolo chiaro e definito nella propria vita.
Queste parole te le dico con il cuore, perché so che mi puoi capire. Non sono parole al vento e non ho nulla da perdere se mi metto così a nudo di fronte a te, o a chiunque altro. Preferisco, a questo punto, chiarezza, piuttosto che vantarmi di chi in realtà non sono. Non cerco compassione, con quella non si va tanto lontani nella costruzione di se stessi. La verità è la mia forza.
Io ho sbagliato, lei ha sbagliato, ed è inutile stare lì ora a tirarsi i capelli per accusarsi a vicenda sul chi ha sbagliato di più.
In bocca al lupo (tanto quanto me...).


----------



## Daniele (3 Dicembre 2010)

Dave, non per smontarti, ma anche io la pensai così al primo tradimento e mi dissi "mai più fare questi errori!"....errore invece fu!
Come mai? Perchèm la seconda tradì comunque anche se non ci furono questi errori, che mi furono imputati, e me ne furono imputati di opposti. Risultato finale...la stessa persona non può sbagliare sempre quindi...è il traditore che sbaglia.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2010)

daniele ha detto:


> dave, non per smontarti, ma anche io la pensai così al primo tradimento e mi dissi "mai più fare questi errori!"....errore invece fu!
> Come mai? Perchèm la seconda tradì comunque anche se non ci furono questi errori, che mi furono imputati, e me ne furono imputati di opposti. Risultato finale...la stessa persona non può sbagliare sempre quindi...è il traditore che sbaglia.


:d:d:d:d


----------



## Illuso (5 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Illuso, è difficile da spiegare.
> Quanto ho espresso è soltanto il frutto del mio pensare, ed è frutto di un'esperienza che, obiettivamente, definirei negativa (tralasciando i tre figli). Per te, sicuramente, sarà stato diverso e sicuramente la tua esperienza ti avrà insegnato altre cose, o le stesse in modo diverso.
> Quello che cerco di esprimere è un concetto molto semplice: io ho la mia dose di colpe per quanto è accaduto, anche se questa non è allo stesso livello della colpa di mia moglie. Mia moglie mi aveva già messo in guardia della sua situazione di scontentezza. Non capiva inizialmente perché, ma, piano piano, aveva capito che ero io. Poi che lei sia passata dall'altra parte della barricata, le affibbia quella colpa di cui si è macchiata e che, purtroppo, ha soltanto portato il nostro rapporto oltre il punto di non ritorno. Però, mi sono domandato spesso, se non avesse mai passato quella barricata, è possibile che la fine del nostro rapporto sarebbe stata simile a quella attuale, se non peggiore?
> Se leggi nel mio thread, avevo spiegato il perché delle, e quali erano state, le mie colpe. Non voglio stare lì a rielencarle, ma sappi che ci sono, e grazie a quelle ho capito dove avevo sbagliato io. Non voglio sindacare su come e quanto ha sbagliato lei ora, sono al momento problemi suoi. Io so dove sono arrivato, io so che cosa è successo, e so anche cosa ho fatto / sto facendo per riprendere in mano la mia vita, senza mai dimenticarmi delle creature che ho messo al mondo. Solo i posteri potranno sentenziare se ciò che ho fatto sarà stato giusto oppure no.
> ...


Ho impiegato un pò a risponderti perchè ho letto e riletto, e ancora non mi viene altro da dirti che:  complimenti, quello che sei riuscito a fare come percorso interiore è troppo difficile e complicato per i più e soprattutto lo è per me per quanto cerchi di applicarmi, e sicuramente non è da tutti, ti auguro tutta la serenità che meriti, ciao.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Illuso, è difficile da spiegare.
> Quanto ho espresso è soltanto il frutto del mio pensare, ed è frutto di un'esperienza che, obiettivamente, definirei negativa (tralasciando i tre figli). Per te, sicuramente, sarà stato diverso e sicuramente la tua esperienza ti avrà insegnato altre cose, o le stesse in modo diverso.
> Quello che cerco di esprimere è un concetto molto semplice: io ho la mia dose di colpe per quanto è accaduto, anche se questa non è allo stesso livello della colpa di mia moglie. Mia moglie mi aveva già messo in guardia della sua situazione di scontentezza. Non capiva inizialmente perché, ma, piano piano, aveva capito che ero io. Poi che lei sia passata dall'altra parte della barricata, le affibbia quella colpa di cui si è macchiata e che, purtroppo, ha soltanto portato il nostro rapporto oltre il punto di non ritorno. Però, mi sono domandato spesso, se non avesse mai passato quella barricata, è possibile che la fine del nostro rapporto sarebbe stata simile a quella attuale, se non peggiore?
> Se leggi nel mio thread, avevo spiegato il perché delle, e quali erano state, le mie colpe. Non voglio stare lì a rielencarle, ma sappi che ci sono, e grazie a quelle ho capito dove avevo sbagliato io. Non voglio sindacare su come e quanto ha sbagliato lei ora, sono al momento problemi suoi. Io so dove sono arrivato, io so che cosa è successo, e so anche cosa ho fatto / sto facendo per riprendere in mano la mia vita, senza mai dimenticarmi delle creature che ho messo al mondo. Solo i posteri potranno sentenziare se ciò che ho fatto sarà stato giusto oppure no.
> ...


 
Dave, non ho davvero più parole per dimostrarti la mia ammirazione.


----------



## dave.one (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, non per smontarti, ma anche io la pensai così al primo tradimento e mi dissi "mai più fare questi errori!"....errore invece fu!
> Come mai? Perchèm la seconda tradì comunque anche se non ci furono questi errori, che mi furono imputati, e me ne furono imputati di opposti. Risultato finale...la stessa persona non può sbagliare sempre quindi...è il traditore che sbaglia.


Sai Daniele, l'unica cosa che mi vien da pensare è che forse non hai capito bene quali sono stati i tuoi errori. Pensavi fosse un aspetto del tuo carattere, della tua personalità, o cose molto più banali come distrazioni, manchevolezze, abitudini, ecc. Ed invece non erano quelle, od era qualcosa di diverso che ti è sfuggito.
Sta soltanto a te capire se e dove hai sbagliato. Se riesci veramente ad individuare quell'errore/quegli errori, e ne carpisci il senso vero, sei oltre la metà dell'opera.
Non voglio assolutamente ergermi a detentore della verità assoluta, cercando di associare quanto mi è successo al tuo caso, e quindi darti consigli per risolvere la diatriba con te stesso. Tu conosci te stesso meglio di chiunque altro e credo tu sappia benissimo chi sei, cosa è successo nel tuo passato e cosa vorresti dalla tua vita.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Dave, ho più esperienza di te in questo, ho passato esattamente nel tuo stesso identico modo il primo tradimento e fidati, non c'è errore, non c'è per nulla. Mi fu imputata la seconda volta il fatto che fossi troppo prsente (con 450 km di distanza dimmi come poteva essere?) e che non le facevo vivere la sua vita, mentre era proprio il contrario. Visto che la seconda volta mi sono state imputate delle balle assurde, ho capito che i traditori credono a delle balle che ti imputeranno come colpe.
Pensaci Dave, quali colpe ti da tua moglie? e se mi dici che sono colpe caratteriali offendi l'intelligenza di tua moglie che ti ha sposato.


----------

